# Black & White



## YA-Films (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are some of my B&W photographs.

_____________________________________
My YouTube Channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/YAfilms​


----------



## revup67 (Jan 31, 2012)

The mood that B&W images create are sometimes untouchable - (Flickr linked)




Someone's Watching You(Press L to view on Black) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Vamp898 (Jan 31, 2012)

Some from me:

http://ignaz.org/foto/index.php/Vamp898/Phototour-Herbst/IMG_5949

http://ignaz.org/foto/index.php/Vamp898/Winter-Fotos/IMG_6772_v1

except for doing them B/W, i did not changed them (for the second image i choosed an simulation of an B/W Infrared film)


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 14, 2012)

From a group of photos for Great Expectations in the style of the 1947 film


----------



## candyman (Feb 20, 2012)

Africa Museum


----------



## RedEye (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anyone converted their camera to B&W only and realized any benefits from doing this?


----------



## candyman (Feb 20, 2012)

I believe there is no difference using B&W in camera to post-processing into B&W rather than the advantage of being able to see on the spot if the lighting is good/interesting when using B&W in camera. By using B&W in camera you can correct your shot at site if lighting is not to your satisfactory


----------



## candyman (Feb 20, 2012)

The water mill


----------



## Narcolepsy (Feb 20, 2012)

I may have slightly overdone the HDR....


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Wife and niece in Washington...



IMG_6134 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr




IMG_6132_1 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


Storm Brewing over Rockport, TX



Storm Brewing... by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## Hampshire (Feb 21, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> My attempts at landscape in infra-red


 I really like the second IR!  Cool!

I happen to be in to B&W for the moment.. It´s fascinating and I would really like to get better at it.

Tried to upload som pics here but had some problem's, do you all link your pics from flickr etc?
Well, well, you can find some of my B&W's here. 
http://finafisken.tumblr.com/


----------



## MazV-L (Feb 21, 2012)

Hampshire said:


> MazV-L said:
> 
> 
> > My attempts at landscape in infra-red
> ...


Thanks 
I download my images from my computer files, this is how I do it: first make copy of image, then re-size or compress then click "reply" on the forum then "attachments and other options" then "browse" find your compressed/re-sized image in the box/window that opens on your screen, click "open" then "Post" and it should work.
BTW I had a quick look at your link, street photography 8) 8) 8)


----------



## aramik (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's one of my recent B&W photo




Additional space by KivetOnRock, on Flickr


----------



## Hampshire (Feb 21, 2012)

Test!


----------



## Hampshire (Feb 21, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> Hampshire said:
> 
> 
> > MazV-L said:
> ...



Perfect, thx MazV-L!

And I got a winter tree as well, sorry for the annoying angle..


----------



## pzeb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just recently started to shoot B&W, here are some samples....


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 28, 2012)

Decaying Lock Gate by Kernuak, on Flickr




Mooring Ring Closeup by Kernuak, on Flickr




Lock Gate Mechanism by Kernuak, on Flickr




Lock Mechanism Closeup by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 29, 2012)

Dickens character


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 29, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Dickens character
> ...



This was aged using Nik silver eFex pro

Of course the hardest part is the pre planning both of the location and the lighting.


----------



## SnappyJohn (Mar 5, 2012)

This is a shoot I took of my neice whilst I was teaching her how to use a digital SLR camera. She is currently studying AS level photography in the UK college and for a her first project was testing black and white photograpgy. She needed to get some large prints made of the photographs and we used this site. they came out fantastic and it was cheaper than renting a dark room out and doing it that way.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 5, 2012)

Panned and using second curtain sync


----------



## SnappyJohn (Mar 6, 2012)

"briansquibb"

I love this photograph, was it for photoshoot?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 6, 2012)

SnappyJohn said:


> "briansquibb"
> 
> I love this photograph, was it for photoshoot?



Yes it was


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 11, 2012)

I am experimenting with the silhouette technique. I have just recently gotten access to a studio at work where I can try different techniques. If you have time, I would love some feedback. I took two of a collegue of mine who is pregnant, where one is a silhouette (she has clothing on, although 500px classified it as nude content when I posted it on my page there).


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 11, 2012)

Victorian Flower Seller

Victorian child


----------



## ruvcan (Mar 12, 2012)

Made this one a few weekends ago. HDR B&W


----------



## revup67 (Mar 30, 2012)

Briansquibb - brilliant use of Second Curtain - wonderful application
Candyman - the water mill shot was superb

Nice work - most enjoyable

Here's my feeble contribution (B&W with sepia edge detail)




Abandonded 1930's Ranch House (2) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## firephasers (Mar 31, 2012)

RedEye said:


> Has anyone converted their camera to B&W only and realized any benefits from doing this?



I did have my old 20D converted to infrared (thankyou lifepixel!), and have been quite happy with it. I shoot mostly B&W infrared with that camera now and am quite happy with it. When I got my new 5D, I realized that the old 20D wouldn't have been worth much, so now it is getting a second life as a dedicated infrared unit.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Apr 1, 2012)

GF via G 10.


----------



## Cali_PH (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't usually do b&w, but recently went through some Antelope Canyon shots and thought these were decent for it.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 7, 2012)

I love B/W so much, dont know really why 

Great vintage style photos in this thread


----------



## picturesbyme (Apr 7, 2012)

S m o k e




H a r l e y


http://atlanticpicture.com/


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 7, 2012)

Few portraits.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice bridal shots


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Apr 7, 2012)

Some W&B
dario.


----------



## kasperj (Apr 7, 2012)

Here are a few from a trip last year to the Dolomites, Italy


----------



## bbe (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is a picture I shot this afternoon. It is (a part of) the pier of Scheveningen -Netherlands.
I did not do a lot of B&W so advise how to improve this shot is very much appriciated


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 7, 2012)

Leeds Castle - this is a 3 portrait photo pano

Camera Model	Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III
Tv( Shutter Speed )	0.3
Av( Aperture Value )	13.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	100
Lens	EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
Focal Length	105
AF Mode	Manual focusing
Image Size	9486x5405

Full size http://www.squibb.org.uk/pictures/leeds_castle%20copy.JPG


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Apr 8, 2012)

This random sun bather had no idea there was 2 Bold Eagles circling around and of course he had no idea that I took this shoot until I showed him after, ha!

Happy Easter to all Canon Fans!

Best,
dario.


----------



## Chrisbrn (Apr 8, 2012)

Barrier by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisbrn (Apr 8, 2012)

Parga island by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## bbe (Apr 8, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> bbe said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a picture I shot this afternoon. It is (a part of) the pier of Scheveningen -Netherlands.
> ...



Thanks,
I'm going to try that.


----------



## dizeaz (Apr 8, 2012)

A swan nest on the bank of the Vltava river, Prague




30340020 by eziz.tm, on Flickr


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 8, 2012)

Mailbox behind his head is mehhh  And some lens dust detected


----------



## Chrisbrn (Apr 11, 2012)

Alpine Greece, Epirus (Doric lands)




Doric lands by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisbrn (Apr 11, 2012)

Athamanica mountains, 2429 (meters)





Athamanica by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Apr 13, 2012)

Window Washers, Portland, ME.




IMG_8799 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## mjardeen (Apr 15, 2012)

A few of my B&W from a show that is currently up 4/1/12-5/31/12.




Ruby Beach Reflections by mjardeen, on Flickr




Spruce Burl Trail - Kalaloch by mjardeen, on Flickr




Beach 2 Log by mjardeen, on Flickr




Kalaloch Nurse Log by mjardeen, on Flickr




Cattail by mjardeen, on Flickr

It's been a 40 year love affair with B&W.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 16, 2012)

That is not B/W but Sepia or something.

My new pets, owner died so i took them instead of the animal shelter.

Critique welcome as always


----------



## mjardeen (Apr 16, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> That is not B/W but Sepia or something.



After 40 years I did not realize that, I will go back and redo all my work.

Toning of images has a long history, both in recreating classic B&W looks and to increase permanency of B&W images. They are still considered by most to be B&W. If they are not to your taste that is fine. 

As for your image, it's a cute image of two animals.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 16, 2012)

I didnt mean to offend you.

The cats in my image cant stay much longer at my home, so if anybody in Germany is interested in owning them, send me a message.


----------



## mjardeen (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry you caught me in an irritable mood and should have left the last sentence off the post. I hope you can find good homes for the cats.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 22, 2012)

Was at the coast yesterday and snagged a couple black and whites of a surfer getting ready to climb down the jetty to the water.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 22, 2012)

Goat portrait for an owner


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 22, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Goat portrait for an owner


I'm not one for toning normally, but it works well with the narrow depth of field.


----------



## jtee (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## briansquibb (May 3, 2012)

Down and out Victorian


----------



## Deleted member 32755 (May 3, 2012)

Some of my efforts


----------



## gonzalo (May 3, 2012)

Some nightshots from Girona, Spain. Powershot G1X




g4bw por gonzalovidalsoler, en Flickr




g3bw por gonzalovidalsoler, en Flickr




g2bw por gonzalovidalsoler, en Flickr




g1bw por gonzalovidalsoler, en Flickr


----------



## rambarra (May 3, 2012)

this


----------



## Kamera Obscura (May 6, 2012)

I like Canon, it captures my imagination. No more, no less.

dario.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (May 7, 2012)

Penny for your thoughts?

dario.


----------



## Pakman (May 7, 2012)

rambarra said:


> this



Wow! Where was the first shot taken? Looks fantastic. 

Great photos on this thread btw, makes me cringe when I look at my own photos


----------



## rambarra (May 7, 2012)

Pakman said:


> rambarra said:
> 
> 
> > this
> ...




Thanks! It is taken in Hampi, India. I have recently put some more photos into a slideshow, here

http://www.vimeo .com/41312725

(to have the correct link just remove the space after the word "vimeo". CR forum does not allow embedding of vimeo videos for some reasons. Any workaround?)


----------



## revup67 (May 7, 2012)

Shady Shack in the Woods, southern California 5-6-12




Shadow Shack by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## nightbreath (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Narcolepsy (May 15, 2012)

Freddy Keron Sittok on his way to coming second (by 8 seconds - having run an extra 2 miles due to an error by a marshall having sent him the wrong way) in the Kildare Marathon 2012
5D2 24-105 @70mm ISO100 1/160 f5.6 - Silver Efex Pro 2


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jun 4, 2012)

seized.

dario.


----------



## EOBeav (Jun 27, 2012)

*Chanticleer Point, Oregon*




Chanticleer Point, monochrome by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## captainkanji (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## nitsujwalker (Jul 1, 2012)

Here are a few.


----------



## picturesbyme (Jul 1, 2012)

nightbreath said:


>




Where's the "like" button when you need one .. ?


----------



## Scott (Jul 2, 2012)

Picked up a second hand EOS 3 the other week and i've been shooting some 400TX (Tri-x). 




Untitled by Scott_Henry, on Flickr




Untitled by Scott_Henry, on Flickr


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 3, 2012)

Scott said:


> Picked up a second hand EOS 3 the other week and i've been shooting some 400TX (Tri-x).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The subway shot is brilliant! Love the tonality and the composition. I took one today, and I would love to get some feedback. I am trying to understand sharpening and depth in cs6, and in this one I have worked a little bit on curves, levels and tried to feel my way with high pass.


----------



## blaydese (Jul 9, 2012)

aramik said:


> Here's one of my recent B&W photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like this one, I like the dark 
edge at the top of the pic.
See that is what I'm asking about, 
how do you have an eye for that, 
I guess It'll take me some time. 
Thanks for share. 

Peace! 8)


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 9, 2012)

Clouds over Wells Cathedral by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jul 10, 2012)

Streets of hard knocks.

dario.


----------



## DomHanzak (Jul 23, 2012)

Larger version

My Photoblog


----------



## mmoon (Aug 10, 2012)

amina_driver by mmoon1972, on Flickr


----------



## mmoon (Aug 10, 2012)

road_2 by mmoon1972, on Flickr


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 10, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Might as well throw some of mine in too...



Those are very nice - different styles, different subject matter - all very good


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 10, 2012)

Brilliant! The second alomost seem like it has been made as a lumography and then converted to b&w


----------



## distant.star (Aug 10, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Might as well throw some of mine in too...



.
Love that Enfield!


----------



## GuyF (Aug 11, 2012)

Briansquibb, Quasimodo, Distant Star,

Thanks for the comments - I only take shots for my own pleasure and to get me out the house so it's nice to hear I'm not wasting my time!

Take care,

Guy.


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## adirosman (Aug 11, 2012)

here is my pics, i hope u like it


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 11, 2012)

adirosman said:


> here is my pics, i hope u like it


The second tells a real story, but watch the sharpening, too much can produce artefacts.


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 11, 2012)

one i took last night from chatelheraught woods in scotland.
canon 5dmk3+canon ef 70-200 f2.8 L is usm mk2 
iso 16000



the woods by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 11, 2012)

I like the conversion, but it needs more depth of field, so that the foreground is in focus.


----------



## adirosman (Aug 11, 2012)

thanx, the problem start after i decompress the pic :-\

here is 2 more, i just copy them from my facebook so its not the best resolution


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 11, 2012)

5D Mark III


----------



## picturesbyme (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## jtee (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## CCY020 (Jan 2, 2013)

Six months ago, for the first time I had an camera in my hand and it was love on first sight. These are imo the best b&w i've taken. If you want to educate me, please feel free to tell me what I can do better! 































Greets,

Chris (CCY020)
*http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccy020/*


----------



## picturesbyme (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## NickPerkins (Jan 3, 2013)

Some new ones.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickperkins/8341963477/#
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickperkins/8341962493/#


----------



## T-RonX (Jan 13, 2013)

500D with a 50mm 1.4 @ 2.8, ISO 400, 1/500


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 19, 2013)

The Lions of Guy Park by jwilbern, on Flickr



Reflections on a Gravel Path by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are some of my most recent. 




6 O'Clock Somewhere by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




Farmer Joe by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




A Clockwork Sepia by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




Tomorrow Is Another Day by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




Slow Walking by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




Sexy Ad by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 24, 2013)

GuyF said:


> 40D 70-200 f4 IS



What a beautiful picture! I love the sepiaish tone, the pose, the eyes and the subject-background.


----------



## GuyF (Jan 24, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > 40D 70-200 f4 IS
> ...



Thanks man! The thing is, it wasn't "set up" at all, just dumb luck like most of my shots. It was taken during the Edinburgh Fringe Festival where a few thousand performers/acts take part during August each year. The Royal Mile in Edinburgh becomes a portrait photographer's paradise.

I must admit the girl in the shot was rather nice (I can still _taste_ her perfume 8)). She was moving around alot and I managed to get the shot. What you don't see is the heavy cropping and tweaking required to hide people in the background (it's so busy in places you can't move for people). Also just creeping into the shot was the girl she is looking up at.

The one problem with taking portraits at the Fringe is that, because it's maybe 95% amateur shows from college or university drama groups, the performer's makeup can be a bit slap-dash and their hair is blowing about a bit which means you have to learn how to use the clone stamp in Photoshop!


----------



## Ewinter (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's a couple of mine. Any critique appreciated


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 25, 2013)

A few of mine


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 25, 2013)

A few more


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 25, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> A few of mine




Outstanding work DigitalParadise!
Love the reflections and the chrome work!

ET


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 3, 2013)

@digital paradise. Really inspiring work, please post more. Espescially love the hall, and the hands!


----------



## stephan00 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, two detail shots from a local museum, which one works better for you?




20130228-0059_Landesmuseum von stephan_n auf Flickr




20130228-0058_Landesmuseum von stephan_n auf Flickr


----------



## fonts (Mar 1, 2013)

@stephen
I would say the second one. I would like the first one better maybe at a different angle, for some reason the background is throwing me off. Just my opinion, and only an amateur


----------



## OnceUponaHoneyB (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are a couple of Black and Whites that I thought worked well from this past summer, any advise would be welcome.


----------



## ottomadic (Mar 13, 2013)

Some nice looking B&W photos


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 13, 2013)

Eilean Munde by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## shutterwideshut (Mar 13, 2013)

*The pavilion in black & white*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II ı Lee Big Stopper ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer ı Lee 0.9 Soft ND Grad Filter 




The pavilion in black & white by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 13, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> A few of mine



Amazing pictures Digital paradise.
Looks almost like from a larger format/view camera but I see the exif says 5D2... 
Please share lens details for this trees/landscape one. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 24, 2013)

Grass tree flower, Kinglake National Park, Australia.
5D3 with 300mm f4.5 1/100 sec.


----------



## arcanej (Apr 25, 2013)

downtown by Evan's Pix, on Flickr


----------



## dlheidemann (May 1, 2013)

*Newburyport, MA
Canon 60D, 40mm f/2.8 ISO 160, 1/500sec*


----------



## shutterwideshut (May 1, 2013)

*Déjà vu*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF17-40mm f/4L USM ı Hoya R72 IR Filter ı 17mm ı 239s ı f/8 ı ISO 100



Déjà vu by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (May 1, 2013)

B&W. Considerably more white and black than black and white...


----------



## Krob78 (May 1, 2013)

White Tailed Deer


----------



## Krob78 (May 1, 2013)

nightbreath said:


>


I love this image...


----------



## Krob78 (May 1, 2013)

Great Egret~


----------



## eyeland (May 2, 2013)

Sometimes before deleting my rejected pictures, I convert them to b/w and once in a while they turn into keepers  Here are a few recent ones. Not sure if to crop them tighter and still trying to figure out sharpening...


----------



## nightbreath (May 2, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> I love this image...


It's great to hear feedback like that! It gives another reason to create works that are even better


----------



## pedro (May 2, 2013)

Z96A3597bALTTLKleinBWMASTER by Peter Hauri, on Flickr

*ISO 50*




Z96A0936aBWKleinMaster by Peter Hauri, on Flickr

*ISO 16000*




Z96A3506bTLKLEINBW by Peter Hauri, on Flickr

*ISO 102400 ;-)*


----------



## Gjako (May 2, 2013)

One from yesterday , any kind of feedback is very welcome 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleroma/8699275424/#


----------



## pedro (May 2, 2013)

eyeland said:


> Sometimes before deleting my rejected pictures, I convert them to b/w and once in a while they turn into keepers  Here are a few recent ones. Not sure if to crop them tighter and still trying to figure out sharpening...



The last one is my favourite of this stunning black and white study. Keep the good work up.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 2, 2013)

Gjako said:


> One from yesterday , any kind of feedback is very welcome
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleroma/8699275424/#



Very nice!


----------



## sandymandy (May 3, 2013)

i like the shot of the banana girl, hope you do too!

not too sure about the elephant one. its a bit blurry sadly. tried to show kinda "human stand over animals" (not my opinion tough).

and last one dont kno...just like it even there are so many framing errors n stuff.

still not done my first 10k photos


----------



## eyeland (May 5, 2013)

pedro said:


> The last one is my favourite of this stunning black and white study. Keep the good work up.


Thanks alot for your kind words 
And I agree, many nice shots in this thread - thanks to all for sharing!


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2013)

nightbreath said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I love this image...
> ...


My pleasure! I admire your work with your 35mm and your 85mm. Inspired me to pull out my 85mm and work on some creative improvements! Thank you!


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2013)

Mausoleum in the Woods! :-X


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2013)

Cold Cape Afternoon~


----------



## Quasimodo (May 7, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Cold Cape Afternoon~



What a beautiful tranquil image


----------



## arcanej (May 7, 2013)

Walking around Central Park on Saturday.




Central Park by Evan's Pix, on Flickr




Central Park by Evan's Pix, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (May 7, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Cape Afternoon~
> ...


Thanks Quasi! I appreciate that!


----------



## Krob78 (May 9, 2013)

American as Coca Cola~


----------



## Erikerodri (May 9, 2013)

I know this is not the greatest but I am just starting out with portraits. Took this with my t3i and efs-60 macro. Feedback is appreciated!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikerodri/8718465821/#in/photostream


----------



## cid (May 12, 2013)

old style by <CiD>, on Flickr




my stuff B&amp;W by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## davidcharding (Jul 28, 2013)

IR effect!


----------



## sandymandy (Jul 28, 2013)

Then why are the trees not white... ?


----------



## silvestography (Jul 28, 2013)

Various street and concert stuff I've done in B&W. Let me know what y'all think.




july18-3675 by silvestography, on Flickr




fjm-9786 by silvestography, on Flickr




national-9124 by silvestography, on Flickr


----------



## davidcharding (Jul 28, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Then why are the trees not white... ?



IR effect -created in DxO FilmPack4

D


----------



## pedro (Jul 29, 2013)

this one was taken at ISO 51.2 k (5D3)



Z96A5402b51kBWKleinDefCrop by Peter Hauri, on Flickr

ISO 25.6 k



Z96A5058bBWKlein by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## GuyF (Jul 30, 2013)

Hired a 500mm f4 v2 for the weekend. That lens is fantastic. My piggybank is gonna be squealin' real soon.


----------



## Ewinter (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's another of mine


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> Here's another of mine



I love this B&W. 8)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Mausoleum in the Woods! :-X



That looks like something out of a movie. Nice shot!


----------



## cid (Aug 1, 2013)

http://500px.com/photo/41873066






http://500px.com/photo/41885764


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Mausoleum in the Woods! :-X
> ...


Thanks! It was pretty strange to just come up on it in the woods like that... totally unexpected!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

cid said:


> http://500px.com/photo/41873066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially love the 2nd image Cid!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Hired a 500mm f4 v2 for the weekend. That lens is fantastic. My piggybank is gonna be squealin' real soon.


Exactly why I can't hire one yet! My piggy bank is screaming no! Great image Guy!


----------



## GuyF (Aug 9, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Hired a 500mm f4 v2 for the weekend. That lens is fantastic. My piggybank is gonna be squealin' real soon.
> ...



We only live once so why the heck not? And it's not as if the bank is handing out interest on your savings. Whoever dies with most toys, wins. 8)


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 21, 2013)

Some portraits of my daughter using 3 off camera flashes. Converted to BW using LR. Shot with 500D + 50mm F1.8.


----------



## TimDuv (Aug 21, 2013)

One of mine


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 28, 2013)

My cat


----------



## ions (Sep 6, 2013)

Solitary Subway Solicitor by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## shutterwideshut (Sep 6, 2013)

Sharing my own daylight cityscape shot converted in B&W using Lightroom + Nik Silver Efex Pro .

*A Monochromatic Singaporean Cityscape*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer ı Lee 0.9 Soft ND Grad Filter ı Lee Big Stopper ı 24mm ı 100s ı f/16 ı ISO 100



A Monochromatic Singaporean Cityscape by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 8, 2013)

Some black and white portraits.




RW_F1A6854 by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



rwinn_Vintage Look by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



rwinn_Ice Tone B&amp;W_small by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



rwinn_Black and White Wedding by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 7, 2013)

Crop duster


----------



## hovland (Oct 14, 2013)

Lovund, Norway


----------



## Eldar (Oct 14, 2013)

A newly opened sculpture park in Oslo. This is Marilyn.
5DIII, TS-E 17mm f4L


----------



## Eldar (Oct 14, 2013)

Same park, same material.
1DX, 24-70 f2.8L II


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

hovland said:


> Lovund, Norway


Stunning!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Grand Canyon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome pictures. Some pictures simply work better on B/W


----------



## ions (Oct 31, 2013)

Vamping Out, Toronto Zombie Walk 2013 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Nov 1, 2013)

Up in the air..


----------



## eml58 (Nov 1, 2013)

Northern South Africa, Mozambique Border
1Dx & 400f/2.8 II


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Northern South Africa, Mozambique Border
> 1Dx & 400f/2.8 II



Awesome. Lovely B&W.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 1, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Northern South Africa, Mozambique Border
> 1Dx & 400f/2.8 II


Fantastico Edward! Love the B&W rendition!


----------



## Eldar (Nov 1, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Northern South Africa, Mozambique Border
> 1Dx & 400f/2.8 II


Again, I wonder if I made the right choice, selling that lens ... Beautiful animal shot by a first rate photographer!


----------



## eml58 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Guys, Appreciated.

Shot Mala Mala South Africa March 2013.

1Dx 200-400f/4


----------



## gbchriste (Nov 7, 2013)

A portrait shoot I did this past weekend. This young lady could easily grace the cover of any magazine in the world if she wanted to pursue a modeling career. But noooooo!!! She wants to be an electrical engineer. Go figure.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 7, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> A portrait shoot I did this past weekend. This young lady could easily grace the cover of any magazine in the world if she wanted to pursue a modeling career. But noooooo!!! She wants to be an electrical engineer. Go figure.



Intelligent, Smart as well as Pretty, hard combination to beat.

Also a nice Image.


----------



## rpt (Nov 7, 2013)

eml58 said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > A portrait shoot I did this past weekend. This young lady could easily grace the cover of any magazine in the world if she wanted to pursue a modeling career. But noooooo!!! She wants to be an electrical engineer. Go figure.
> ...


Hey! Electrical engineers rock!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 7, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> A portrait shoot I did this past weekend. This young lady could easily grace the cover of any magazine in the world if she wanted to pursue a modeling career. But noooooo!!! She wants to be an electrical engineer. Go figure.



Beautiful girl, beautiful tones, beautifully shot, so I'd say.....

You guessed it ! 

(I have a heap of stuff that needs re wiring ?)


----------



## Niki (Nov 7, 2013)

nice!

are you shooting in b&w or is it post?


----------



## Eldar (Nov 7, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Thanks Guys, Appreciated.
> 
> Shot Mala Mala South Africa March 2013.
> 
> 1Dx 200-400f/4


Not the kind of guy you would like to bump into ... Great image, almost scary just to look at.
I may have made the wrong decision to sell the 400 f2.8L IS II, but it sure was the right one to get the 200-400 f4L 1.4x.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 7, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I may have made the wrong decision to sell the 400 f2.8L IS II, but it sure was the right one to get the 200-400 f4L 1.4x.



I agree, I completely enjoyed the 400f/2.8 II, wonderful Lens, but the versatility of the 200-400 just works, when I'm travelling in Africa I really can't get my gear down to anything less than 20Kgs in my Pack, so it's always an extra seat to ensure no issues with Hand Carry, the 200-400 + the 400 + the 600, just doesn't work well for travelling, and in Africa putting a Large White into check In luggage is the same as donating to charity (I meant a large white Lens, not, you know).


----------



## Eldar (Nov 10, 2013)

To keep it going ... Here is my cabin in the mountains and how it should look a months time from now. Really looking forward to it


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 10, 2013)

An old tree trunk decaying in a remarkable way. Very rarely seen this happening.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> An old tree trunk decaying in a remarkable way. Very rarely seen this happening.



That really is quite interesting, I've not seen that before! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 11, 2013)

Eldar said:


> To keep it going ... Here is my cabin in the mountains and how it should look a months time from now. Really looking forward to it



That's pretty awesome Eldar!


----------



## eml58 (Nov 11, 2013)

Eldar said:


> To keep it going ... Here is my cabin in the mountains and how it should look a months time from now. Really looking forward to it



Lovely Photo & a Lovely spot, Xmas here sounds just wonderful, enjoy.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. It is a special place to go to, totally stress free, beautiful view, fresh air and lots of good hikes. Skiing in the winter and fishing in the summer.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mombo Main Camp, Botswana Okavango Delta 2012

1D MKIV & 400f/2.8 L II, Shot @ f/2.8 & 1/640th ISO200


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 20, 2013)

We'll be together even when the sun sets...


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 20, 2013)

Highrise...


----------



## eml58 (Nov 20, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> We'll be together even when the sun sets...



Very nice, Petronas Towers in the background, well done.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 20, 2013)

eml58 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > We'll be together even when the sun sets...
> ...



Thanks! I'm glad you liked it. ;D


----------



## cid (Nov 21, 2013)

from my Barcelona trip, I just like these abstract patterns you can find on some common things

on 500px


----------



## Eldar (Nov 24, 2013)

A detail from a November frozen fall, from this morning.
1DX, 70-300mm f4-5.6L IS, at 300mm, ISO200, f6.3, 1/250s


----------



## eml58 (Nov 26, 2013)

Almost B&W

Alor, Indonesia


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 4, 2013)

Heather Louise by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Heather Louise by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 9, 2013)

Black & White of a discus thrower in action!
Canon EOS 5D Mark III + 24-105 f/4L IS



Throwing the discus by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 9, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Heather Louise by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Louise by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


I love these. Both of them.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 11, 2013)

Arctic Photo said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Heather Louise by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Heather Louise by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Louise by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


Nice!! I love the first one! Except I'm not in it, standing right behind her... :


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 12, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Almost B&W
> 
> Alor, Indonesia


Selective Color! I like it!


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 12, 2013)

I hope to contribute to this thread soon enough.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 16, 2013)

5D mkII + 50mm f1.4 @f8 ISO 100 1/20. Shot in the twilight after the sun had gone down.

Just got the shot before I got chased off by the security guy. Difficult to run with a studio tripod.


----------



## cid (Dec 19, 2013)

on USS Midway
link






and one with selective coloring

link


----------



## rpt (Dec 21, 2013)

cid said:


> on USS Midway
> link


This is a powerful shot! Did you shoot it with a polarizer?


----------



## cid (Dec 22, 2013)

rpt said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > on USS Midway
> ...


First, thank you and second, no there weren't any filter used for this shot, just a bit of post proessing


----------



## Aswah (Dec 25, 2013)

here's a picture I took of my son at his third birthday party... http://www.flickr.com/photos/aswah/11542947325/#


----------



## cid (Dec 26, 2013)

one more BW panorama from Yellowstone, hope you like it as much as I do 

link


----------



## Eldar (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice Cid, well done!


----------



## cid (Dec 26, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Very nice Cid, well done!



thank you


----------



## Snodge (Dec 26, 2013)

Awesome seeing all the excellent mono images - figured I'd show a couple of mine. The first is the back of flats and houses in Bath, and the second is a street in Bristol. I went through a phase of trying to make my mono images look old, and this was done with a preset for Lightroom that I made myself...


----------



## silvestography (Dec 28, 2013)

Here's a more recent concert shot. The guy's called Washed Out. My review is here if anyone is interested: http://www.phawker.com/2013/12/14/being-there-washed-out-the-e-factory/

This is the Sigma 50 1.4 on the t3i @ f/2.2, 1/500s, ISO 3200


----------



## DanielW (Dec 28, 2013)

Snodge said:


> Awesome seeing all the excellent mono images - figured I'd show a couple of mine. The first is the back of flats and houses in Bath, and the second is a street in Bristol. I went through a phase of trying to make my mono images look old, and this was done with a preset for Lightroom that I made myself...



Well done!


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 30, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...


Thanks Ken. I'm actually in the middle of arranging another shoot with her, but just to keep you going, here's another from the same shoot.




Heather Louise by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 31, 2013)

Took this at our pick up game testing the 70D and the rokinon 8mm Fisheye. I'm loving this lens and have used it with 6D and M as well.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 31, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...


Cool, she has a great face and fantastic eyes. It must be fun shooting with her.

I hope you'll be able tonpost some photos from the new shoot.

I have recently moved from one continent to another and don't have any models yet for my portrat shoots that I like to do so much. I hope that will be sorted soon.

Happy new year to you!


----------



## vstrike (Dec 31, 2013)

Commerce Street in Dallas, Texas.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 31, 2013)

*Estranged*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF17-40mm f/4L USM ı Lee Big Stopper ı Lee 1.2 ND Filter ı 17mm ı 163s ı f/11 ı ISO 100



Estranged by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 31, 2013)

My daughter's pet Polecat, the sweetest natured little creature you could ever wish to meet.

Shot on 5DII + 85 1.8 @ 2.8


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 31, 2013)

old school: EOS-5 + 24-105/4L on Ilford XP2 super IS0400 Black & White film with Lightroom post processing.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 31, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> old school: EOS-5 + 24-105/4L on Ilford XP2 super IS0400 Black & White film with Lightroom post processing.



Love the legs shot, very well done. 

Also good to see the Bristol Fighter getting a viewing. I presume this was part of the Shuttleworth Collection at Old Warden. 

After a disasterous start when they tried to use the rear gunner as the main armament the Bristol went on to become one of the most successful aircraft of World War One, a forward firing fighter like the other scouts but one which could protect its tail. Stayed in service after the war longer than any other aircraft. 

I think this is the only airworthy one left, although much of a disassembled one was recent found in a barn, and the last I heard a consortium were boing to rebuild it to flying standard.

I know a little about these because when I was a young lad we had a family friend who flew as the rear gunner in one during the war in 1918 having lied about his age in order to join up.


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Also good to see the Bristol Fighter getting a viewing. I presume this was part of the Shuttleworth Collection at Old Warden.



Thanks for the comments and history. Yes its the Shuttleworth one, I only live 10-miles from there and use to help out at the shows. There are some more of her in this set http://www.flickr.com/photos/simon_x_george/sets/72157604880846304/ if your interested


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 31, 2013)

Arctic Photo said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ken. I'm actually in the middle of arranging another shoot with her, but just to keep you going, here's another from the same shoot.
> ...


Thanks. Until a couple of years or so ago, I hdn't really done any proper portrait shoots, concentrating on nature photography, but this year, I've done more portraits than anything else (it's been a difficult year for me). A few weeks ago, I joined a site designed to get various creatives together, mainly for portraiture. Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## knkedlaya (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is one..


----------



## Arctic Photo (Jan 1, 2014)

Kernuak said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...


That sounds interesting, I hope you'll find a lot of inspiration. These photos inspired me, in fact I contacted a model I've used before where I used to live. I have already planned to go back for a visit in April, and now I'm even more excited. We talked a bit yesterday and we will hopefully use a very interesting setting. Thanks for the inspiration!

Would you like to explain how your light setup was for thos shoot?


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 1, 2014)

Chappaquiddick Fog by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Tonywintn (Jan 1, 2014)

My brother's Harley


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 1, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...


Thanks for your comments. It isn't often as a photographer that you get told a shot of yours is inspiring. The lighting was actually very simple. It was a single flashgun, shot through an umbrella, held high (probably around 7 feet). Probably with more complex lighting, it would have lost the feel. I increased the contrast during PP, to give it a harder look and added some light grain (as well as the obvious vignette).
Good luck with your shoot and hope to see some of the results.


----------



## Setazo (Jan 1, 2014)

A couple of shots from a festival in december. Both of them shot with 5D III and canon 50mm 1.4 (the only lens I had with me)


----------



## Arctic Photo (Jan 2, 2014)

Kernuak said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...


Thanks, I will be travelling half way cross the globe for my shoot and won't have too much room for gear, especially since I'm bringing my golf clubs too. I am new to using flash so I will put in some practice first go make sure I won't hesitate too much when I'm there. I will go in April so there will be some time before I post anything but I promise I will.

Thanks so much!


----------



## DanielW (Jan 6, 2014)

Tonywintn said:


> My brother's Harley



Great bike!
Why did you opt for HDR?
Daniel


----------



## DanielW (Jan 6, 2014)

Setazo said:


> A couple of shots from a festival in december. Both of them shot with 5D III and canon 50mm 1.4 (the only lens I had with me)



Love the silhouette


----------



## DanielW (Jan 6, 2014)

jwilbern said:


> Chappaquiddick Fog by jwilbern, on Flickr



Well done!


----------



## DanielW (Jan 6, 2014)

My son playing with his little stones.
Critique is always welcome!
Daniel


----------



## Gage (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, all... I am new to the forum. I am enjoying your pics and wanted to join in!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 6, 2014)

Gage said:


> Hi, all... I am new to the forum. I am enjoying your pics and wanted to join in!


Great image! Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2014)

Gage said:


> Hi, all... I am new to the forum. I am enjoying your pics and wanted to join in!



Very nice shot Gage....And Welcome to CR.


----------



## Gage (Jan 7, 2014)

Bison on a cold winter morning... I was shooting a wedding on a ranch and showed up early to survey the area and get my plan pinned down.


----------



## Tonywintn (Jan 7, 2014)

_"Re: Black & White

« Reply #231 on: January 06, 2014, 12:28:44 PM »
Quote
Quote from: Tonywintn on January 01, 2014, 08:36:31 AM

My brother's Harley

Great bike!
Why did you opt for HDR?
Daniel"_


I like how the HDR highlights the chrome and also all of the detail it shows in the tires. I also like how it made the shadows look.


----------



## DanielW (Jan 7, 2014)

Tonywintn said:


> _"Re: Black & White
> 
> « Reply #231 on: January 06, 2014, 12:28:44 PM »
> Quote
> ...



Thanks for answering!
Daniel


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 7, 2014)

A couple of shots from the Alne Estuary, Suffolk, South East England


----------



## Tonywintn (Jan 7, 2014)

Love the Alne Estuary shot of the sailboats.


----------



## Maxaperture (Jan 7, 2014)

Lioness, Colchester Zoo, England, UK.


----------



## Maxaperture (Jan 7, 2014)

Great Grey Owl Colchester Zoo, England, UK
Shot through glass with flash.


----------



## Maxaperture (Jan 7, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A couple of shots from the Alne Estuary, Suffolk, South East England


Incredible clarity, love those perfect reflections.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 10, 2014)

Tonywintn said:


> Love the Alne Estuary shot of the sailboats.



Thanks Tonywintn & Maxaperture. I can spend hours tinkering with black and White images


----------



## LiamPodmore (Jan 18, 2014)

The only B&W shot on my Flickr account currently, taken last february as part of a shoot for some EP cover art.

Liam




What's behind the door? by Liam Podmore, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2014)

LiamPodmore said:


> The only B&W shot on my Flickr account currently, taken last february as part of a shoot for some EP cover art.
> 
> Liam



Nice B&W Liam... And Welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2014)

Some random black and white photographs.


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2014)

1. Detail of old iron bridge
2. Fall cleanup


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2014)

1. Detail of barbed wire fence with resident flies.
2. West Coast Canadian aboriginal mask


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2014)

Wine casks


----------



## Eldar (Jan 25, 2014)

To all of you on the southern hemisphere, this is what it looks like here at the moment. This is the north wall of my cabin, -10degC (10F), 30 knots wind and snow, snow, snow. This is when weather sealing makes sense 
(1DX, 24-70 f2.8L II)

Plenty of time to look through last year´s captures and plan for the coming trips ...


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice cabin, Eldar! It's been darned cold here this winter as well, although the temperature has been shooting up and down with great abandon. We don't have as much snow as you do but the temperature has dipped down to -50 C on rare occasions when the wind chill is factored in.


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2014)

Moraine Lake in Banff National Park


----------



## Eldar (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2014)

Yard ornaments


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2014)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake in Banff National Park



I like your image processing on this one. Nicely done dpc.


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2014)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake in Banff National Park


Super Nice DPC!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2014)

Midnight Morning, Grand Canyon USA~


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2014)

Midnight Morning, Grand Canyon USA~


Great picture!


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2014)

Moraine Lake in Banff National Park

I like your image processing on this one. Nicely done dpc.


Thanks! I don't usually do the antique look.


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 27, 2014)

dpc said:


> Midnight Morning, Grand Canyon USA~
> 
> 
> Great picture!


Thank you!


----------



## dpc (Jan 27, 2014)

Tibetan singing bowl. Not exactly black and white but it is monochrome.


----------



## dpc (Jan 28, 2014)

Old Pontiac


----------



## dpc (Jan 28, 2014)

Vineyard prop in Kelowna, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Jan 28, 2014)

Lighthouse at Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia.


----------



## simonaannie (Feb 7, 2014)

reading is a mood, Body and soul, there must be one in a way!


-------------------------------------
http://www.toyswill.com/


----------



## ncsa (Feb 7, 2014)

2O7C4863-BW.jpg by ncsabkk, on Flickr




Singer by ncsabkk, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2014)

Frozen fountain in Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## silvestography (Feb 9, 2014)

Charles Bradley and his band. The guy just oozes emotion. Both on the 70-200L II. Enjoy!


----------



## dpc (Feb 14, 2014)

Detail of totem pole


----------



## dpc (Feb 23, 2014)

Fence


----------



## dpc (Feb 25, 2014)

Doorway


----------



## dpc (Feb 25, 2014)

Stone beach


----------



## dpc (Feb 26, 2014)

Spike in split rail fence


----------



## willis (Feb 27, 2014)

My latest picture from last trip in Berlin, Germany.
Also been seen at: http://500px.com/photo/62314015


----------



## dpc (Mar 1, 2014)

squirrel


----------



## dpc (Mar 10, 2014)

Back of building in Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## hgraf (Mar 10, 2014)

My bulldog, and a train the snow, both shot with Delta3200:


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2014)

Old Chevy


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2014)

Joe said:


> Distinctly remember being on the passenger island with trains going by in opposite directions on both sides. Went on forever. EOS10D, f4.5, 1/500s, ISO100, -1EV, 200mm L Glass.



I like this image. Well done Joe.


----------



## dpc (Mar 30, 2014)

Fly wheel on old farm machinery


----------



## shumi31 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always I am fond of black and white photo shot.


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2014)

Rural Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2014)

Abandoned school in rural Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2014)

Fisherman's hut with lobster pots on Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 11, 2014)

85mm 1.2


----------



## knkedlaya (Apr 11, 2014)

A rose in B/W


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Arctic Photo (Apr 11, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 85mm 1.2


Perfect


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 11, 2014)

Bit of fun on a film set.


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2014)

Staircase


----------



## gary samples (Apr 16, 2014)

85mm 1.2 
goldilocks in the hood !


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2014)

Monochrome leaf in sand


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2014)

Looking along a wall of the Citadel in Halifax NS toward a sentry box.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Scene from Mission Hill winery in Kelowna BC.


----------



## gary samples (May 1, 2014)

1Dx
600mm


----------



## jrda2 (May 9, 2014)

Glacier Natl Park
24mm TS-E


----------



## climber (May 11, 2014)

Not really B&W, but anyway. Made it yesterday.


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2014)

climber said:


> Not really B&W, but anyway. Made it yesterday.




Definitely not black and white, but I really like this picture.


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2014)

My old Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Beta film camera, the first camera I owned.


----------



## Ashran (Jun 9, 2014)

Some shots from me. 




Walking in Villa Pamphili di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr




The silent forest di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2014)

Ashran said:


> Some shots from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pictures! I especially like the second one.


----------



## rambarra (Jun 9, 2014)

LOL watermark


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2014)

Aspects of old camera


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2014)

Birch grove


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2014)

Clover Point, Victoria BC, at low tide. I've posted a colour version elsewhere but decided to see what it was like in black and white.


----------



## Snodge (Jun 23, 2014)

Here's one I took on Saturday (and processed on Sunday) of Clun castle in the Shropshire countryside...


----------



## rwmson (Jun 24, 2014)

Melville's Spoon


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Gears


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Jun 24, 2014)

Ashran said:


> Some shots from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really like this shot! Has great feeling about it.

My efforts this week..



]


Dreams of Fresh Cut Grass.. by P A - Photography, on Flickr[/img]
[/url]


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Birch grove


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jun 24, 2014)

Many good BW photos in this post. Great inspiration, thank you.

My three selected shots: 
1. Kullen (in Sweden) - I like this group of people - a group but still seems very not connected 
2. Plates and fork - thank you to Andre Kertesz for strong inspiration
3. Another kitchen utensil


----------



## BeechViews (Jun 24, 2014)

Zebras on the Nyika Plateau, Malawi. 5D3, 70-300L


----------



## Menace (Jul 15, 2014)

Celine


----------



## Vossie (Jul 15, 2014)

BeechViews said:


> Zebras on the Nyika Plateau, Malawi. 5D3, 70-300L



Intruiging photo! well done.


----------



## nineyards (Jul 15, 2014)

Barn Owl in front of window inside Banff Springs Hotel lobby


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2014)

Menace said:


> Celine




Lovely.


----------



## Menace (Jul 15, 2014)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Celine
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## infared (Jul 15, 2014)

17mm TSE...it was almost dark...very hard to set the lens tilt, etc. 5DIII is amazing!


----------



## hsbn (Jul 15, 2014)

Emerald Bay - Lake Tahoe
EOS 6D, 24-70mm @ 35mm.


----------



## candyman (Jul 16, 2014)

infared said:


> 17mm TSE...it was almost dark...very hard to set the lens tilt, etc. *5DIII is amazing*!


 
+1
How many exposures did you take? 3?


----------



## infared (Jul 16, 2014)

candyman said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > 17mm TSE...it was almost dark...very hard to set the lens tilt, etc. *5DIII is amazing*!
> ...



I think I shot 7 exp. to preserve the highlights around that back door....the image is misleading due to the sensor's ability to record near darkness in the foreground compared to the bright highlights of the sun around that back door.
The dynamic range was extreme.


----------



## candyman (Jul 16, 2014)

infared said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...


 
Well done!
Did you use photomatix?


----------



## cid (Jul 16, 2014)

one recent very simple BW shot, but I kinda like it 





Photograph levels by Matej Sokol on 500px


----------



## jwilbern (Jul 16, 2014)

Corner Stone by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## nineyards (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## jwilbern (Jul 17, 2014)

P1120066 by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## gh4photos (Aug 1, 2014)

calla lily


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 7, 2014)

These are amazing black and white pictures. Love all the shots. Well done!


----------



## Saybia (Aug 7, 2014)

My Tumblr


----------



## cid (Aug 7, 2014)

one from last weekend

Slovakia, High Tatra national park





valley of light 500px


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

Schooner off Victoria, BC


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2014)

dpc said:


> Schooner off Victoria, BC



I really like this boat in the fog. Nicely done dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Schooner off Victoria, BC
> ...




Thanks. I've always liked sailing ships.


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Barbed wire


----------



## Reiep (Aug 19, 2014)

Transfagarasan - Black & white by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr and my portfolio




Massey Ferguson by Pierre Pichot Photography on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr or my portfolio.




The King Tree by Pierre Pichot Photography on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr or my portfolio.


----------



## Reiep (Sep 4, 2014)

Fountains by Pierre Pichot Photography on 500px, Flickr, Facebook, my Project 365, or my portfolio.


----------



## Snodge (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's a view looking out from Avebury stone circle across the landscape on a hazy overcast day - deliberately processed to try and have some atmosphere to it...


----------



## climber (Sep 21, 2014)

Not exactly B&W, but anyway.


----------



## climber (Sep 21, 2014)

Two more:


----------



## Reiep (Oct 6, 2014)

Old man texting by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2014)

climber said:


> Two more:




Nicely done! I love these pictures of old locomotives. I haven't seen one outside a museum since I was maybe five or six years old and I'm well into my sixtieth decade. Steam has character that diesel seems to lack.


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 6, 2014)

Bastion Falls by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2014)

jwilbern said:


> Bastion Falls by jwilbern, on Flickr




Nicely done!


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2014)

Crow on fence


----------



## Reiep (Oct 8, 2014)

In her glasses by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2014)

Reiep said:


> In her glasses by Pierre Pichot Photography




Very nice! Love the reflection in the sunglasses.


----------



## danjwark (Oct 8, 2014)

Here are a few of mine...



Slot Canyon - Valley of Fire by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr



Mistaya Falls - Banff National Park by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr



Policeman&#x27;s Creek - Canmore Alberta by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr



Ha Ling Peak by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr


----------



## danjwark (Oct 8, 2014)

jwilbern said:


> Bastion Falls by jwilbern, on Flickr


That is awesome!


----------



## candyman (Oct 9, 2014)

danjwark said:


> Here are a few of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great series!
I like especially the 2nd and third photo.


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2014)

danjwark said:


> Here are a few of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2014)

jwilbern said:


> Bastion Falls by jwilbern, on Flickr




Beautiful! Well done.


----------



## kirkcha (Oct 21, 2014)

Bodie Classroom with a reflection of the town in window


----------



## nineyards (Oct 21, 2014)

train tracks do well in black and white


----------



## nineyards (Oct 21, 2014)

soft


----------



## candyman (Oct 21, 2014)

nineyards said:


> soft




very nice photo!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 21, 2014)

Fall Aspens in the eastern Sierras



Fall colors at June Lake B&amp;W © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 21, 2014)

P-47 Thunderbolt 



P-47 B&amp;W Chino Planes of Fame 2014 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 21, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> P-47 Thunderbolt
> 
> 
> 
> P-47 B&amp;W Chino Planes of Fame 2014 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Very nice


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> P-47 Thunderbolt



I really like this picture.


----------



## jarrodeu (Oct 21, 2014)

A few.
Jarrod

















http://www.pbase.com/jarrodeu/


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

danjwark said:


> Here are a few of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful work! Very, very well done!


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff Miller


----------



## Pookie (Dec 2, 2014)

Recent shoot at San Gregorio State Beach, California.


----------



## chasn (Dec 2, 2014)

First picture I have posted - sure this will have been done before - hope it comes out OK


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 5, 2014)

Inspired by the cream cans I saw in another thread. Here's a set of cans I took this summer and processed in B/W.


----------



## Reiep (Dec 15, 2014)

Winter's morning by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 18, 2014)

Pookie said:


> Recent shoot at San Gregorio State Beach, California.



This is one of the best pictures I have ever seen. It's beautiful.


----------



## SwnSng (Dec 22, 2014)

Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2015)

A rainy day in Amsterdam


----------



## candyman (Feb 5, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A rainy day in Amsterdam




That is water on your lens filter or window?
I guess it wasn't taken this morning, it was snowing this morning....


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2015)

candyman said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > A rainy day in Amsterdam
> ...


It is water on the window of a canal boat, shot last fall. I was challenged to publish a B&W picture of a bridge and this was what I ended up with.


----------



## candyman (Feb 5, 2015)

Eldar said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...




I like it because it is really something different. 
And probably wasn't easy to take with movement of the boat


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 5, 2015)

A beautiful moth with large antennae, shot from a low angle to mimic the look of a samurai warrior's helmet.


----------



## candyman (Feb 5, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> A beautiful moth with large antennae, shot from a low angle to mimic the look of a samurai warrior's helmet.



Wonderful photo!


----------



## rpt (Feb 5, 2015)

candyman said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > A beautiful moth with large antennae, shot from a low angle to mimic the look of a samurai warrior's helmet.
> ...


+1

Lovely shot Omesh!


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> A beautiful moth with large antennae, shot from a low angle to mimic the look of a samurai warrior's helmet.



Excellent shot. Well done.


----------



## jcarapet (Feb 5, 2015)

from a bike race track


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> from a bike race track




Very nice, jcarapet. Well done.


----------



## siegsAR (Feb 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> Beautiful work! Very, very well done!


Yes, I really liked the 'Mistaya Falls'.

Here's one of mine.




Morning walk. by ARSiega, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 11, 2015)

A shot of my daughter and her one month old baby. Produced this one in B&W and thought it worked well. 

Needed the IS so this was shot on the ubiquitous 24-105L at about 95mm


----------



## Eldar (Feb 11, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> A shot of my daughter and her one month old baby. Produced this one in B&W and thought it worked well.
> 
> Needed the IS so this was shot on the ubiquitous 24-105L at about 95mm


And a proud Grandpa he was  Congratulations! Very nice picture!


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 11, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A shot of my daughter and her one month old baby. Produced this one in B&W and thought it worked well.
> ...



Thanks Eldar ! 

Ordering my pipe and slippers next week


----------



## rpt (Feb 12, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Nice picture! Congratulations!

And by pipe do you mean a L lens?


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 12, 2015)

rpt said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Thanks rpt ! 

Well I'm very tempted by the new 100-400 II, that's a bit of a pipe isn't it ?


----------



## rpt (Feb 12, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Yup, it is. But to get it, I need to sell my current 100-400L... I would have bought it, but I just got the 7D II and some other stuff...


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 1, 2015)

I was out looking for various birds yesterday, and in a marshy area was a small dry tongue of land under trees where I could stand and spot/shoot. After a few minutes (without any birds) I turned to shoot the old pole I leaned my gear on.
Came out with this: "Round and around"

Edit:
Removing photo. It only got 3 views. No reason to leave it online in this forum.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 1, 2015)

Trek to Mt. Pinatubo


----------



## gary samples (Mar 31, 2015)

1Dx
85 1.2


----------



## Pookie (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## ishdakuteb (Mar 31, 2015)

canon 30d, 50mm f/1.4, window light


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 8, 2015)

This picture is of a chain on a barge as it went through the lock and dam system on the Mississippi. Unfortunately there is nothing to give it scale but each link was about 3 feet long.


----------



## Ashran (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi,
a new shot done with the EF 35mm IS f2




Y - Remington by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


on 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/104409165/y-remington-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 13, 2015)

Took these down in Atlanta while visiting my daughter. It was in a neat little neighborhood (I can't remember the name). Anyway, I noticed that on the HGTV show, Property Brothers, the intro has them walking thru this area. Apparently, it gets used a lot for photo sessions. Anybody from Atlanta might be able to attest to that.


----------



## SwnSng (Apr 13, 2015)

Chasing the Dragon by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 14, 2015)

Camera nut said:


> Took these down in Atlanta while visiting my daughter. It was in a neat little neighborhood (I can't remember the name). Anyway, I noticed that on the HGTV show, Property Brothers, the intro has them walking thru this area. Apparently, it gets used a lot for photo sessions. Anybody from Atlanta might be able to attest to that.



Great shots


----------



## luka567 (Jul 25, 2015)

Nebotičnik staircase by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2015)

Very nice shot, luka567. I really like the composition.


----------



## ani2015 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mankind survives the furies of the nature. beautiful photo blended with fusion imageblender app.


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2015)

A hike in the woods.


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2015)

Prairie windmill


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 4, 2015)

Keeping the wheels turning
Canon 5DS, Tokina 16-28mm f2.8 ISO 400 (huge crop)



Building wagon wheels © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2015)

Very nice shot. Beautiful model. 8)

Well done Keith.


----------



## gregorywood (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's one a captured a couple of weeks ago on a trip out west. This is off of old Route 66 in the Painted Desert, AZ.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2015)

gregorywood said:


> Here's one a captured a couple of weeks ago on a trip out west. This is off of old Route 66 in the Painted Desert, AZ.




Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Aug 20, 2015)

Same shot processed slightly differently.


----------



## dpc (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2015)

My casual walking around camera.


----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2015)

My favourite garden ornament, yet again.


----------



## piotrekhc (Aug 29, 2015)

Some amazing work here !


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2015)

My maternal grandfather's trench whistle from WWI. He was a NCO and they were issued with whistles (as were commissioned officers) to signal orders during battle. I realize the second picture isn't really B&W but it goes with the first one.


----------



## nineyards (Sep 6, 2015)

Table shot of my sister and niece at a 50th anniversary function
1DX 70-200 IS11


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## netmaster4 (Sep 21, 2015)

**** INTENSE BLACK & WHITE ****

*Stephanie LeFleur // Innsbruck // Austria*

*MORE FROM THIS SET ► CLICK ME*


----------



## jus2sho (Nov 29, 2015)

I love B&W photos!


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 6, 2015)

gregorywood said:


> Here's one a captured a couple of weeks ago on a trip out west. This is off of old Route 66 in the Painted Desert, AZ.



Great shot Greg!


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 6, 2015)

Tanya.


----------



## larusejunior (Dec 8, 2015)

Photo taken in Fulton Center - NYC


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Photo taken in Fulton Center - NYC




Cool shot. I really like this picture.


----------



## candc (Dec 19, 2015)

Click said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Photo taken in Fulton Center - NYC
> ...



+1


----------



## candc (Dec 19, 2015)

An old "Oshkosh" plow truck. They are made in the town of the same name close by. This one is patiently waiting to join forces with the transformers I think.

Canon fd 20mm on a7rii


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2015)

Yesterday afternoon


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 16, 2016)

Contemplation.








Relics of an era.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 20, 2016)

Just returned from a 6 day workshop with Morten Krogvold, one of the finest artistic photographers in the world and maybe the best on portraits.

My "project" was to photograph the local violin maker. The task was to capture the man, his instrument, his shop and his passion. Not exactly within my comfort zone. Here´s the result.


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 20, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Just returned from a 6 day workshop with Morten Krogvold, one of the finest artistic photographers in the world and maybe the best on portraits.
> 
> My "project" was to photograph the local violin maker. The task was to capture the man, his instrument, his shop and his passion. Not exactly within my comfort zone. Here´s the result.


Great photo Eldar.


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2016)

Ice pond at the arboretrm


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2016)

larusejunior said:


> Photo taken in Fulton Center - NYC



Marvelous!


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2016)

Wood River, Sun Valley, Idaho


----------



## Eldar (Feb 22, 2016)

Good images folks!

I have a revitalised fancy for B&W these days. May have something to do with the weather outside. This is a big elephant bull, by the name Big Vic, having a night snack outside my tent.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2016)

Great B&W, Eldar. Well done.


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 22, 2016)

Larusejunior, candc, dpc, Mr. Bean, Eldar and slclick - these are all fantastic images! I am jealous!


----------



## Eldar (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks guys,

Here is another late afternoon encounter with a large elephant bull. He came straight at me and I was a bit uncomfortable for a while, but he was a gentle giant wanting to eat from the tree next to me.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Here is another late afternoon encounter with a large elephant bull. He came straight at me and I was a bit uncomfortable for a while, but he was a gentle giant wanting to eat from the tree next to me.



I really like this picture. Great shot. 8)


----------



## Eldar (Feb 23, 2016)

African Wild Dog or Painted Dog. Fantastic animal, with looks to kill.


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2016)

Excellent shot, Eldar.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't compete with Eldar's wonderful African wildlife, but here's a couple of my animals. The cat thinks it's a tiger and the horse seems to think it's a hippo judging by what he does in muddy wet fields. Both taken on the EF 100mm f/2 which I recently resurrected from the back of a cupboard. 

I feel the same way about B&W. I can spend hours fiddling with an image. It's still very much a photographer's medium. 

I think the 100 actually pings focus better wide open than the 85mm f/1.8.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 24, 2016)

Eldar said:


> African Wild Dog or Painted Dog. Fantastic animal, with looks to kill.



WoW! What a shot. I would probably need a change of clothes at this point......


----------



## Eldar (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, really liked your cat Sporgon. Reminds me of my own Local Lion 

I have not worked with anything in B&W for quite some time. However, when I got started, it is very difficult to stop. As you say Sporgon, it is very much a photographer´s medium and it is very rewarding to really work one image to its maximum potential (within the narrow limits of my post processing skills though).

This is another I have posted in colour on an other thread. A beautiful lady ellie, so close I could almost reach out and touch her.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 24, 2016)

Love the painted dog image Eldar.

Recent shoot with Michelle...
5D3+85L with Elinchrom Quadra into 1.5 meter Octa.


----------



## candyman (Feb 24, 2016)

If you keep still, they can come close to you.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2016)

candyman said:


> If you keep still, they can come close to you.



Very nice shot. Well done, candyman


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2016)

Eldar said:


> This is another I have posted in colour on an other thread. A beautiful lady ellie, so close I could almost reach out and touch her.



Very impressive shot...You're so close. You're braver than I.


----------



## gary samples (Feb 24, 2016)

Eldar said:


> African Wild Dog or Painted Dog. Fantastic animal, with looks to kill.


beautiful I love B&W


----------



## candyman (Feb 24, 2016)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > If you keep still, they can come close to you.
> ...



Thank you Click. Very kind of you


----------



## slclick (Feb 25, 2016)

Pookie!


----------



## gary samples (Feb 26, 2016)

1Dx


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice shot, Gary.


----------



## cid (Feb 26, 2016)

I went trough some of my older landscape shots, those which were made while hiking in not so good weather. First I did't pay them much of an attention, but then I sat and started processing them in BW.

What do you think?

Feel free to check my profile too


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2016)

Beautiful series, cid. I especially like the 3rd, 4th and 6th picture.

Well done.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 26, 2016)

I´ve just been on a workshop with a fantastic photographer, Morten Krogvold. We got a number of challenges. This was my response to "The Lonely". Shot standing on a wiggly stepladder, on an icy surface, temperature -17C/-2F, very early in the morning. For those who know their Douglas Adams, there is a deep message out on the right


----------



## Pookie (Feb 26, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I´ve just been on a workshop with a fantastic photographer, Morten Krogvold. We got a number of challenges. This was my response to "The Lonely". Shot standing on a wiggly stepladder, on an icy surface, temperature -17C/-2F, very early in the morning. For those who know their Douglas Adams, there is a deep message out on the right



Ahh, the price you pay for art. Step ladders and cameras are a tricky proposition. Great frame.

Here is one I took and my wife insisted I put into my portfolio. Fortunately I listened to her, this has been licensed more than once by Getty. The last licence went to IKEA... I have no idea what they plan on doing with it.


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2016)

^ ^ ^ ;D Very funny. Nice one, Pookie.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 26, 2016)

Very cool image Pookie 8)


----------



## gary samples (Feb 27, 2016)

1Dx 
Fisher


----------



## gary samples (Feb 27, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I´ve just been on a workshop with a fantastic photographer, Morten Krogvold. We got a number of challenges. This was my response to "The Lonely". Shot standing on a wiggly stepladder, on an icy surface, temperature -17C/-2F, very early in the morning. For those who know their Douglas Adams, there is a deep message out on the right


5dsr? beautiful shot !!


----------



## Eldar (Feb 27, 2016)

gary samples said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I´ve just been on a workshop with a fantastic photographer, Morten Krogvold. We got a number of challenges. This was my response to "The Lonely". Shot standing on a wiggly stepladder, on an icy surface, temperature -17C/-2F, very early in the morning. For those who know their Douglas Adams, there is a deep message out on the right
> ...


Thanks. No, this was with the 1DX.


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2016)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> Fisher



I really like this picture. Well done Gary.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 1, 2016)

My black and white version of Selby Abbey. 5D + 35/2


----------



## gary samples (Mar 2, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> My black and white version of Selby Abbey. 5D + 35/2


beautiful work !


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> My black and white version of Selby Abbey. 5D + 35/2




Very nice picture, Sporgon.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 2, 2016)

A storm is rolling in over Crete.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2016)

Eldar said:


> A storm is rolling in over Crete.



I really like this B&W. Well done Eldar.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 2, 2016)

Eldar said:


> A storm is rolling in over Crete.


wonderful Depth on this love it !


----------



## JClark (Mar 2, 2016)

Morgan 3-wheeler


----------



## JClark (Mar 2, 2016)

And.. "Mountain Rush"


----------



## JClark (Mar 2, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I´ve just been on a workshop with a fantastic photographer, Morten Krogvold. We got a number of challenges. This was my response to "The Lonely". Shot standing on a wiggly stepladder, on an icy surface, temperature -17C/-2F, very early in the morning. For those who know their Douglas Adams, there is a deep message out on the right
> ...



Excellent


----------



## d4mike (Mar 3, 2016)

Bass Harbor Lighthouse, Maine. I left the red light on. 
6D, 24-105


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2016)

d4mike said:


> Bass Harbor Lighthouse, Maine. I left the red light on.
> 6D, 24-105




Very nice picture. Well done, Michael.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 3, 2016)

JClark said:


> Morgan 3-wheeler



The bug... nicely framed.


----------



## d4mike (Mar 3, 2016)

"Forgive my impudence but you have made her look like a weightlifter with a wooden leg that has been riding a horse for the last three days. Was that your intent?"


HaHaHa! That's not what I see at all, rules or no rules, but that was some funny stuff right there. 

And what do you have against physically impaired female horse riding weightlifters anyway?


----------



## d4mike (Mar 3, 2016)

HaHaHa!!

I'm glad you didn't flame me and saw my humor as well!

I have to admit, all I saw was the outfit and the lovely lady in the outfit, the rest is what it is. ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 3, 2016)

gary samples said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > My black and white version of Selby Abbey. 5D + 35/2
> ...



Thanks Gary & Click ! I'm hoping this will be popular in B&W. Looks good in a black frame with ivory mount. 



Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > My black and white version of Selby Abbey. 5D + 35/2
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 3, 2016)

d4mike said:


> HaHaHa! That's not what I see at all, rules or no rules, but that was some funny stuff right there.
> 
> And what do you have against physically impaired female horse riding weightlifters anyway?



Where have all the funny comments gone ! ?

Well here is a physically impaired female horse rider who weight lifts in the gym:

This lady was a professional show jumper. Broke her back, then later her neck, now has no feeling down right hand side. Shortlisted for the British team in Dressage for the Rio 2016 Para Olympics ! Quite a woman.


----------



## cid (Mar 3, 2016)

I'll add some more











feel free to visit my profile


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2016)

cid said:


> I'll add some more



Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done, Cid.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 3, 2016)

d4mike said:


> HaHaHa!!
> 
> I'm glad you didn't flame me and saw my humor as well!
> 
> I have to admit, all I saw was the outfit and the lovely lady in the outfit, the rest is what it is. ;D





Sporgon said:


> Where have all the funny comments gone ! ?



Seems some can take the humorous but truthful and on point comments, some, not so much......


----------



## cid (Mar 4, 2016)

Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > I'll add some more
> ...



thank you very much

offtopic: there is one little thing I don't like and it's that wide pictures have to be scrolled horizontally, in same cases it completely chages the crop of image


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2016)

cid said:


> offtopic: there is one little thing I don't like and it's that wide pictures have to be scrolled horizontally, in same cases it completely chages the crop of image



The inline forum maximum width is 750px, if you want your images to not scroll then load them up at that width or less.


----------



## jwilbern (Mar 4, 2016)

Barn with Stone Ramp by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Mar 4, 2016)

Lots of good images folks, keep posting.

I am still on the B&W wagon, since the workshop with Morten Krogvold. And since February/March probably is my least active time of year, I am going through the archives. This is Big Vic, the biggest elephant in Mana Pools, who seems to be in deep thought over something.


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2016)

Great picture, Eldar.


----------



## d4mike (Mar 5, 2016)

This kite boarder on Lake Michigan last fall didn't start out to be B&W, but with the strong back light, ended up that way.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 5, 2016)

Another de-coloured shot from Mana Pools. The zebras are easily over looked, but I really like them, with their very graphical, almost cartoonish appearance.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Another de-coloured shot from Mana Pools. The zebras are easily over looked, but I really like them, with their very graphical, almost cartoonish appearance.



Beautiful B&W picture. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Click, 

Here´s another B&W version of a previously posted image. This is of waterbucks in the Albida forest in Mana Pools, with the unique light.

5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## cid (Mar 15, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Lots of good images folks, keep posting.
> 
> I am still on the B&W wagon, since the workshop with Morten Krogvold. And since February/March probably is my least active time of year, I am going through the archives. This is Big Vic, the biggest elephant in Mana Pools, who seems to be in deep thought over something.



same here! somehow I'm going trough archive and processing shots in BW
btw great pictures Eldar 


let me share one more



feel free to check my profile


----------



## cid (Mar 15, 2016)

ok maybe even two 




link to my 500px profile


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 1, 2016)

Went on a tour of a local railway museum yesterday, here are the two shots I've kept, not completely happy with either of them. Comments and criticism welcomed. 

Couldn't crop wider on either which is bugging me a little. Feel the background is a little distracting on the first, and the second just feels...not quite right.

1.



Restoration in progress by Matt, on Flickr

2.



All aboard by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## steen-ag (Apr 1, 2016)

A lonely man
foto (c) steen aage nielsen, Denmark


----------



## Pookie (Apr 1, 2016)

steen-ag said:


> A lonely man
> foto (c) steen aage nielsen, Denmark



Nice one....

Here is a recent one from the summit at Haleakalā National Park...

*Argyroxiphium sandwicense subsp. macrocephalum*
_Canon 7D w/ 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM_


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2016)

Cool shot, Pookie.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Cool shot, Pookie.


Thanks Click...


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2016)

Goose on a pond in Lethbridge, Alberta, last week.


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 6, 2016)

I was out shooting birds recently and saw this _Floating By_...







On Flickr


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 6, 2016)

Paia main drag, Maui County, Hawaii, 6D, 24-105 @ 24mm, f/16 @ 1.3 sec, ISO 1600; processed in Nik Silver Efex Pro...


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> I was out shooting birds recently and saw this _Floating By_...



I really like this B&W. Nicely done.


----------



## knkedlaya (Apr 6, 2016)

Various themes


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 6, 2016)

Click said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > I was out shooting birds recently and saw this _Floating By_...
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## slclick (Apr 8, 2016)

Botanical Gardens reflecting pool....Balboa Park, San Diego


----------



## Eldar (Apr 10, 2016)

Chania, Crete. A storm is coming in.

5DSR, 24-70mm f2.8L II @24mm
1/125s, f8.0, ISO100


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

6D + 70-300L - Cactus




Cactus by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

6D + 17-40




Republic Plaza by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 4, 2016)

Kobe Cityscape

Japan - Spring 2016


----------



## Eldar (Nov 4, 2016)

Young pregnant cheetah from Serengeti.

1DX-II, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 4, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Young pregnant cheetah from Serengeti.
> 
> 1DX-II, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x



That's how to do black & White 

Lovely shot


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Young pregnant cheetah from Serengeti.
> 
> 1DX-II, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x



Great B&W. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 4, 2016)

larusejunior said:


> Kobe Cityscape
> 
> Japan - Spring 2016





Eldar said:


> Young pregnant cheetah from Serengeti.
> 
> 1DX-II, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x



Both cracking photos!


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Young pregnant cheetah from Serengeti.
> 
> 1DX-II, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x




Very, very nice, Eldar! I love it.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

knkedlaya said:


> Various themes




I like the first one in particular. Simplicity and elegance.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

1. Grain flattened down by inclement weather
2. Pond (posted previously in colour but I think it may work better in monochrome)


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

At the Butterfly Gardens, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## Eldar (Nov 4, 2016)

dpc said:


> At the Butterfly Gardens, Victoria, British Columbia


Very nice one dpc!


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

Eldar said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > At the Butterfly Gardens, Victoria, British Columbia
> ...




Thanks, Eldar!


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 4, 2016)

Barn with Towers by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2016)

Lovely picture, John.


----------



## Alex Spurr (Nov 12, 2016)

I think black and white can also give an image a certain gritty look than the same image in colour. See a few more at https://www.stacyirving.com/


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 13, 2016)

Alex Spurr said:


> I think black and white can also give an image a certain gritty look than the same image in colour. See a few more at https://www.stacyirving.com/


He looks like a statue, and I mean that as a good thing.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2016)

Alex Spurr said:


> I think black and white can also give an image a certain gritty look than the same image in colour.



Very nice portrait, Alex. 

Welcome to CR.


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2016)

Alex Spurr said:


> I think black and white can also give an image a certain gritty look than the same image in colour. See a few more at https://www.stacyirving.com/




Nice!


----------



## Cory (Nov 14, 2016)

Aruba 2016


----------



## Faroes (Nov 17, 2016)

Here are some of my B&W images


----------



## Faroes (Nov 17, 2016)

Here are some of my B&W images


----------



## Faroes (Nov 17, 2016)

Here are some of my B&W images


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice series, Faroes.


----------



## cid (Nov 18, 2016)

jwilbern said:


> Barn with Towers by John Berninger, on Flickr



very nice


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 25, 2016)

A little abstract- broken glass.


----------



## jcochran (Jan 6, 2017)

Here are some of my B&W images:


----------



## rpt (Jan 6, 2017)

Excellent pictures jcochran.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

jcochran said:


> Here are some of my B&W images:



Beautiful pictures. Welcome to CR


----------



## jcochran (Jan 6, 2017)

Click said:


> jcochran said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some of my B&W images:
> ...


Thank-you Click!


----------



## jcochran (Jan 6, 2017)

rpt said:


> Excellent pictures jcochran.


 Thank-you rpt!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 6, 2017)

I believe this must be Scar´s cousin.

A large and beautiful Ngorongoro lion


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

Great shot, Eldar.


----------



## slclick (Jan 6, 2017)

Sledding wipeout


----------



## Azathoth (Jan 6, 2017)

Canon 5D (mkI) + 24-70 f4 L:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 1100D + 18-55:


Long Lost to Where No Pathway Goes by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 5D (mkI) + 24-70 f4 L:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 5D (mkI) + 24-70 f4 L:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 5D (mkI) + 24-70 f4 L:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 5D (mkI) + 24-70 f4 L:

Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2017)

Beautiful shots, Azathoth. Well done.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 7, 2017)

Northern Serengeti Zebras, just before the rain.

5DSR + 24-70 f2.8L II @ 47mm


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2017)

Very nice shot. Beautiful B&W. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 8, 2017)

Coyote, in Enderby, BC.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Coyote, in Enderby, BC.



I really like this shot. Nicely done, Ryananthony.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks click! At first I wasn't sure it was a coyote, I have never seen one with such a thick coat before.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 13, 2017)

A group of white backed vultures fighting over the (final) remains of a wildebeest.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2017)

Very nice shot, Eldar. The B&W is perfect for this scene.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Eldar. The B&W is perfect for this scene.


Thanks Click. Yes, I agree. These birds are fascinating, very expressive and they make sure every last bit is used 

This image has not been through much editing. I have lowered green and yellow, to tone down the grass around the birds, lifted white a little bit and then just played with contrast and clarity.


----------



## geekpower (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Offline (Jan 30, 2017)

Maybe not an exceptional image (scanned tri-x) from the Bronx Zoo, but here's a bit of history you won't see anymore.


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

1. Johnson Street Bridge, Victoria BC
2. "Prince of Whales" - whale watching zodiacs lined up at the wharf facing the British Columbia legislative building


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2017)

Foggy morning


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Foggy morning



Nice shot.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Foggy morning
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 16, 2017)

Few more steps to the light...


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 20, 2017)

Revisiting my Antarctica photos and decided to try this one with some Ansell Adams inspiration with some prett heavy dodging and burning. A shot of the ruins of Larsons hut on Paulette island which has now been taken over by a breeding colony of Adelie penguins


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice picture, Aussie shooter.


----------



## dpc (Mar 20, 2017)

Ptarmigan: detail of Inuit soapstone sculpture...


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 21, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Aussie shooter.



Cheers Click


----------



## dpc (Mar 21, 2017)

Wool, anyone?


----------



## dpc (Mar 21, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Foggy morning




Really nice picture, Dylan. I like the next one you posted, too. Good work. 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 22, 2017)

dpc said:


> Wool, anyone?


I really like this one: shapes, lines, light and shadow you got them all.

Wonderful capture dpc


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 22, 2017)

Couple clicks before we pop this baby


----------



## slclick (Mar 22, 2017)

Narcissus Monochrom


----------



## dpc (Mar 22, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Wool, anyone?
> ...




Thanks! I appreciate it. 8)


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2017)

slclick said:


> Narcissus Monochrom



Lovely picture.


----------



## dpc (Mar 22, 2017)

Verge of British Columbia lake...


----------



## dpc (Mar 22, 2017)

Fog bound Nova Scotia pebble beach...


----------



## dpc (Mar 22, 2017)

Stone...


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 22, 2017)

dpc said:


> Fog bound Nova Scotia pebble beach...



Excellent dpc


----------



## dpc (Mar 22, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Fog bound Nova Scotia pebble beach...
> ...




Thanks, Dylan!


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Eldar (Mar 27, 2017)

Anchor Wat Tomb Raider Temple. The spooky door opening made famous by Lara Croft.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 27, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Anchor Wat Tomb Raider Temple. The spooky door opening made famous by Lara Croft.



Nice shot Eldar ! Would have been even better with the original Lara Croft in the frame


----------



## Eldar (Mar 27, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Anchor Wat Tomb Raider Temple. The spooky door opening made famous by Lara Croft.
> ...


He he, I suppose that´s what photoshop´s for 

Accidentally though, Angelina Jolie was in Anchor Wat when I took this image, for the opening of her new movie "First they killed my father". I should have manned up and asked her to stand model for me 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2017/02/14/cambodian-royalty-open-angelina-jolies-film-khmer-rouge-survivor/97894738/


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Anchor Wat Tomb Raider Temple. The spooky door opening made famous by Lara Croft.



Great B&W picture. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 28, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Anchor Wat Tomb Raider Temple. The spooky door opening made famous by Lara Croft.


Nice!


----------



## d4mike (Mar 28, 2017)

I walked through a lot of goose poop last night for this shot.


----------



## rpt (Mar 30, 2017)

d4mike said:


> I walked through a lot of goose poop last night for this shot.


Lovely shot!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 12, 2017)

Shot today at Walmer Castle in Kent, UK
Using a 5DIII and a 16-35IIL


----------



## slclick (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok, so it's not from a Canon but my Canon Macro rig was in the other hand....(Pen F first outing out playing with sooc jpeg monochrome settings)


----------



## slclick (Apr 12, 2017)

d4mike said:


> I walked through a lot of goose poop last night for this shot.



brilliant!


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2017)

1942 Ford pickup... 8)


----------



## SteveM (Apr 17, 2017)

This is the haunted house in Disneyland, Paris. Shot on a gorgeous day with blue sky and fluffy clouds. I wonder why some of us immediately associate 'haunted houses' with dramatic B&W....didn't even occur to me to process this as a colour shot.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2017)

Railway ties...


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 24, 2017)

1. Alien robot on roof.

2. Memorial Dock.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2017)

8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 24, 2017)

Canon M5



Columbia the Blacksmith 0494 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 24, 2017)

Canon M5



Columbia Livery &amp; Feed B&amp;W 0473 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 24, 2017)

Canon M5



Columbia interior B&amp;W 0386 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 24, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Anchor Wat Tomb Raider Temple. The spooky door opening made famous by Lara Croft.



Cool shot! Ominous!


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 24, 2017)

d4mike said:


> I walked through a lot of goose poop last night for this shot.



This is terrific.  Well done.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's a few from various walk-arounds of London. All taken with a 1DX and either the 11-24mm or the 24-70 f/2.8II.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 24, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Canon M5
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia the Blacksmith 0494 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Lovely Keith, but _please_ don't say it was shot on the 15-45 kit lens !


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 24, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Canon M5
> ...



Sorry, it was shot with the kit 15-45mm.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 25, 2017)

B-29 "FiFi



B-29 FiFi B&amp;W © Keith Breazeal1 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Apr 26, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> B-29 "FiFi
> 
> 
> 
> B-29 FiFi B&amp;W © Keith Breazeal1 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


Lovely!


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2017)

R1-7D said:


> Here's a few from various walk-arounds of London. All taken with a 1DX and either the 11-24mm or the 24-70 f/2.8II.



Nice series, R1-7D.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> B-29 "FiFi



I really like this aircraft in B&W. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks Click and rpt


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2017)

Discarded railway spikes...


----------



## Eldar (Jun 2, 2017)

dpc said:


> Discarded railway spikes...


Cool image dpc!

Here is an impatient lady swan, waiting for her eggs to hatch.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2017)

Eldar said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Discarded railway spikes...
> ...




Thanks, Eldar! A nice picture of the swan. We have tundra swans around here but they're not all that common, at least compared to geese and ducks. I'm almost never in a position to photograph them.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 24, 2017)

Apparently B&W lovers stopped posting ... :

This is a part of an old olive tree, in front of the Palma Town Hall, in the Plaza de Cort on Mallorca. A spectacular trunk. Its exact age is not known, but it is more than 600 years old.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 26, 2017)

The old town in Palma, Mallorca, is a very charming place. This is the street to our secluded and charming hotel.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 26, 2017)

"Big Vic" a magnificent and gentle giant.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful series, Eldar. I really like your pictures. Well done. 8)


----------



## Eldar (Jun 26, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Eldar. I really like your pictures. Well done. 8)


Thanks Click, much appreciated!


----------



## Eldar (Jul 26, 2017)

Apparently people stop doing B&W during the summer 

This is from a 4.200m long/deep chalk cave in Norway, Grønnligrotta. This is shot about 400m into the cave, with about 170m of rock above my head 

Hasselblad H6D-100c, HCD28mm


----------



## Eldar (Aug 1, 2017)

This seems to have become my private little thread 

This is the Petter Dass chapel on Træna, a group of islands far out from the northern Norwegian coast. The far western of the islands, Sanna, can be seen in the background, with its iconic mountain profile.

Hasselblad H6D-100c, HCD28mm


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2017)

Eldar said:


> This seems to have become my private little thread
> 
> This is the Petter Dass chapel on Træna, a group of islands far out from the northern Norwegian coast. The far western of the islands, Sanna, can be seen in the background, with its iconic mountain profile.
> 
> Hasselblad H6D-100c, HCD28mm


Lovely picture.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2017)

Eldar said:


> This seems to have become my private little thread
> 
> This is the Petter Dass chapel on Træna, a group of islands far out from the northern Norwegian coast. The far western of the islands, Sanna, can be seen in the background, with its iconic mountain profile.
> 
> Hasselblad H6D-100c, HCD28mm



Vey nice picture, Eldar. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice series, Eldar. I like the street shot of Palma in particular.


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2017)

Forest boardwalk...


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2017)

Canadian Rockies...


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2017)

Bike race in Whiterock, Vancouver....


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2017)

Sailboats off Cattle Point, Victoria, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, about a month ago...


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2017)

Elderly gentleman feeding the pigeons...


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2017)

Temperate rain forest, south-western British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2017)

8)


----------



## knkedlaya (Aug 5, 2017)

Composite image. Birdies are placed later.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 5, 2017)

Suddenly, lots of posts  Good work guys!

Here is one of Skógafoss on Iceland. A mighty waterfall.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Suddenly, lots of posts  Good work guys!
> 
> Here is one of Skógafoss on Iceland. A mighty waterfall.




Nice picture, Eldar! The inclusion of the person certainly give a sense of the scale of the waterfall.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2017)

I've posted this picture before, but I decided to go back to the RAW file and process it through ON1 Photo RAW 2017 which I acquired a little while ago. I haven't used it much yet but it seems to have potential.


----------



## hbr (Aug 5, 2017)

Great shots dpc, Eldar and knkedlaya!

Brian


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2017)

hbr said:


> Great shots dpc, Eldar and knkedlaya!
> 
> Brian





Thanks, Brian!


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Eldar (Aug 5, 2017)

dpc; A farmer we spent lots of time with, just down the road from where I grew up, had a Mercury truck like the one you posted. I have lots of good memories from various trips inside and outside on that one 

Here is another one from Iceland. This is the view towards Vestmannaeyar, seen through a Zeiss 15mm.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 5, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Suddenly, lots of posts  Good work guys!
> 
> Here is one of Skógafoss on Iceland. A mighty waterfall.



Excellent !


----------



## knkedlaya (Aug 5, 2017)

hbr said:


> Great shots dpc, Eldar and knkedlaya!
> 
> Brian



Thank you!!


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2017)

Ancient farm machinery...


----------



## Eldar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks guys, the waterfall is quite a spectacle and the little man, with his beaten posture sort of makes it 

We had the Tall Ship Race around here, a couple of weeks back. This is the rig of the fantastic Shabab Oman II. This is a three-masted squared rigged clipper, built for speed. She has 29 sails measuring 2,630 square metres, to give her a sailing speed of up to 17 knots.

Hasselblad H6D-100c, HCD28mm, 1/800s, f/8.0, ISO64. 

PS! I have tried to post this with normal LR export settings. However, CR crashes with this file. This is an attempt with a slightly smaller file size, where more of the splendour of the Hassy is lost.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2017)

Great shot, Eldar. i really like this picture. 8)


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Thanks guys, the waterfall is quite a spectacle and the little man, with his beaten posture sort of makes it
> 
> We had the Tall Ship Race around here, a couple of weeks back. This is the rig of the fantastic Shabab Oman II. This is a three-masted squared rigged clipper, built for speed. She has 29 sails measuring 2,630 square metres, to give her a sailing speed of up to 17 knots.
> 
> ...




I have to agree with Click. I really like this picture. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 9, 2017)

Sol and Thunder. Bodie, CA.



Sol and Thunde B&amp;W 0795 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 18, 2017)

Few weeks back in California.



_DSF0577-3 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2017)

Nova Scotia beach...


----------



## candyman (Aug 18, 2017)

I really like black & white

Great photos here. Just lovely to see.

One I did last week. It is of the Erasumusbridge in Rotterdam. Scene of famous Rotterdam marathon.


Taken with the 6D MK II



Erasmusbridge Rotterdam by Thornmill Images, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice shots folks. I have been over that bridge. A beautiful bridge it is.

This is the statue "Drinking man", standing outside Oslo City Hall. This was made in 1958, by a famous artist, Per Palle Storm. A fun coincidence form me is that it was unveiled on the very day I was born. This was shot with a Leica M10 and a 35 f1.4 Summilux @f1.4. I have always been intrigued by the Leica concept, but their digital offerings has not been up to speed, until now. The M10 is a very fun camera, with a very high quality sensor. They have also made sufficient changes to the physics, to make it feel like an old film version. The lenses are just out of this world. So small and so incredibly good.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2017)

Very nice B&W, Eldar.


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice shot! I really like that last one, Eldar. 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2017)

This past Sunday... 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2017)

candyman said:


> I really like black & white
> 
> Great photos here. Just lovely to see.
> 
> ...




I really like this picture, Candyman. 8)


----------



## candyman (Sep 6, 2017)

dpc said:


> I really like this picture, Candyman. 8)




Thank you for your comment dpc, much appreciated.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 11, 2017)

Color conversions


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2017)

Boy with garter snake... 8)


----------



## leWrat (Sep 11, 2017)

Just a simple B&W from me, but I enjoyed taking it.


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2017)

Mount Rundle outside Banff. 

Playing around with ON1 Photo RAW 2017 which I'm in the process of figuring out. Converted to monochrome in Affinity Photo.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 12, 2017)

beautiful skies, dpc. great shot indeed. thank you.




dpc said:


> Mount Rundle outside Banff.
> 
> Playing around with ON1 Photo RAW 2017 which I'm in the process of figuring out. Converted to monochrome in Affinity Photo.


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> beautiful skies, dpc. great shot indeed. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2017)

1. Bison in Elk Island National Park near Edmonton, Alberta
2. Decorative arch at Mission Hill Winery, West Kelowna, British Columbia
3. Collie


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2017)

Detail of fence ornament... 8)


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2017)

Very nice B&W pictures, dpc,


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice B&W pictures, dpc,




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2017)

1. Abandoned grain bins, winter
2. Central Alberta lake, early summer


----------



## rpt (Sep 14, 2017)

Lovely pictures dpc!


----------



## Pookie (Sep 14, 2017)

My son...


----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2017)

Pookie said:


> My son...




Beautiful portrait, Pookie! 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2017)

rpt said:


> Lovely pictures dpc!




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2017)

Harbour at Cowichan Bay, south-east coast of Vancouver Island, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2017)

Somewhere in the Canadian Rockies...


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2017)

dpc said:


> Somewhere in the Canadian Rockies...



I really like this shot. Well done, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhere in the Canadian Rockies...
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Pookie (Sep 14, 2017)

dpc said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > My son...
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2017)

Building entrance, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 14, 2017)

dpc said:


> Building entrance, Victoria, British Columbia...


Nice, I love Victoria... I was born just across the water in the New Dungeness light station when my dad was stationed in the CG there. Great area of the country and Vancouver is probably my absolute favorite city.

So I'll add another. I recently picked up a minty Rollieflex 2.8F to carry a MF camera with me daily. LOVE IT !!!! I'm running BW mostly through it and keeping color in my Leica M6... between the two I have not much need of anything else for personal work. 

I have been developing my own film for 20+ years but not much BW. Recently started a lot of experimenting with Rodinal in stand development. Finally got a nice routine for TMY-2 and Delta Pro, nice grain and so much accutance... This was an early test and had a little bromide drag but overall liked the results.

My youngest son...


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2017)

Another nice picture, Pookie! Yes, Victoria is a great place. I don't live there but I do spent a fair bit of time in the city. 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2017)

Condoland, Victoria BC...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 15, 2017)

dpc said:


> Condoland, Victoria BC...



Yikes... looks like the big city now. haven't been there in years. Nice frame. I'm diggin the BW conversions.

This ones from Santa Cruz and using digital...


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2017)

Urban scenes, Victoria BC...


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2017)

Young adult with cameras...


----------



## rgb (Sep 15, 2017)

the summer is gone


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 15, 2017)

dpc said:


> Young adult with cameras...



Ooooh a Pentax 6x7. That picture's got me quite excited !


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Young adult with cameras...
> ...



Yes. She owns a fair number of old cameras and she uses them, too. 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

Spring breakup, Cameron Lake, Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta...


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

Greenhouse...


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

Waterton Lakes National Park, south-western Alberta: Prince of Wales hotel; black bear sow and cubs...


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

Saskatchewan Crossing...


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

Underside of staircase leading to railway bridge deck...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2017)

dpc said:


> Waterton Lakes National Park, south-western Alberta: Prince of Wales hotel; black bear sow and cubs...



Hi dpc,

I really like this series. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2017)

Beautiful portrait. Well done. Pookie. 8)


----------



## Pookie (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Pookie (Sep 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful portrait. Well done. Pookie. 8)



Thanks Click


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Waterton Lakes National Park, south-western Alberta: Prince of Wales hotel; black bear sow and cubs...
> ...



Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

Yes, Pookie, nice portraits.


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

Cousins... 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

"Bird on a Wire"... 8)


----------



## Eldar (Sep 16, 2017)

dpc said:


> Saskatchewan Crossing...


Magnificent view dpc!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 16, 2017)

Good to see B&W photography alive and kicking!

This is from a project I just finished, shooting all phases involved with a triathletes tormented journey through swimming, cycling and running. This is Andy, a South-African who turned Norwegian.

Hasselblad H6D-100c, HC50mm f3.5


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Good to see B&W photography alive and kicking!
> 
> This is from a project I just finished, shooting all phases involved with a triathletes tormented journey through swimming, cycling and running. This is Andy, a South-African who turned Norwegian.
> 
> Hasselblad H6D-100c, HC50mm f3.5



Very nice portrait!


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2017)

Eldar said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Saskatchewan Crossing...
> ...



Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 18, 2017)

beautiful Russian model. nice shot, Pookie!



Pookie said:


>


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Sep 18, 2017)

A couple from South Bend last weekend.



IMG_4249 by Jeff, on Flickr



IMG_4295 by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Sep 18, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> beautiful Russian model. nice shot, Pookie!



Thanks GSM... not only gorgeous but also really great to shoot with. We've worked together for almost 3 years now.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 18, 2017)

dawgfanjeff said:


> A couple from South Bend last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crispy images, I'm not much for architecture but liking these.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 18, 2017)

A little street work... I have been stranger shooting for ages. Over 3000 after about 10 years doing it. Never got the hang of candid work and always felt it kinda sneaky so I ask people for their portraits instead. I'm trying to do more sneaky stuff these days. I have about 30 rolls of BW to develop soon and I'm eager to see what comes of it.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 18, 2017)

Nice one Pookie!

More from the triathlete. 3.8 km swimming is done and it is time to get out of the water and prepare for 180 km cycling.

1DX-II, 24-70 f2.8L II


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2017)

Pookie said:


> A little street work... I have been stranger shooting for ages. Over 3000 after about 10 years doing it. Never got the hang of candid work and always felt it kinda sneaky so I ask people for their portraits instead. I'm trying to do more sneaky stuff these days. I have about 30 rolls of BW to develop soon and I'm eager to see what comes of it.



Very nice portrait, Pookie.


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2017)

Pookie said:


> A little street work... I have been stranger shooting for ages. Over 3000 after about 10 years doing it. Never got the hang of candid work and always felt it kinda sneaky so I ask people for their portraits instead. I'm trying to do more sneaky stuff these days. I have about 30 rolls of BW to develop soon and I'm eager to see what comes of it.



Really nice character shot, Pookie!


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Pookie (Sep 18, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Nice one Pookie!
> 
> More from the triathlete. 3.8 km swimming is done and it is time to get out of the water and prepare for 180 km cycling.
> 
> 1DX-II, 24-70 f2.8L II



Thanks Eldar, Click and DPC...

Great action shot... perfect for BW.

I read your Flickr profile Eldar. Struck a chord with me a bit with the darkroom comment. Many years ago I had my own darkroom and did tons of film but when digital came around I was quick to just ship (unlike your situation) as it was "NEW"... a little different than you. Now after many years in digital I have been moving to analog again. I run a studio and I'm not a anti-digital as I need to rely on it for client work but for everything else I'm moving back to analog. I love the process more than ever now in my life. I'm going to follow you on Flickr to see your updates !

Cheers, David...

Ans another BW using a X100S...


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2017)

Kayaks awaiting customers...


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2017)

Coffee time...


----------



## Eldar (Sep 18, 2017)

Pookie said:


> I read your Flickr profile Eldar. Struck a chord with me a bit with the darkroom comment. Many years ago I had my own darkroom and did tons of film but when digital came around I was quick to just ship (unlike your situation) as it was "NEW"... a little different than you. Now after many years in digital I have been moving to analog again. I run a studio and I'm not a anti-digital as I need to rely on it for client work but for everything else I'm moving back to analog. I love the process more than ever now in my life. I'm going to follow you on Flickr to see your updates !
> 
> Cheers, David...


Thanks David,

I enjoyed the darkroom a lot. However, I am now totally converted to digital. I have thought of picking up analogue and film again, but I don´t have enough time. If I started with film again it would be to also produce proper prints and that takes a lot of time. But you never know, retirement is approaching and suddenly I will have all the time in the world.

Instead I have bought a Leica M10, with an APO Summicron 50/2 and a Summilux 35/1.4. I travel a lot and wanted the size/quality combination. The sensor in the M10 is quite impressive, compared to its predecessors. However, I have not used a rangefinder for about 30 years, so I suppose it will be a frustrating few first months, but hopefully I will get the technique back eventually ...

Here is the triathlete finally on the bike.

1DX-II, 70-200 f2.8L IS II


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Pookie (Sep 18, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > I read your Flickr profile Eldar. Struck a chord with me a bit with the darkroom comment. Many years ago I had my own darkroom and did tons of film but when digital came around I was quick to just ship (unlike your situation) as it was "NEW"... a little different than you. Now after many years in digital I have been moving to analog again. I run a studio and I'm not a anti-digital as I need to rely on it for client work but for everything else I'm moving back to analog. I love the process more than ever now in my life. I'm going to follow you on Flickr to see your updates !
> ...



Nice work ! I just bought the M10 also. I have quite a few Leicas from analog to digital but I still favor the first one I bought in 86 (M6 .72 non-ttl). Though the M10 is quite nice. I'm a few years from retirement but the studio now runs without my daily input. So I am free to shoot as much film as I like (and chase my kids around). A new darkroom and proper paper printing will be up next.

David...

A little from the stranger shoots


----------



## Eldar (Sep 19, 2017)

Last stage of the triathlon, a loooong run up the mountain.

5D MkIV, 24-70 f2.8L II @30mm


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2017)

Eldar, I really like your Triathlon series. Well done, Sir!


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2017)

Wrought iron fence...


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2017)

Scenes from the Canadian Rockies... 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 19, 2017)

Bodie ghost town- a wild stormy day
EOS M5



Bodie Thunderstorm B&amp;W 0805 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Bodie ghost town- a wild stormy day
> EOS M5



Very nice shot. I really like the dark sky in the background.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 19, 2017)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Bodie ghost town- a wild stormy day
> ...



Thanks


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 19, 2017)

Bodie Methodist Church



Bodie Eye of the Storm B&amp;W 6451a Web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2017)

Winery door...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 22, 2017)

Personal project with my Mamiya RZ67 Pro II...


----------



## james75 (Sep 22, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Bodie Methodist Church
> 
> 
> 
> Bodie Eye of the Storm B&amp;W 6451a Web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Awesome shot! I really like this one.


----------



## james75 (Sep 22, 2017)

dpc said:


> Winery door...



I like this one. Good job.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Bodie Methodist Church




Beautiful B&W, Keith.


----------



## dpc (Sep 23, 2017)

james75 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Winery door...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Sep 23, 2017)

Chinatown, Victoria, BC...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 23, 2017)

james75 said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Bodie Methodist Church
> ...



Thank you


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 23, 2017)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Bodie Methodist Church
> ...



Thanks


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 23, 2017)

Color to monochrome conversion


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2017)

Flamenco guitar...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 24, 2017)

danski0224 said:


> Color to monochrome conversion



Nice...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 24, 2017)

Saturday afternoon bike rides with my boys...

Mamiya RZ67 Pro II w/ Kodak Tmax 400 in DD-X 1+4 (8:[email protected])


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 24, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Nice...



Thanks, Pookie


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2017)

Fishing buddies...


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2017)

Path...


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

8)


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice pictures dpc! Are you trying to prepare us for months to come  (snow picture)

I'll add a high and wide;
small patch of birches at daybreak,
low tide south of Vlieland (boats deliberately grounded and people walking the barely dry banks) in the early afternoon

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice pictures dpc! Are you trying to prepare us for months to come  (snow picture)
> 
> I'll add a high and wide;
> small patch of birches at daybreak,
> ...




Thanks. Yes, I can feel winter sneaking up on us. I like the boats and the birch copse.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

1. Mountain waterfall
2. Birch copse
3. Stone wall


Last two taken yesterday morning. The first one taken a couple of years ago, 8)


----------



## Pookie (Sep 26, 2017)

A friend that wanted some blog shots...


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> 1. Mountain waterfall
> 2. Birch copse
> 3. Stone wall
> 
> ...



Nice ones dpc! I like the dramatic sky in the waterfall picture and the sense of open space in the birch copse.
What do you use in post? Especially in the 'wall' picture the greens appear to be relatively bright...


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 27, 2017)

Pookie said:


> A friend that wanted some blog shots...
> 
> ...



Nice portrait Pookie, I like the lighting which (to me) reduces the "posed" aspect of the picture


----------



## rubensu03 (Sep 27, 2017)

Torre de Belem, Lisbon.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 27, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > A friend that wanted some blog shots...
> ...



Thanks.

Here is one of my oldest son taken with a Rollieflex 2.8f...


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Mountain waterfall
> ...




Thanks! I post-processed the file in ON1 Photo RAW 2017 and Lightroom 5.7 and converted to monochrome in Affinity monochrome.


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Very nice, Pookie! Beautiful lighting.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 30, 2017)

dpc said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Nat_WA said:
> ...



Thanks DPC...

Here is one from a stranger shoot today... counted up my total after about 14 years of doing this. I ask rather than sneak candids. Thought I had about 3k but turn out closer to 5k. Joshua is my typical find, couldn't pass him up without turning around and approaching him. I use to get turned down about 40% of the time but now I'm easily getting 90%or better agreeing now.

Rollieflex 2.8f
Kodak Tmax 400
DD-X 1+4 (8:[email protected])


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Nice portrait! Very punchy.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2017)

Very nice portrait, Pookie.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice portrait, Pookie.



Thanks Click and DPC...

I was trying to get my V. Maier vibe going this day with stranger shooting... all on a Rolleiflex 2.8f

Mark, Rocket Fizz - store owner 




Daisy and Brandon...


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2017)

Taken 37 years ago, probably with an AE-1...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 1, 2017)

dpc said:


> Taken 37 years ago, probably with an AE-1...



Memories... probably the most important aspect of photography to me. Moments captured in time.

Here is a stranger shot from last evening. Michael, waiting for a ride and asked about my camera, so it was a perfect intro to ask for his street portrait. He was pretty uncomfortable but agreed.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Taken 37 years ago, probably with an AE-1...
> ...



Good portrait. There's a rather detached, far away look in the fellow's eyes. I agree about memories.


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 2, 2017)

Full spectrum false color monochrome conversions


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2017)

danski0224 said:


> Full spectrum false color monochrome conversions



Very nice series, danski0224. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2017)

Decades past: not sure of the camera, likely an AE-1 for the first two. My dad took the last one with a Nikon.


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 2, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, danski0224. 8)



Thanks Click


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2017)

Many moons ago, maybe 35 years or so... AE-1...


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2017)

dpc said:


>



Very nice pictures, dpc.  I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 4, 2017)

dpc said:


> Many moons ago, maybe 35 years or so... AE-1...



Now that's some stylish children s wear... my sons would never put up with this fancy stuff though 

Wandering with the Rollei and a Leica M6
Roast pig in the park Saturday afternoon... a Polynesian family's picnic, they wouldn't pose with mr piggy but let me take his pic.




A quick bite to eat at 2 Parrots Taqueria here in Palo Alto, Ca.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Many moons ago, maybe 35 years or so... AE-1...
> ...




Yes, I always liked that outfit. A close examination of the picture reveals some teary eyes. Too long ago to know what that was about. I'm sure it wasn't the clothes, though.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2017)

Pacific coast kite boarding...


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2017)

1. Winter sun rising...
2. Sun dogs...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice little portrait maker that Zeiss.... 

Zeiss Ikon Box-Tengor 56/2
Ilford Delta 400 Pro (120)
Ilfotec DD-X 1+4 (5:[email protected])


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Nice little portrait maker that Zeiss....
> 
> Zeiss Ikon Box-Tengor 56/2
> Ilford Delta 400 Pro (120)
> Ilfotec DD-X 1+4 (5:[email protected])




Nice portrait, Pookie! I had a Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Beta many decades ago. I wish I still had it, but I gave it to a granddaughter who collects old cameras.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2017)

Very nice portrait. Well done, Pookie.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2017)

A couple of old skiing photos circa 1978 or thereabouts. Taken by my dad with an Nikon but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2017)

Down by the local railway tracks...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 5, 2017)

dpc said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice little portrait maker that Zeiss....
> ...



The Contaflex Beta is a great camera, I had one too years ago. Hopefully she is using them and they're just not shelf queens. This Tengor is a whole nother beast though... makes the Contaflex look like a digital wonder compared to the box.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 5, 2017)

dpc said:


> Down by the local railway tracks...



Color in the BW !!!! Sacrilege  Love the framing... 

Had a little ramen for dinner the other night... Tokyo style


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...




She does use her cameras. She's young but actually quite a good photographer. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Down by the local railway tracks...
> ...



Thanks! I know colour within a B&W photo isn't everyone's cup of tea but sometimes I like doing that.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2017)

Looking down on a birdbath filled with fallen autumn leaves...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 11, 2017)

dpc said:


> Looking down on a birdbath filled with fallen autumn leaves...



Great isolation...


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Looking down on a birdbath filled with fallen autumn leaves...
> ...




Thanks, Pookie! 8)


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2017)

dpc said:


> Looking down on a birdbath filled with fallen autumn leaves...



Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Looking down on a birdbath filled with fallen autumn leaves...
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 11, 2017)

My youngest son...

Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
Mamiya-Sekor 65mm f/4 L-A
Ilford Delta 400 pro
Ilfotec DD-X 1+4 (8:[email protected])


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2017)

Congregation of ladybugs on my front porch...


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2017)

Autumn clean up...


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2017)

Pookie said:


> My youngest son...
> 
> Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
> Mamiya-Sekor 65mm f/4 L-A
> ...




Very nice portrait, Pookie.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice series, dpc. I especially like the congregation of ladybugs.


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc. I especially like the congregation of ladybugs.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > My youngest son...
> ...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2017)

I often shoot with models that want portraits for various sites. It breaks up the daily grind of client work (corporate, family and weddings). With paid work you are on the clock and must meet the requirements of the assignment or no pay. An even stricter rule I follow personally is never posting client work... EVER !!! It's even written in my contracts. Never understood how "professionals" take paid work and then post client images on forums like this, IG or Flickr. Anyways...

Models on the other hand, don't usually have an agenda and just want great artistic images. They will work with you to get good results. They want the world to see them and I take full advantage of this. This shoot was a prime example of that. Kindra is IG "famous" and in trade for my services I get to use the images for whatever I like so long as it's not commercial. 

So this is one of my "directions" I give models that are fairly new to the game, and even seasoned ones. I say "Give me a pissed look... like you're pissed as your S.O." It make my assistants laugh as they know I will eventually ask for this. There are a quite a few other "tricks" I use but this is one of my faves. 

This was shot in color and on medium format, I hate converting images to BW but this one kept calling for it. So here it is... The "pissed off" request with Kindra


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2017)

Pookie said:


> I often shoot with models that want portraits for various sites. It breaks up the daily grind of client work (corporate, family and weddings). With paid work you are on the clock and must meet the requirements of the assignment or no pay. An even stricter rule I follow personally is never posting client work... EVER !!! It's even written in my contracts. Never understood how "professionals" take paid work and then post client images on forums like this, IG or Flickr. Anyways...
> 
> Models on the other hand, don't usually have an agenda and just want great artistic images. They will work with you to get good results. They want the world to see them and I take full advantage of this. This shoot was a prime example of that. Kindra is IG "famous" and in trade for my services I get to use the images for whatever I like so long as it's not commercial.
> 
> ...




Nice portrait. She definitely looks annoyed.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2017)

Just to prove she was actually having a good time


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2017)

8)


----------



## Eldar (Oct 14, 2017)

This is Hugo. A first class professional, selling air traffic management solutions, and a first class athlete with a sickening number of mountain bike competitions on his CV.

Hasselblad H6D-100c, 80mm f2.8
1/15s, f/4.8, ISO200


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2017)

Very nice B&W portrait.

Well done, Eldar.


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Just to prove she was actually having a good time




Very nice, Pookie! I love the look of a good film photo. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2017)

Pookie said:


> My youngest son...
> 
> Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
> Mamiya-Sekor 65mm f/4 L-A
> ...




Very, very nice! He has a pensive, faraway look. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2017)

Eldar said:


> This is Hugo. A first class professional, selling air traffic management solutions, and a first class athlete with a sickening number of mountain bike competitions on his CV.
> 
> Hasselblad H6D-100c, 80mm f2.8
> 1/15s, f/4.8, ISO200





Nicely done, Eldar! I really like this portrait.


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

Autumn birch copse...


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2017)

1. British Columbia cedar forest
2. Rural Saskatchewan


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice B&W pictures, dpc. I especially like the last one.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice B&W pictures, dpc. I especially like the last one.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice shot, Pookie! Reminds me of the old Capital Theatre in the city of my birth back in the fifties and sixties. The shot has that real retro film look. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2017)

Ski season is fast approaching. Too bad I don't ski. 8)


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2017)

I really like your picture, Pookie. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2017)

Garden ornament ready for winter storage...


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2017)

dpc said:


> Garden ornament ready for winter storage...




Nice one, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Garden ornament ready for winter storage...
> ...




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2017)

Click said:


> I really like your picture, Pookie. Well done.



Thanks Click... this is a great theater in Palo Alto Ca.

I titled this "Young love, dinner and despair..."


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2017)

Ski chalet during snow squall... 8)


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2017)

Pookie said:


> I titled this "Young love, dinner and despair..."



I really like the vintage diner look.

Well done, Pookie.


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2017)

Old beater...


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2017)

Snow... Just to remind myself of what's on the way.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2017)

Ski chalet 2...


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2017)

Mountain lake...


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2017)

Windrow of wheat (detail(...


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2017)

Stand of lodgepole pines...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> Snow... Just to remind myself of what's on the way.



Why so sad? I love the season/snow and I taught my oldest son Sailor to board last year here in Tahoe. I'm really looking forward to boarding with him and my youngest soon!!! We used to hit up Whistler often until we had our boys, now we are finally on the brink of a big return 

Boarding at 4.5 this year ...




and here he is at 2.5 ( with the absolutely horrible and unusable 50L : )...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > I titled this "Young love, dinner and despair..."
> ...



Thanks Click, this restaurant is right around the corner from the theater in the previous image.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Snow... Just to remind myself of what's on the way.
> ...




Nice shots, Pookie! I’m not overly sad about the snow over the horizon, but I confess to liking spring, summer and fall more than winter. Shovelling snow at -20 or -30 isn’t much fun. Still, winter does offer some great photo ops and I enjoy taking the kids and grandkids skiing and boarding at Lake Louise every March even though I only partake of winter sports vicariously.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2017)

dpc said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Ahh, I see... Yea, we have a cabin in Tahoe and the first job when arriving is the shoveling... once you've done that a few times you can def understand why so many have heart attacks doing it. Still though, I love the season and I just went last night to pick up two boards for my boys. A bit early but getting ready for the fun


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2017)

1. Building on the campus of Royal Roads University, Victoria BC
2. Italianate garden at Royal Roads University


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2017)

Blue Bridge, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice B&W, dpc. I especially like the Italianate garden at Royal Roads University.


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice B&W, dpc. I especially like the Italianate garden at Royal Roads University.




Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2017)

Around the bend...


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes very nice, nice composition!


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks Click and Arthur. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2017)

Pronghorn...


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2017)

dpc said:


> Pronghorn...



Very nice, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Pronghorn...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2017)

Flower


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2017)

Winter lake...


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks, Click!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 28, 2017)

dpc said:


>



This one is awesome !!!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2017)

Pookie said:


>




I really like this picture, Pookie! The light is fantastic. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2017)

St. Angela's Academy, Victoria BC, with an early morning mist going on.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2017)

1942 Ford pickup


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2017)

Pookie said:


>



Beautiful picture, Pookie. I really like this shot.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2017)

Niagara Falls, Goldstream Provincial Park, Victoria BC. Yes, there is more than one Niagara Falls.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2017)

Fisgard Lighthouse, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## zim (Oct 29, 2017)

Pookie said:


>



Magic!

Beautifully processed


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click. I appreciate it. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2017)

Forest boardwalk, British Columbia... 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks, Pookie! 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2017)

Fallen cedar logs...


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2017)

1. Lakeshore
2. On the vine


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 30, 2017)

dpc said:


> Forest boardwalk, British Columbia... 8)



Stairway to ... 
I like the way you made the light draw you up on the boardwalk, up through the trees (a bit of vignetting applied to the sides?)

Wiebe.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 30, 2017)

dpc said:


> Forest boardwalk, British Columbia... 8)



lovely shot, dpc.
Is that in Campbell River area?


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Forest boardwalk, British Columbia... 8)
> ...




Thanks! Yes, I added a bit of vignetting.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Forest boardwalk, British Columbia... 8)
> ...




Thanks! It's the Giant Cedars Boardwalk near Revelstoke.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2017)

Weeping willow...


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2017)

Entrance to Giant Cedars Boardwalk near Revelstoke BC.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 30, 2017)

Maui...

You want to see my eyes ?!?! Yea I said, could you take off your glasses? Here ya go...scary enough for you? He was actually a pretty nice guy.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 30, 2017)

zim said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks Click and Zim...


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2017)

Street market, Fort Langley BC


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2017)

Pacific beach...


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2017)

Very nice B&W pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice B&W pictures, dpc.




Merci, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2017)

Detritus of various sorts around our local rail line and inland grain terminal.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2017)

British Columbia kitsch but I like it. 8)


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2017)

dpc said:


> British Columbia kitsch but I like it. 8)



Nice. I like it also.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2017)

Mom and kids...


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2017)

So cute


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2017)

Took a drive around the country hereabouts this morning. We got our first snow that'll stay a couple of days ago.  8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 3, 2017)

Air raid!



WWII air raid WEB © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Air raid!



I really like this shot. Well done, Keith.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2017)

Vignettes from Mission Hill Winery, Okanagan Valley, British Columbia


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 4, 2017)

Pookie said:


>



Great capture- sets the mood instantly. Good work!


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2017)

1. Railway bridge over the South Saskatchewan River
2. Tractor, tree line, canola field


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2017)

8)


----------



## Eldar (Nov 5, 2017)

It seems like this has become the thread for the selected few 

This is Gerry Benz, Special Advisor, giving me the "Really ???"-look.

Hasselblad H6D-100c, 80mm f2.8, with 2 Profoto B1 strobes


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2017)

Very nice portrait, Eldar.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the Canada Goose.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2017)

Great looking portrait, Eldar.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 5, 2017)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Air raid!
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 5, 2017)

A beautiful wet & wild day at Bodie. 



Bodie storm and tilted crappers 0814 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2017)

Female elk in the wild...


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi,

in my fotoclub we do have two contests per year. The theme for the current contest is shadows. This is a good reason to develop the taken pictures as black and white.
First one: view from the CN tower in Toronto on its own shadow over Toronto downtown:






Second one: self portrait of me and my bike (camera was mounted on the bike) at a speed of approx. 12mph / 20km/h:





regards
Frank


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2017)

Very nice shots, Photorex.


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2017)

dpc said:


> Female elk in the wild...



Nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Female elk in the wild...
> ...




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Photorex.



Thank you Click.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2017)

Mountain scenes, Canadian Rockies


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2017)

dpc said:


> Mountain scenes, Canadian Rockies



Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mountain scenes, Canadian Rockies
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 7, 2017)

Weathered wood & tin
Bodie State Historical Park



Bodie weathered wood &amp; tin B&amp;W 2016 0518a © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 7, 2017)

Wagon wheel brakes at Bodie



Bodie wagon wheel brake Web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Wagon wheel brakes at Bodie




Very nice shot, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 9, 2017)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Wagon wheel brakes at Bodie
> ...



Thank you


----------



## digigal (Nov 10, 2017)

Just returned from photographing polar bears and wolves in Manitoba (Hudson Bay)--soooooo cold! Wish I'd had as good a coat as this guy!
Catherine

Used 7DMK2 + Canon 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2017)

Great shot, Catherine. I love Polar bears.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Great shot, Catherine. I love Polar bears.



+1 on the picture, Catherine -

... but loving polar bears Click? Did you ever hug one 

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot, Catherine. I love Polar bears.
> ...



No ;D

But I have seen several polar bears when I worked in the Arctic. The polar bear is very intelligent. It's a fascinating animal.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes, Catherine, it's a very nice picture. Polar bears have a cuddly persona about them, more so than other bears. Looks can be deceiving. Masks are meant to hide. It's a shame that their habitat is now changing in ways that puts them at risk.


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2017)

Old farm truck in field...


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2017)

Looking down the Athabasca River, west-central Alberta...


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2017)

Canoing on Lake Louise AB


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2017)

Beautiful scenery. Great shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful scenery. Great shot, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2017)

1. Gary oak in winter
2. Stone foot bridge


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.




Thanks!


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 20, 2017)

Last days at the local beach.


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice series, Jeff. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice set, Islander. The first one is my favourite - a real sense of both depth and action


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2017)

Winter at the local museum. Heritage train station and old British American Oil Company truck. The slight haziness is intentional (Orton effect).


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2017)

dpc said:


> Winter at the local museum. Heritage train station and old British American Oil Company truck. The slight haziness is intentional (Orton effect).



I really like the B&W version of the first shot. Well done, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Winter at the local museum. Heritage train station and old British American Oil Company truck. The slight haziness is intentional (Orton effect).
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## melm0 (Dec 1, 2017)

Merry go round


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2017)

From a visit to a craft show two days ago...


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2017)

Ice formed on walking path puddle...


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2017)

dpc said:


> Ice formed on walking path puddle...




Thanks!


----------



## PCM-madison (Dec 4, 2017)

Snowy Owl, Wisconsin


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> Snowy Owl, Wisconsin




Very nice picture! Well done, PCM-madison!


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2017)

Canadian Speckle Park calf: The Canadian Speckle Park is a Saskatchewan breed.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> Snowy Owl, Wisconsin



Beautiful picture. I love this bird.

Nicely done, PCM-madison.


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2017)

Birch grove...


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2017)

Log bench beside walking trail...


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2017)

Another very nice picture. I really like your B&W, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Another very nice picture. I really like your B&W, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## Eldar (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice images dpc

This is Oihana.

Hasselblad H6D-100c, 80mm f2.8


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice portrait, Eldar.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Nice images dpc
> 
> This is Oihana.
> 
> Hasselblad H6D-100c, 80mm f2.8




Thanks, Eldar! Lovely portrait. Love the contrast.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2017)

Viterra inland grain terminal yesterday morning...


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2017)

This morning down near the tracks...


----------



## slclick (Dec 13, 2017)

Roller hockey is so much fun to shoot


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2017)

slclick said:


> Roller hockey is so much fun to shoot



LOL Nice shorts. ;D


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2017)

Cargo ships plying the Salish Sea. The second one carries vehicles.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2017)

Very nice pictures. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2017)

Totem pole near Sooke, Vancouver Island BC...


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 16, 2017)

Tree branches covered with ice crystals.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2017)

Cedar waxwing in my crabapple tree...


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2017)

dpc said:


> Cedar waxwing in my crabapple tree...



I really like this picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Cedar waxwing in my crabapple tree...
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2017)

English sparrow in my yard this summer...


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2017)

Mount Rundle, Banff NP, AB...


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice bird shot and beautiful scenery.

Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice bird shot and beautiful scenery.
> 
> Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2017)

I reprocessed these to improve the B&W rendering: Two views of the small harbour at Cowichan Bay, Vancouver Island BC.


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2017)

Lovely reflection. 8) Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely reflection. 8) Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2017)

Breakwater and lighthouse at Ogden Point, Victoria BC...


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2017)

dpc said:


> Breakwater and lighthouse at Ogden Point, Victoria BC...



Nice B&W.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2017)

Being a bit of a troublemaker, I shall post a colour picture in the B+W space


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2017)

lol ;D

Nice one, Don.


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2018)

Satyr in profile...


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2018)

Hauling grain...


----------



## knkedlaya (Jan 10, 2018)

Person watching vast seascape always provides nice opportunity for moody images...


----------



## dpc (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks, Click. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2018)

From a sister-in-law's backyard...


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 14, 2018)

Frozen


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2018)

Vine arbour outside craft shop in Fort Langley, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2018)

Entrance to one of the five Othello tunnels cut into the mountains along the Coquihalla River east of Hope, British Columbia. The tunnels originally served a Canadian Pacific railway line from the Kootenay Mountains to the Pacific coast. They're now part of a walking trail. It's a very scenic area.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Horses in a New Brunswick pasture.


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2018)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

I posted this before but have gone back to the CR2 to see if I can get better results.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Storefront in Fort Langley, British Columbia...


----------



## Eldar (Jan 16, 2018)

Good to see the thread is still alive. Several good ones dpc!

I was skiing in the mountains last weekend. Lots of snowfall and flat light. Then it is good to have the guide posts to show the way.

Leica M10 APO 50mm Summicron


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Good to see the thread is still alive. Several good ones dpc!
> 
> I was skiing in the mountains last weekend. Lots of snowfall and flat light. Then it is good to have the guide posts to show the way.
> 
> Leica M10 APO 50mm Summicron




Thanks Eldar! I like the stark simplicity of your last picture.


----------



## dpc (Jan 17, 2018)

Ski chalet at Lake Louise, Banff National Park, in September...


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Reflections Across the Street*

Two image pano, handheld.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2018)

Eldar, dpc and danski0224,

Nice pictures, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks Click.


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Eldar, dpc and danski0224,
> 
> Nice pictures, guys. Keep posting.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

Cedar driftwood...


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

Melting icicle...


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 23, 2018)

Fishing Shacks


----------



## Talys (Jan 26, 2018)

My pussycat, Spirit!


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2018)

Talys said:


> My pussycat, Spirit!



Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 30, 2018)

An early morning Dalmatian Pelican, with an intimidating look ...

From Lake Kerkini in Northern Greece.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 30, 2018)

Pine trees growing on the sand dunes of Holkam Beach, Norfolk England. It was a very still day with quite a cathedral-like light within the forest. 

Canon 5DS + (faithful) 40mm Pancake, ISO 1600, 1/80, f/3.2. I was aiming to use the FC of the 40 pancake to give me the DOF where I wanted it, and it worked.


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2018)

Eldar said:


> An early morning Dalmatian Pelican, with an intimidating look ...
> 
> From Lake Kerkini in Northern Greece.



Very nice B&W portrait. 8)


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice picture, Sporgon.


----------



## Talys (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow, amazing photo of the Pelican. I love it, and thank you for sharing


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 6, 2018)

Eldar said:


> An early morning Dalmatian Pelican, with an intimidating look ...
> 
> From Lake Kerkini in Northern Greece.



Amazing shot


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Sporgon.



Many thanks click !


----------



## jwilbern (Mar 23, 2018)

The Wemp Barn in Winter by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice picture, John.


----------



## slclick (Mar 24, 2018)

The Walking Dead (Just Dance)


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 24, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Pine trees growing on the sand dunes of Holkam Beach, Norfolk England. It was a very still day with quite a cathedral-like light within the forest.
> 
> Canon 5DS + (faithful) 40mm Pancake, ISO 1600, 1/80, f/3.2. I was aiming to use the FC of the 40 pancake to give me the DOF where I wanted it, and it worked.


Amazing Shot!


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 24, 2018)

great shots


----------



## jprusa (Mar 24, 2018)

Eldar said:


> An early morning Dalmatian Pelican, with an intimidating look ...
> 
> From Lake Kerkini in Northern Greece.


Very nice in B&W Elder !


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 24, 2018)

The Pelican done in B+W is awesome. Well done


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 31, 2018)

6D // Canon 70-200 F2.8 L II


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 5, 2018)

SecureGSM said:


> 6D // Canon 70-200 F2.8 L II



Excellent Capture! ;D


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

Breakwater at Ogden Point, Victoria BC, this past February during a windy spell...


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

Mountain valley with surrounding peaks...


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, dpc. I especially like the second and 3rd.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, dpc. I especially like the second and 3rd.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 6, 2018)

dpc said:


> Mountain valley with surrounding peaks...


Another stunning image dpc!


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 7, 2018)

I really like the Breakwater shot dpc, great composition, something to look at everywhere without being distracting.


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks, razashaikh and dhr90! 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2018)

Pacific breakwater...


----------



## slclick (Apr 8, 2018)

M5 EFM 22


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2018)

February beach scenes, Victoria BC...


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

Young woman overlooking the banks of the Sooke River on Vancouver Island.


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2018)

Out on Elk Lake, Victoria, BC...


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2018)

#2...


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Durf (Apr 22, 2018)

Lake Nottely in Blairsville, Georgia


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2018)

Lovely reflexion, Durf.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely reflexion, Durf.



+1 !
W.


----------



## Durf (May 7, 2018)

For some reason I sometimes feel like this truck looks!


----------



## Click (May 7, 2018)

Very nice B&W, Durf.


----------



## DSP121 (May 8, 2018)

Durf said:


> Lake Nottely in Blairsville, Georgia



Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2018)

Durf said:


> Lake Nottely in Blairsville, Georgia




Beautiful shot!


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2018)

Surfing off Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (May 18, 2018)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2018)

Surfing off Vancouver Island II


----------



## eml58 (May 21, 2018)

H6D 100c & HCD 50 II


----------



## Click (May 21, 2018)

I really like this portrait. Well done, eml58.


----------



## eml58 (May 21, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like this portrait. Well done, eml58.



Thanks Click, my Youngest


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 22, 2018)

Thunderstorms at Bodie
EOS M5



Bodie storm and tilted crappers 0814 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Vern (May 26, 2018)

Fredericksburg TX, 5DMKIV, ISO 400, f5.6, 1/200, 16-35 III


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2018)

8)


----------



## Click (May 30, 2018)

Father and son?

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2018)

Click said:


> Father and son?
> 
> Nice picture, dpc.



Thanks! They're definitely both from the same 'bloodline'.


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2018)

Hotel lobby...


----------



## eml58 (Jun 3, 2018)

1Dx & Otus 55
Lee Big Stopper & 8 minutes

Naoshima Island Japan

Yellow Pumpkin (Now Blackish)


----------



## eml58 (Jun 6, 2018)

Sumatra Indonesia
1Dx 200-400


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2018)

Great shot, Edward.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks Click, been raining here for a few days, processing B&W seems appropriate.

Lord Howe Island

Sony RX1R II


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2018)

Beautiful picture. Those low clouds give a very nice effect.

Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice pictures, eml58!


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Vignette of old steam engine. I wanted a full picture but the locomotive was fenced off in such a way that I didn't feel I could get a decent photo of the whole thing.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice!




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

An angel, a chair and a chicken...


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Along the water, Oak Bay, Vancouver Island, with the Oak Bay Beach Hotel in the distance.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 9, 2018)

All enjoyable dpc, but the train in particular I like.

It's what B&W renders so well, minimalism


----------



## digigal (Jun 9, 2018)

Taken with my M5 and the 18-55 lens in Kolmanskopf, Namibia. I loved using this camera there.
Catherine


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2018)

digigal said:


> Taken with my M5 and the 18-55 lens in Kolmanskopf, Namibia. I loved using this camera there.
> Catherine



Cool shot. 8) Well done, Catherine.


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

eml58 said:


> All enjoyable dpc, but the train in particular I like.
> 
> It's what B&W renders so well, minimalism




Thanks!


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 9, 2018)

digigal said:


> Taken with my M5 and the 18-55 lens in Kolmanskopf, Namibia. I loved using this camera there.
> Catherine


Very Nice!


----------



## eml58 (Jun 10, 2018)

digigal said:


> Taken with my M5 and the 18-55 lens in Kolmanskopf, Namibia. I loved using this camera there.
> Catherine



Wonderful spot, all up the skeleton cost to the Northern border, so much to appreciate in this country.

Lovely image.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 10, 2018)

Rock Hopper, Antarctica


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Rock Hopper, Antarctica




Interesting post processing, em158. I like it.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks dpc, results of boredom, been raining a lot here lately

Setting up Photoshop Actions to give a painterly result to an image.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 10, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Rock Hopper, Antarctica



Very cool image, eml58. I like what you've done with it.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 10, 2018)

Here's four images from my stint in Italy. I love that country so much. I cannot wait to go back.


----------



## sanj (Jun 10, 2018)

Talking about God.

Ladakh. India.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Rock Hopper, Antarctica
> ...



+1


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> Here's four images from my stint in Italy. I love that country so much. I cannot wait to go back.



Very nice series, R1-7D.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2018)

sanj said:


> Talking about God.
> 
> Ladakh. India.



I like your picture, sanj.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 10, 2018)

Click said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Here's four images from my stint in Italy. I love that country so much. I cannot wait to go back.
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## eml58 (Jun 10, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> Here's four images from my stint in Italy. I love that country so much. I cannot wait to go back.



The Colosseum Image is absolutely spot on, I don't think I've seen it done quite like this before, emphasising the "window" lighting to the ground, really, well done.

I've taken a few zillion images of the Colosseum over the years and had not thought of this angle. And none of those pesky tourists to spoil the shot.

And I totally agree with your sentiment, Italy is definitely the sirens call, without the implied destruction, not many places on the planet with the ability to pull me back time after time, and often the same places as well.

Like your images of Venice as well, another place that stuns the mind, these days you need to pick more carefully when to be there, the amount of visitors now is a limiting factor unfortunately. 

My family and I spent 6 weeks driving around Tuscany last December/January, if there's a Paradise on Earth, this is it.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice Italian images, R1-7D! I especially like the one of the Colosseum.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

Cock of the Walk...


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 11, 2018)

eml58 said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Here's four images from my stint in Italy. I love that country so much. I cannot wait to go back.
> ...



Thanks, eml58! That is very kind of you to say. The colosseum shot occurred just by pure chance -- I was passing by at the right time of day. 

Tourists can be such a pain (and I say that as a frequent tourist of many places). I was lucky that the vast majority of the people near the colosseum were around the other side, and then by turning the photo B&W they almost disappear entirely in the background. 

Six weeks driving around Tuscany sounds like heaven to me. I hope I get an opportunity like that some day. Post of shots up from your trip if you're able - I'd love to see them.

Thanks again for the nice comment.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 11, 2018)

dpc said:


> Cock of the Walk...



Thanks for the above comment dpc! 


Cool shot! Good name for it too!  The lightning and contrast is terrific.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hard to pick the one single thing that brings me back to Italy time after time.........

This may well be the winner though.

2000 Brunello Di Montalcino


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> Cool shot! Good name for it too!  The lightning and contrast is terrific.



+1

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tuscany winters day, sunny bright sky.

Fairly typical of the area throughout Tuscany, rolling hills, hilltop towns, winding roads that meander across the landscape.

In a word, Beautifull.

H6D 100 & HCD 100

3 File Pano stitched.

That makes a monster file that is relatively easy to process surprisingly, although changes do take a little time, but getting the original down to a file size that can be posted is a real pain.

Original Pano file size was 2.91GB

It doesn't take too much imagination to see Roman Legions tramping there way through this landscape.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2018)

Beautiful landscape. Well done, eml58.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 11, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful landscape. Well done, eml58.



Thks Click, pretty hard to make any part of Tuscany look bad


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

Click said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Cool shot! Good name for it too!  The lightning and contrast is terrific.
> ...




Thanks, guys!


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

It's been very hot the past while. It makes me think fondly of winter.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2018)

In keeping with my desire for cooler weather: buses off-loading skiers at the Lake Louise ski lodge, Lake Louise AB


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 12, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Tuscany winters day, sunny bright sky.
> 
> Fairly typical of the area throughout Tuscany, rolling hills, hilltop towns, winding roads that meander across the landscape.
> 
> ...



Now that’s a beautiful Tuscan landscape! Really terrific. That’s also a big-ass file!!


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 12, 2018)

dpc said:


> In keeping with my desire for cooler weather: buses off-loading skiers at the Lake Louise ski lodge, Lake Louise AB



Snow?! In June?! 

Nice shot. It’s never a dull scene at Lake Louise. I was just out there two weeks ago and it was bloody packed! Tourist again... ;D


----------



## eml58 (Jun 12, 2018)

I know, it's not quite B&W, so my apologies everyone.

But hopefully you'll enjoy it anyway.

Fountain in front of The Pantheon, Rome.

5DsR & 24-70f2.8 II


----------



## Bike_05 (Jun 12, 2018)

... some kind of "heavy metal"


----------



## Vern (Jun 12, 2018)

Nevada Falls, Yosemite. Some flare and water spots that are difficult to fix, but I liked this in B&W nevertheless.
5DSR, ISO 100, 11-24 @17mm, f8, HDR.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > In keeping with my desire for cooler weather: buses off-loading skiers at the Lake Louise ski lodge, Lake Louise AB
> ...




I snapped it at the end of March. I know i’m out of season but it was so hot last week I was feeling a bit nostalgic for the white stuff.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2018)

eml58 said:


> I know, it's not quite B&W, so my apologies everyone.
> 
> But hopefully you'll enjoy it anyway.
> 
> ...



Very cool image. Well done, eml58. 8)


----------



## eml58 (Jun 15, 2018)

Something a little different.

Kutna Hora Ossuary outside Prague.

Bones of around 40,000 Pilgrims arranged throughout the Ossuary (Church), started in the 13th Century, Pilgrims on Holy Land Pilgrimages came here, it was apparently "the spot" to die and be buried.

Monks with long winter nights and a suspect a certain amount of boredom started building shapes and decorating the walls.

Bit weird but interesting history.

Sony RX1R II


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 15, 2018)

Mexico Beach, Florida. Canon 5D Mark III, EF 24-70 f/2.8L II


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Something a little different.
> 
> Kutna Hora Ossuary outside Prague.
> 
> ...




Very cool picture, Edward.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Mexico Beach, Florida. Canon 5D Mark III, EF 24-70 f/2.8L II




I really like this picture.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 15, 2018)

dpc said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico Beach, Florida. Canon 5D Mark III, EF 24-70 f/2.8L II
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2018)

Borobudur Java Indonesia


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2018)

I really like this picture. Nicely done, Edward.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 17, 2018)

Vern said:


> Nevada Falls, Yosemite. Some flare and water spots that are difficult to fix, but I liked this in B&W nevertheless.
> 5DSR, ISO 100, 11-24 @17mm, f8, HDR.



Awesome b&w landscape, Vern!


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 17, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Borobudur Java Indonesia



Another great one!


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank You Gentlemen, heading back to Bali & Borobudur end this week, Bali because we have a home there, Borobudur because I simply cant stay away from the place.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 17, 2018)

Wise County Courthouse / Decatur, Texas
Canon 5D Mark III, Super-Multi-Coated Takumar 28mm. No sharpening in post. Plenty sharp lens if you ask me.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice picture, CanonFanBoy.


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, CanonFanBoy.




Fully agree!


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice picture, CanonFanBoy.
> ...



Thanks guys.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2018)

Fishing...


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 20, 2018)

dpc said:


> Fishing...


Nice one!


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Fishing...
> ...




Thanks, razashaikh!


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2018)

"Let the waters teem with living creatures....." (Genesis) - A contemplative fisherman...


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 27, 2018)

Really nice pictures! Well captured and the B&W effect is so effective!


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2018)

A couple of the denizens of Grasslands National Park in south-western Saskatchewan. 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2018)

Very nice picture, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, dpc. I especially like the first one.



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Vern (Jul 6, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, dpc. I especially like the first one.



ditto - great study in tones and texture


----------



## Vern (Jul 6, 2018)

Vern said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice picture, dpc. I especially like the first one.
> ...



not nearly as nice as dpc's pic, but here's a bison in the snow from Yellowstone


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2018)

Very nice shot, Vern.


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Vern.



+1 Yes, a very nice shot!


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2018)

Short grass prairie, Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan; this is what much of the very southernmost part of the province would have looked like a hundred and fifty years ago...


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2018)

Abandoned ranch buildings, Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan...


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2018)

Very nice B&W pictures, dpc. 8)


----------



## razashaikh (Jul 10, 2018)

dpc said:


> Abandoned ranch buildings, Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan...


Amazing!


----------



## dpc (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks Click and razashaikh.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 13, 2018)

Central Java Indonesia

Guy selling Bananas


----------



## JuanMa (Jul 13, 2018)

Vern, dpc, your bisons and denizens are amazing. USA and Canada have such an incredible variety of species in open range, that’s very cool for a photographer. Nice pictures both of you.


----------



## JuanMa (Jul 13, 2018)

Very beautiful picture eml58, amazing tones.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Central Java Indonesia
> 
> Guy selling Bananas



Great shot. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## eml58 (Jul 14, 2018)

JuanMa, Click, appreciate the comments.

Bali 2018


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2018)

Another great shot, Edward. Well done.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 14, 2018)

Morning Glow Bali


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Morning Glow Bali



I really like this shot.


----------



## james75 (Jul 14, 2018)

Really nice black and white photos eml58.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Pookie (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice pictures, Pookie.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 15, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Pookie.



Thanks Click...


----------



## Pookie (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## eml58 (Jul 16, 2018)

Bull Run Sumatra Indonesia


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2018)

A very nice series of pictures, Pookie!


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Bull Run Sumatra Indonesia



I really like this picture. Well done! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2018)

Crowd: There's a bit of motion blur in places but that's O.K. with me.


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2018)

1. Looking up at offices in the National Museum for Human Rights in Winnipeg, Manitoba
2. Hand rail


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Bull Run Sumatra Indonesia



I really like this picture. Great shot, Edward. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2018)

Museum ramp...


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2018)

Down by the tracks...


----------



## Pookie (Jul 16, 2018)

dpc said:


> Museum ramp...



Really like the tones of this one DPC...

I've been shooting only BW for the last few months, revisiting the past.
Stanford Univ.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Pookie. I really like your shots.


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2018)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Museum ramp...
> ...



Thanks, Pookie!


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2018)

Ramp at the National Museum for Human Rights in Winnipeg again...


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2018)

The Stanford pictures are excellent, Pookie. I really like them.


----------



## dpc (Jul 17, 2018)

Abandoned granary on verge of wheat field...


----------



## dpc (Jul 17, 2018)

Down at the local inland grain terminal...


----------



## dpc (Jul 17, 2018)

Mountainside, Banff NP


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Pookie (Jul 18, 2018)

dpc said:


> The Stanford pictures are excellent, Pookie. I really like them.



Thanks DPC... I'm diggin the Banff image. Is this available through Flickr? You can view them much better there, I'd like to see a high res of it.

So I've been shooting with a MP and a M6 for 35mm and a Rolleiflex 2.8f or Horseman 6x12 for 120. Scanning all BW with a 5DSr or Canon 9000 (which many say is garbage but works just as good as the Epson 800).

Here is a Rollei image of my son "scanned" with a 5DSr and 100mm.


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2018)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > The Stanford pictures are excellent, Pookie. I really like them.
> ...




Thanks, Pookie! I'm afraid I'm not on Flickr, though I've thought about it at times.


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2018)

Abandoned buildings and implements on my brother-in-law's farm in central Saskatchewan...


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2018)

very nice pictures. I really like the first one. Well done, dpc.


----------



## bichex (Jul 18, 2018)

Canon 7d II + 18-135


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2018)

Lovely reflection. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2018)

Click said:


> very nice pictures. I really like the first one. Well done, dpc.



Thanks!


----------



## bichex (Jul 18, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely reflection. Nicely done.



Gracias ;D


----------



## Pookie (Jul 19, 2018)

bichex said:


> Canon 7d II + 18-135



Nice one...

Leica MP w/ Summicron 35 f2 
Ilford Delta 100 pro
Ilfotec DD-X (1+4) 9:00 at 20c

(5DSr + 100mm "scan")


----------



## stevelee (Jul 19, 2018)

Would you please elaborate a bit on how you do your "scans" with the macro lens?


----------



## Pookie (Jul 19, 2018)

There are tons of posts online about this... basically you can either go with a copy stand or something quite kludge-y. I made a light table and a wood brace that keeps my camera locked into position... I didn't use florescent lighting. Very simple for both 135 and 120, quick but not the best results as you are often spending an inordinate amount of time "cleaning" the images. Even white gloved and de-static work areas still require attention in post. In reality using a 3k$ camera for copy work is kind of ridiculous as you can get phenomenal scanners for a fraction of the cost. I only use my 5DSr for scanning work at this point... really don't use Canon for much these days beyond snapshots and scanning. 

If I want super clean images, 600 dpi res... flatbed scanner (Epson 800 or Canon 9000i) and use automation software to remove dust. Batch scan and come back when all finished. I dev all my own film (C41, E6, BW) in a CPE2 as I prefer the control. If client work I usually send out negs for drum scans. Color is always by scanner, BW can go either way.

Leica MP with a Summicron 35 f/2
Ilford FP4+ EI 65
Ilfotec DD-X (1+4) 12:00 @20c
(5DSr with 100mm "scan")





This cannot be done with a DSLR as the negative is 2x3 in medium format... both this camera and my 6x12 create negative issues with a DSLR. Forget about 4x5 or LF, only scanners for this type of work. 
Fuji GSW690III with 65mm f5.6
Kodax TMY-2 EI 300
Ilford FP4+ EI 65
Ilfotec DD-X (1+4) 8:00 @20c
(Epson V800)


----------



## stevelee (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. The pictures you post look so good that when you mentioned your "scanning" I was curious.

I have a slide scanner that will also accept a strip of 35mm negatives. Some day I'd like to scan in some of my old black and white negatives, but I have many projects to go before that (enough to last me to age 132, at the rate I'm going).

I have used my iPad like a light box for color slides. One time I tried taking a photo of a slide on the iPad with my 100mm macro, and the result was surprisingly good, especially given the lack of care I used in the process.

Fortunately, the VueScan software works very well with the slide scanner, even compensating for the masks on different brands of color negatives.

Many years ago I did process color slides on occasion. I also experimented with using color slide film to make unmasked negatives. I don't recall what process I used for that. They did give an interesting effect on the color prints.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 20, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Thanks for the reply. The pictures you post look so good that when you mentioned your "scanning" I was curious.
> 
> I have a slide scanner that will also accept a strip of 35mm negatives. Some day I'd like to scan in some of my old black and white negatives, but I have many projects to go before that (enough to last me to age 132, at the rate I'm going).
> 
> ...



Nice, yea... you can go really low tech or hi-tech. Most of the time the results will be the same. The real PITA is dust/scratches on old negs... Even new negs can get hammered. I often take a quick shot with the Canon just to make contact sheets (or use a loupe but my eyes tire quickly this way). Pick the winners and scan with a flatbed. I started with Vuescan and now use Silverfast, both seem to be pretty good I just like Silverfast a little better.

Since I'm here...
Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
210mm Mamiya Sekkor
Kodak TMY-2 EI 300
Ilfotec DD-X (1+4) 8:00 @20c


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 20, 2018)

At the risk of getting my head bitten off I would point out that getting rid of dust and scratches in scans can be done remarkably effectively with the Photoshop filter 'Dust & Scratches' under 'Filter'-'Noise'-'Dust & Scratches'. If it impacts detail too much then it can be applied with a mask so you don't have to do all the cloning and spot healing.

I once used it to remove stubble from a guys face, it is a very powerful and tunable.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 20, 2018)

I have not posted much lately, but I am still shooting  

Here is one that might get sensored. On the south-eastern coast of Norway, we have the most incredible rock formations by the sea. Polished through the last ice-age and the constant hammering from the sea.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 20, 2018)

Eldar said:


> I have not posted much lately, but I am still shooting
> 
> Here is one that might get sensored. On the south-eastern coast of Norway, we have the most incredible rock formations by the sea. Polished through the last ice-age and the constant hammering from the sea.



See what you mean

Interesting shot.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 20, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Since I'm here...
> Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
> 210mm Mamiya Sekkor
> Kodak TMY-2 EI 300
> Ilfotec DD-X (1+4) 8:00 @20c




Lovely Image Pookie


----------



## eml58 (Jul 20, 2018)

Eldar said:


> I have not posted much lately, but I am still shooting
> 
> Here is one that might get sensored. On the south-eastern coast of Norway, we have the most incredible rock formations by the sea. Polished through the last ice-age and the constant hammering from the sea.



Hi Eldar, took me a while to see it, only excuse being I just turned 69, but its not gone, i did see it.


----------



## razashaikh (Jul 21, 2018)

Eldar said:


> I have not posted much lately, but I am still shooting
> 
> Here is one that might get sensored. On the south-eastern coast of Norway, we have the most incredible rock formations by the sea. Polished through the last ice-age and the constant hammering from the sea.


Amazing!


----------



## Eldar (Jul 21, 2018)

He he, Edward ... 69 is not THAT old 

Early this year I went to Lake Kerkini in northern Greece, where the fantastic dalmatian pelican stays over the winter. This one, looking into the sunset, looks like a bird´s version of Lord Nelson.


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Eldar.


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2018)

Breakwater...


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2018)

Old family Bible belonging to my maternal grandmother prior to her marriage: I can't find a publishing date but it would be from the last quarter of the nineteenth century. "Appointed to be read in churches" says an inscription inside. Printed in Akron, Ohio. The bookmark is an old prize ribbon but I don't know what it's for and have no one to ask.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 22, 2018)

Eldar said:


> He he, Edward ... 69 is not THAT old
> 
> Early this year I went to Lake Kerkini in northern Greece, where the fantastic dalmatian pelican stays over the winter. This one, looking into the sunset, looks like a bird´s version of Lord Nelson.



Lovely Image


----------



## zim (Jul 22, 2018)

d


Eldar said:


> He he, Edward ... 69 is not THAT old
> 
> Early this year I went to Lake Kerkini in northern Greece, where the fantastic dalmatian pelican stays over the winter. This one, looking into the sunset, looks like a bird´s version of Lord Nelson.




beautiful image
I'm in admiration of the tonal ranges in these images. is that down to great processing skill and/or really good exposure? I love b&w but mine always look flat to me even after spending an age on curves and black point adjustments.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 22, 2018)

While I can make nice black and white prints with my Epson R3000, I have the same problem as you with pictures on the screen. The ones people post here look great on the internet.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 22, 2018)

zim said:


> d
> 
> 
> Eldar said:
> ...


I am far away from being an expert on processing, so I have to rely on my ability to expose properly. In post processing of B&W images, I primarily play with contrast, clarity and the black and white sliders. On B&W images, you can go a lot further with those 4 than you can with colour. Occasionally I also adjust the colour sliders, if that is required to separate positive and negative space, or create pop. 

Very important though, is to use a good and calibrated monitor. I use an Eizo with built in hardware calibration. What I see on the screen is what comes out on my printer.


----------



## zim (Jul 22, 2018)

Eldar said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > d
> ...



Thanks for the tips Elder, much appreciated, I think your underestimating your processing skills a little though!
Having an eye for what makes a good b&w subject helps a tonne too, my wish to create a b&w I'm really happy with has been rekindled gonna dig through my stuff 

cheers


----------



## eml58 (Jul 23, 2018)

a couple of lovely images Eldar, looks like the 1Dx and the H6D are getting plenty of use.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2018)

Lovely shot, Eldar.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 23, 2018)

Balinese Dancer

H6D & HC 300 1/400th @ f/4.5


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2018)

Great shot, Edward. I really like this picture. Beautiful B&W.


----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Balinese Dancer
> 
> H6D & HC 300 1/400th @ f/4.5




Very nice, indeed!


----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2018)

Pilot boat rounding the breakwater at Ogden Point, Victoria, British Columbia, this past February...


----------



## Pookie (Jul 23, 2018)

Eldar said:


> He he, Edward ... 69 is not THAT old
> 
> Early this year I went to Lake Kerkini in northern Greece, where the fantastic dalmatian pelican stays over the winter. This one, looking into the sunset, looks like a bird´s version of Lord Nelson.



I like this chicken Eldar  

I know in the day of the digital no one might ever consider reading Ansel series, especially The Negative. The zone system was primarily meant to give "perfect" negative for printing but can easily be applied to the composition of all BW images. It gives you a great understanding of tonal ranges and placing your scene exposure correctly. Once you understand the basics you see the beauty of it. Here on this forum everyone is so concerned with seeing detail in the shadows that they often forget the necessity of a tonal range. Without contrast from high to low your image will look flat. Don't fear black shadows or great highlights, don't "slide" them into mush... embrace them. I think it's what gives Eldar's image of that Pelican such a beauty.

Early morning breakfast...
Rolleiflex 2.8f
Kodak TMY-2 
Rodinal(1+25) 6:00 minutes at 20c


----------



## eml58 (Jul 24, 2018)

Appreciate the comments gentlemen Thank You

Slightly different take on my favourite predator


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2018)

Cool picture. I really like the visual effect.

Well done, Edward.


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

Hay bales in field...


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

Mountainside... (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## eml58 (Jul 24, 2018)

dpc said:


> Hay bales in field...



Love it, excellent all round, well crafted dpc


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

eml58 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Hay bales in field...
> ...



Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

School bus park...


----------



## Eldar (Jul 25, 2018)

Glad to see this thread is alive and kicking, with some excellent posts.

This is a Swedish grey wolf, looking at me with curiosity. It soon took off to the left and disappeared.


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Glad to see this thread is alive and kicking, with some excellent posts.
> 
> This is a Swedish grey wolf, looking at me with curiosity. It soon took off to the left and disappeared.




A very nice capture!


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2018)

From a walk through the industrial park yesterday morning. Taken with a Fujifilm X-T10 + 56mm APD lens...


----------



## Pookie (Jul 25, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Since I'm here...
> ...



Thanks...

Over the years I have stopped shooting my Canon's for most things except for work. It will be interesting to see what Canon's offering for FF mirror-less will look like. I know Eldar has a M10 and I use mine every so often but not nearly as much as the analog versions, in particular the MP and a pair of M6's. Zone focusing is sooo very sneaky, dead quiet and allows you to get away with shooting people without them even know it. It's how I shoot most of the time these days, rarely do I have to look into the VF with the excellent Summy 35mm f/2. If the new Canon has this type of capability it might be an interesting dalliance

These are zone focused and standing right in front of people, they never even think about it. 

Leica M6 .72
Summicron 35 f2 ASPH
Ilford FP4plus EI 65
Ilfotec DD-X (1+4) 9:00 at 20c

[url=https://flic.kr/p/289CGZE]


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2018)

Pookie said:


>



This is a fantastic image.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2018)

Hillside by Lake Okanagan in south-central British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Pookie!


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2018)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 26, 2018)

Interesting to see the posts here, where the images primarily are non-Canon. 

Over the last year I have primarily been using my Leica M10 and the Hasselblad H6D. The main reason is probably that most of my shooting has been slow and often on a tripod. The Leica gear is great for the reasons Pookie points out and also for size. I have a small leather shoulder bag, which holds body and five lenses (21, 28, 35, 50, 75) and is very convenient for travel. 

However, when things are moving and I need a proper AF system, I prefer my Canon gear. The last lens I procured was the 85/1.4L IS and I have noe new additions planned, except for a 600 f4 DO, when/if it comes out.

To follow up on Pookie´s pool shot, this one was shot by a pool in Provence, with the Leica and 35/1.4 Summilux.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, dpc.





Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2018)

Boardwalk, harbour front, Halifax, Nova Scotia...


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2018)

Mountainside in Waterton National Park, south-western Alberta a few years ago. One of my favourite spots. A brother-in-law and I hunted bears there. With cameras, not guns.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 26, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Interesting to see the posts here, where the images primarily are non-Canon.
> 
> Over the last year I have primarily been using my Leica M10 and the Hasselblad H6D. The main reason is probably that most of my shooting has been slow and often on a tripod. The Leica gear is great for the reasons Pookie points out and also for size. I have a small leather shoulder bag, which holds body and five lenses (21, 28, 35, 50, 75) and is very convenient for travel.
> 
> ...



Interesting that you think proper focusing is Canon... as a longtime Leica person I now find shooting with 50mm or below to be faster than Canons. And I chase my 6 and 4 year old with my Leicas all the time, never miss a shot. They are more erratic than players on the pitch. It's all possible primarily due to zone focusing, especially with that Summilux your using. A stellar lens. 

The side to this posts here is that I only post scanned images with a 5DSr or a Canon 9000 scanner... so really Canon images 

The Rollei on the other hand is definitely not a run-n-gun machine... mainly portraits. 

"Scanned" with a 5DSr


----------



## eml58 (Jul 27, 2018)

Eldar said:


> To follow up on Pookie´s pool shot, this one was shot by a pool in Provence, with the Leica and 35/1.4 Summilux.



And a good time was being had by all


----------



## eml58 (Jul 27, 2018)

With both Pookie and Eldar's Pool Shots I wanted to follow along, best I could find was this, not really a Pool, but at the bottom there is a large Pool of Water, I'm pretty sure your not supposed to swim in it though.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ok, getting into the Pool thing now

Child with Balloons, walking in a Pool ??????


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Edward. I really like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2018)

eml58 said:


> With both Pookie and Eldar's Pool Shots I wanted to follow along, best I could find was this, not really a Pool, but at the bottom there is a large Pool of Water, I'm pretty sure your not supposed to swim in it though.




I really like this picture, Edward.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2018)

Architectural vignettes from Victoria, British Columbia #1...


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2018)

Architectural vignettes from Victoria, British Columbia #2...


----------



## tolusina (Jul 28, 2018)

dpc said:


> Architectural vignettes from Victoria, British Columbia #1...


Nice!


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2018)

tolusina said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Architectural vignettes from Victoria, British Columbia #1...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2018)

Boardwalk, inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2018)

Decorative arch, winery, West Kelowna, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2018)

Residential street fronted by reservoir...


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## eml58 (Jul 28, 2018)

I seem to have entered an experimentation mode, doesn't always work, but having fun just the same.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

That's a very nice portrait, Edward.


----------



## dpc (Jul 29, 2018)

eml58 said:


> I seem to have entered an experimentation mode, doesn't always work, but having fun just the same.




I do like this street portrait, Edward.


----------



## dpc (Jul 29, 2018)

Promenade in front of Chateau Lake Louise, Banff NP... (Fujifilm FinePix X100)


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2018)

Beautiful scenery. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful scenery. Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## stevelee (Jul 29, 2018)

eml58 said:


> I seem to have entered an experimentation mode, doesn't always work, but having fun just the same.



That’s why it’s an experiment: you don’t know for sure how it will turn out. And with luck you learn something either way, just as you’re having fun either way. 

I like the picture.


----------



## razashaikh (Jul 30, 2018)

dpc said:


> Promenade in front of Chateau Lake Louise, Banff NP... (Fujifilm FinePix X100)


Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> Very nice!


Thanks, razashaikh!


----------



## eml58 (Jul 31, 2018)

dpc said:


> Promenade in front of Chateau Lake Louise, Banff NP... (Fujifilm FinePix X100)



Yep, like this one dpc.

Guys, is this the new look canon rumours ?? or is it a work in progress.

Not a step forward in my view.


----------



## dpc (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks, em158! I find the changes somewhat confusing. The thumbnails do present well when one expands them for the most part. I notice, though, that there are times when only half a picture is displayed when one tries to expand a thumbnail. I’m not sure why the change was necessary, but then I’m old and not up on the requirements of modern technology.


----------



## eml58 (Aug 1, 2018)

dpc said:


> Thanks, em158! I find the changes somewhat confusing. The thumbnails do present well when one expands them for the most part. I notice, though, that there are times when only half a picture is displayed when one tries to expand a thumbnail. I’m not sure why the change was necessary, but then I’m old and not up on the requirements of modern technology.



Yes, guilty as well, at least of the oldish bit, I have 2 sons (18 & 25) so the technology bit is covered, mostly


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Tidal pools along the coast of Vancouver Island...


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Water skiing on the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon...


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Tractor backed by tree line and canola field...


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Protestant Bible and Catholic rosary: representing two aspects of my family. The rosary is from 1887 and was likely acquired at Lourdes. The Bible is also very old but I'm unsure of the date of publication. It doesn't say and I have no one to ask. The rosary beads are carved from sandalwood. One can still catch of whiff of the wood when one removes the rosary from its leather box.


----------



## Durf (Aug 4, 2018)

"Unpolished and Many Miles".....


----------



## dpc (Aug 7, 2018)

Freeway understory...


----------



## dpc (Aug 7, 2018)

Memorial fountain (1947)


----------



## dpc (Aug 7, 2018)

Walking path and cast iron fence...


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 7, 2018)

From my last trip to Japan in July.
EF70-300mm L, f/8, 3.2sec, ISO100.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2018)

Beautiful Zen picture. I really like your picture.

Nicely done, bhf3737.


----------



## dpc (Aug 7, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> From my last trip to Japan in July.
> EF70-300mm L, f/8, 3.2sec, ISO100.
> 
> View attachment 179500


I fully agree with Click!


----------



## dpc (Aug 7, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 7, 2018)

dpc said:


> I fully agree with Click!


Thanks Click and dpc. 
Your pictures are are always inspiring.


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2018)

Looking out from under freeway...


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2018)

1. Wrought iron gate
2. Saskatoon art centre


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2018)

River Landing, Saskatoon...


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2018)

Another nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Another nice series, dpc.





Thanks, Click!


----------



## MalingJemuran (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## ryanchapman (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey *@YA-Films
Here is also some of my B/W photography clicked. 

*

*

*

*

*


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2018)

Beautiful B&W. Well done, Ryan.


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2018)

I really like your picture. Nicely done, Maling Jemuran.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2018)

Island in the Salish Sea. There are hundreds of wild fires in British Columbia and the smoke has been awful. I thought this smoke burdened scene on the crossing from Vancouver to Vancouver Island was atmospheric.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2018)

The situation is awful in Vancouver. Vancouver’s air quality is equivalent to a person smoking about eight cigarettes a day.

Thanks for sharing this picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2018)

Abandoned bicycle wheel on park bench...


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2018)

Beach scenes on a smoky day: Victoria BC, August 2018


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 1, 2018)

1. Doorway, downtown Victoria, British Columbia
2. Vineyard prop, Osoyoos, British Columbia


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Sep 1, 2018)

1. Pacific shore, Victoria, British Columbia
2. Advertising prop for the Log Barn, Armstrong, British Columbia


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2018)

I really like your last picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2018)

Very nice B&W, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2018)

Old truck used as a prop at a market in Salmon Arm, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2018)

Street scenes, downtown Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2018)

I took these pictures off the coast of Victoria, British Columbia, this past August. There has been a massive amount of wildfire smoke this summer. These sailboats were afloat in a smoky haze.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## ryanchapman (Sep 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful B&W. Well done, Ryan.


Thanks


----------



## dpc (Sep 4, 2018)

1. Ogden Point, Victoria BC, August 2018: pilot boats, cable laying ship, cruise ship
2. Old timer kayaking off Odgen Point, Victoria BC, August 2018


----------



## Pookie (Sep 6, 2018)

...


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2018)

1. Dowtown market, VIctoria BC, August 2018



2. Construction site, inner harbour, Victoria BC, August 2018


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2018)

Old Mercury pick-up and modern 4 wheeler...


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice series, dpc. I really like your old truc pictures.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Pookie (Sep 7, 2018)

Leica MP w/Summilux 50
Shot on Adox Silvermax at EI 80


----------



## Pookie (Sep 7, 2018)

dpc said:


> View attachment 180208


Interesting image DPC... the OOF area have unusual shape. Are you adding digital "film grain"?


----------



## Pookie (Sep 7, 2018)

Testing out a "new" black lacquer 69' M4 with a Canon 50mm f1.4 LTM. I hate to admit it but I like the Canon better than the lux 50.
This is shot on Adox Silvermax EI 80, dev in Ilfotec DDX.


----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Interesting image DPC... the OOF area have unusual shape. Are you adding digital "film grain"?



No. I maybe went a bit overboard when post-processing, although I don’t mind the grungy look.


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2018)

1. Old building on the inner harbour, Victoria BC, being rebuilt into high end condos. The entire building was razed, leaving only the pictured facade to lend some 'character' to the homes of the wealthy.
2. Store front, downtown Victoria


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2018)

1. View across the inner harbour, Victoria BC
2. Prop at the Red Barn, a quirky market near Armstrong BC


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

Pookie and dpc,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2018)

Abandoned farmstead...


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2018)

Pebble beach...


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2018)

Inner harbour, Victoria BC, looking toward Wharf Street...


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2018)

Portico...


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2018)

California gull in flight...


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc. I really like the abandoned farmstead.


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 8, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Testing out a "new" black lacquer 69' M4 with a Canon 50mm f1.4 LTM. I hate to admit it but I like the Canon better than the lux 50.
> This is shot on Adox Silvermax EI 80, dev in Ilfotec DDX.


Nice shot!


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 8, 2018)

"Abandoned farmstead..."
This one tells a story, well done!
View attachment 180248
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2018)

Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia...


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2018)

Old beater...


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2018)

Peggy's Cove and the Old Truck






Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2018)

Boy with garter snake. Taken 9 years ago with a Canon XSi.


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2018)

Frozen mountain river...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 10, 2018)

Leica M4 with a Canon 50mm 1.4 LTM...
Ilford FP4+ EI 80
Ilfotec DD-X (1+4)


----------



## Pookie (Sep 10, 2018)

Leica M4 with a Canon 50mm 1.4 LTM...
Ilford FP4+ EI 80
Ilfotec DD-X (1+4) 





My son with an old XSi, Starting him out young


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2018)

Street sweeper...


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2018)

Pookie and dpc,

Very nice shots, guys.

Keep posting!


----------



## Pookie (Sep 11, 2018)

Leica MP with Canon 50mm 1.4 LTM
Adox Silvermax
Ilfotec DD-X (1+4)


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 11, 2018)

something to remember on this day 09 11 18




rember 09 11 01 (1 of 1) by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2018)

Broadway Bridge, Saskatoon SK, two versions...


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2018)

Urban tunnel, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc.

For the first one, I prefer the second version.

Well done.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2018)

Old limo... (5DMII + 50mm 1.4 USM) --- old limo, old camera, old lens, old photographer


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2018)

Local railyard yesterday morning (5DMII + 50mm f/1.4 USM)


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2018)

dpc said:


> Old limo... (5DMII + 50mm 1.4 USM) --- old limo, old camera, old lens, old photographer



You're young in your heart...That's the most important thing.





Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the railyard. Very nice B&W. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2018)

1. Snowy scene, Victoria BC, last February
2. Smoky beach, Victoria BC, this past August


----------



## Pookie (Sep 13, 2018)

Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
110mm f2.8
Kodak TMY-2 120


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2018)

Fisherman's Wharf, inner harbour, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2018)

1. Afloat
2. Take-off


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2018)

1. Commemorative clock, Saskatoon SK
2. Lamp standard, Saskatoon SK


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2018)

Another very nice series, dpc. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2018)

Riding the waves...


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2018)

Barn cat (feral, really, but it hangs around on a regular basis)... If you notice some striation, it's because I textured it a bit.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 15, 2018)

grist mill brewster ma by joseph kelly, on Flickr

grainy but looks well in b&w


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2018)

I really like your picture, Joseph. Nicely done.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 15, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like your picture, Joseph. Nicely done.


thank you for the kind remark

joe


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 16, 2018)

transit police boston harbor by joseph kelly, on Flickr
Boston harbor during sail Boston 2017


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2018)

dpc said:


> Riding the waves...





dpc said:


> Barn cat (feral, really, but it hangs around on a regular basis)... If you notice some striation, it's because I textured it a bit.



Very nice B&W pictures, dpc. I especially like "Riding the waves"



Nice one also, Joe.


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2018)

Quirky displays at the Red Barn, Armstrong, BC, August 2018: the focus isn't quite right on the first one, but I thought I'd post it anyway. If I'm that way again I'll try to do better.


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2018)

1. The University Bridge, Saskatoon SK...
2. The Broadway Bridge, Saskatoon SK, with the Chief Mistawasis Bridge in the background...


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2018)

Sandhill cranes in a stubble field...


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2018)

1. White pelican taking off
2. The white and blue forms of the snow goose in an autumn stubble field


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 18, 2018)

My oldest just got a fresh hair cut 

Leica M4 Summicron 35mm
Ilford FP4+ EI 65


----------



## Pookie (Sep 18, 2018)

My boys. The film strip as shot by the 5DSR...


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2018)

1. Young deer in the foothills of south-western Alberta
2. Male pronghorn in south-western Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2018)

Male pronghorn taking a defensive stance in front of a member of his 'harem'.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2018)

Black bear sow with two cubs in the background. Mom's a brown variant. Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta.


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2018)

I really like your last series. Especially the young deer and the black bear with cubs.

Well done, Sir!


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 19, 2018)

Taken with EOS M3 converted to full spectrum, with EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM at 22mm and 720nm IR filter, 1/125 sec f/8 ISO 100. 

Photo taken about a month ago on the beach at Cuckmere Haven, England. I love doing Infrared shoots like this!



ps. Sorry about the censorship 

Yes, I had to wade out into the water to take the shot. The light M3 really shines for stuff like this.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2018)

California gull...


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2018)

Female mallard skittering across a pond...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 19, 2018)

Leica M4 w/ Summicron 35mm f/2
Ilford FP4+ EI 65


----------



## Pookie (Sep 19, 2018)

I am suddenly a soccer dad... time to break out the 70-200.
Leica M4 w/ Summicron 35mm f/2
Ilford FP4+ EI 65


----------



## cayenne (Sep 19, 2018)

Here is a VERY early effort on my concert shots....I must confess, most of my B&W efforts have been on concert shots that happened to have lots of bad lighting (red and blue, etc)....and often if I can't do anything with them in color, I try them in B&W, often with nice results.

This was VERY early after I got my first DSLR (the 5D3 when it came out)....and just learning LR then...but I liked the shot and I like Keb Mo.

Seems an appropriate tx for a blues singer.....

cayenne


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2018)

Dpc, Pookie and Cayenne,

Very nice B&W shots, guys. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2018)

Looking across the inner harbour, Victoria BC, from Fisherman's Wharf...


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

The Prince of Wales Hotel in Waterton Lakes National Park AB: a shot just about everyone in the vicinity takes, so why would I be different? Unfortunately, the park has been ravaged by forest firest the past couple of years and came close to destruction last summer.


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

1. "Where's mom?!?"
2. "Ah, there she is."


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

Pelicans again...


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

Cedar waxwing in my tree...


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2018)

Beautiful shots. Excellent series, dpc.


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 20, 2018)

Pookie said:


> I am suddenly a soccer dad... time to break out the 70-200.
> Leica M4 w/ Summicron 35mm f/2
> Ilford FP4+ EI 65


Nice shot! After a decade of soccer, my son is off to college and i'm sitting here with all this photo gear that I used for soccer wondering what to shoot with it going forward! The kids and the games were great and I miss them, they grow up fast...


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 20, 2018)

last light cape cod by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Sep 20, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> Nice shot! After a decade of soccer, my son is off to college and i'm sitting here with all this photo gear that I used for soccer wondering what to shoot with it going forward! The kids and the games were great and I miss them, they grow up fast...



I'm sure you'll do ok for a bit until the grandchildren show up 

Yes, they do grow fast... I've had my kids later in life. I think I can appreciate it much more than at 20 or so. I am now perfectly content with being there only for them... as a photographer it is my number one job these days. I spent so many years photographing other families and students that I think I might be a good fit for the job .

Anyways, here is another from my "other" job as family photographer. These days I have a lot of glass that is the same focal lengths 35 and 50... different manufactures and design. I've come to appreciate older glass and I'm really shying away from Canon unless working. Most of the time I like legacy glass, matched to the body. Leica V2 or V1 of Summicron or lux. Unless shooting the M10 then ASPH. For analog though and most of my family work is with analog Leica's, I'll take a 35 V2 99% of the time. I love the look.

Leica M3 w/ Summicron 35mm V2
Adox Silvermax
"scanned" with a 5DSr


----------



## cayenne (Sep 20, 2018)

DPC: Loving the nature shots!!!!

C


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

Taking it easy in the pasture...


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

A successful fishing expedition...


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

A congeries of waterfowl: speckle bellies, snow geese (white and blue varieties), swans...


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2018)

Gull looking for lunch on the Pacific shore of Canada.


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2018)

#2


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2018)

Another very nice series, dpc.

Well done.


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 21, 2018)

Pookie said:


> I'm sure you'll do ok for a bit until the grandchildren show up
> 
> Yes, they do grow fast... I've had my kids later in life. I think I can appreciate it much more than at 20 or so. I am now perfectly content with being there only for them... as a photographer it is my number one job these days. I spent so many years photographing other families and students that I think I might be a good fit for the job .
> 
> ...


Those are very nice lens and cameras way beyond my amateur status! I must admit I like the look of film and I'm curious of the process. I would be lost with a film camera! I just recently had some slides scanned of photos I took with a point and shoot film camera in 1987. I put them into Lightroom and was able to dramatically improve on them, as a hybrid approach it was quite interesting. Your statement of using the Canon to "scan" is also interesting as vehicle to digitize. Creating imagery has come long way! Appreciate your work.


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 21, 2018)

dpc said:


> A successful fishing expedition...
> View attachment 180578


Nice timing!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 21, 2018)

alaska canada border by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Sep 22, 2018)

A really nice picture, beforeEosCameras!


----------



## dpc (Sep 22, 2018)

In the bush...


----------



## dpc (Sep 22, 2018)

Cat at Fisherman's Wharf, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2018)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> alaska canada border by joseph kelly, on Flickr



Very nice picture, Joe.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2018)

I really like the cat.



Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 22, 2018)

1938 Minneapolis-Moline Modern Machinery UDLX, The Gentleman's Tractor: Western Development Museum, Saskatoon SK


----------



## dpc (Sep 22, 2018)

Moraine Lake, Banff National Park AB, near Lake Louise


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2018)

Beautiful scenery and lovely reflection. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 22, 2018)

Canadian National locomotives in tandem


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2018)

I really like your train pictures. This one makes no exception. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 23, 2018)

Fence post... (T2i + Tokina 35mm macro lens)


----------



## dpc (Sep 23, 2018)

Mountainanous landscape at or near Moraine Lake, Banff NP


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2018)

Beautiful landscapes once again.

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2018)

For all beer lovers out there: The Alexander Keith Brewery in Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2018)

I love the Alexander Keith's Red Amber Ale...

I really like your pictures, dpc.

Cheers!


----------



## Pookie (Sep 24, 2018)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> alaska canada border by joseph kelly, on Flickr




Love the contrast here...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 24, 2018)

Saturday morning...
Leica M4 w/ Summicron 35 f2 V2
Adox Silvermax EI 80
5DSR "scan"


----------



## digigal (Sep 24, 2018)

A week ago on the SF Bay. Taken with my 7DMKII + EF 100-400 L II and processed in LR
Catherine


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 25, 2018)

dpc said:


> For all beer lovers out there: The Alexander Keith Brewery in Halifax, Nova Scotia
> View attachment 180643
> View attachment 180647
> View attachment 180645
> View attachment 180646


These are very nice photos and this is a great subject!


----------



## ryanchapman (Sep 25, 2018)

Monkey with her kids.


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2018)

Really nice shot, Ryan!


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2018)

1. Gull landing
2. GBH looking for lunch


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2018)

ryanchapman said:


> Monkey with her kids.



Very nice shot. Well done, Ryan.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 25, 2018)

Wasting the afternoon away... pool cabana life.

Leica MP w/ Elmarit 21mm
Kodak 250D processed in Ilfotec DDX
5DSr "scan"


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Wasting the afternoon away... pool cabana life.




Nice!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 25, 2018)

Chicago sky line by joseph kelly, on Flickr



chatham light house from the bay by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2018)

1. Fallen autumn leaf on outdoor table with checker/chess board
2. Autumn leaves floating on local reservoir


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2018)

One of my daughters taking an iPhone snap along the Sooke River on Vancouver Island BC


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2018)

Exploring the temperate rain forest of Goldstream Provincial Park, Vancouver Island BC


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2018)

Outflow of local reservoir...


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2018)

Joseph and dpc,

Very nice B&W, guys.

Keep posting.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 26, 2018)

Click said:


> Joseph and dpc,
> 
> Very nice B&W, guys.
> 
> Keep posting.


thank you I so miss tri-x and pan films asa 125 and asa 400 films.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 26, 2018)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> thank you I so miss tri-x and pan films asa 125 and asa 400 films.




Why? They are still available and film cameras are fairly cheap these days unless you go crazy with an iconic model? Developing is super cheap for BW and almost as cheap for C41/E6 if you do it at home...


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 26, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Why? They are still available and film cameras are fairly cheap these days unless you go crazy with an iconic model? Developing is super cheap for BW and almost as cheap for C41/E6 if you do it at home...


very true I still have a ftb-n and a ae 1 program primes 28 50 85 135 all canon also a omega enlarger with a 50mm 2.8 fujinon lens in storage. I don't have the room to set the darkroom I used to print 14 x 11 or bigger in b&w


----------



## Pookie (Sep 26, 2018)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> very true I still have a ftb-n and a ae 1 program primes 28 50 85 135 all canon also a omega enlarger with a 50mm 2.8 fujinon lens in storage. I don't have the room to set the darkroom I used to print 14 x 11 or bigger in b&w



Well, printing is an entirely different animal. I have a darkroom and enlarger for times when I feel I want to print but these days it doesn't happen as much as I'd like. Developing film and scanning is far more accessible on a daily basis. I can develop rolls of BW or color pretty easily in significant quantities that it quite economical. 100ft rolls of TriX or any Ilford makes that a no brainier cost wise. 

I am no digital Luddite though and as many here might know I shoot tons of digital for work. For my everyday personal shooting though it's mainly film 99% of the time, as I enjoy the process and the images I get I know I crafted. Film slowed me down and let me enjoy shooting again like when I was 20. Nothing beats carrying my 69' M4 BP with a nice wide angel and some great BW film... as I'm sure you're also aware, when shooting film every shot counts and that does make all the difference for me in my process. I also love the form factor of no electronics, no batteries, no giant DSLR dangling... for people work in everyday life no one seems to think much of the little black Leica. That is a huge bonus when out hunting for life.

Regardless, enjoying your images !!!


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2018)

1. Old flywheel
2. Getting ready for the slopes


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2018)

Lobsterman's hut and traps, Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2018)

Snow geese flying by inland grain terminal...


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2018)

In Bouchart Gardens, Saanich BC


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2018)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the lobsterman's hut and traps.


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2018)

Leaf on stump: September 28th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2018)

Reflections...


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2018)

From today


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2018)

Lovely reflection on the last one. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2018)

A quiet place to rest on the trail...


----------



## ryanchapman (Sep 29, 2018)

dpc said:


> Really nice shot, Ryan!



Thank you. I have a lot of shot like that.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2018)

At the local grain elevator yesterday afternoon


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2018)

Sleigh ride anyone? Lake Louise


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2018)

Picture from yesterday?





Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 29, 2018)

A couple of shots of the crypt under Lastingham church in the north of England. It is reckoned to be the oldest complete crypt in England, and was built in 1078 using materials that had been recycled from an even older Saxon church dating from around AD670. In the pictures the columns are re-used Saxon. 

Three vertical frame panoramics, 5DS and EF 28/2.8 IS lens.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2018)

Beautiful shots, Sporgon. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2018)

A quiet place to

rest on the trail 2...


----------



## ryanchapman (Sep 30, 2018)

dpc said:


> A quiet place to
> View attachment 180734
> rest on the trail 2...


Amazing!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 30, 2018)

subway street boston by joseph kelly, on Flickr


NASA center fla usa by joseph kelly, on Flickr



harvard mass usa by joseph kelly, on Flickr



Chicago bean by joseph kelly, on Flickr

series views of north America also posted on the eos magazine forums


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

Very nice series, Joseph.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

dpc said:


> A quiet place to rest on the trail 2...



Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Joseph.


thank you


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 1, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> A couple of shots of the crypt under Lastingham church in the north of England. It is reckoned to be the oldest complete crypt in England, and was built in 1078 using materials that had been recycled from an even older Saxon church dating from around AD670. In the pictures the columns are re-used Saxon.
> 
> Three vertical frame panoramics, 5DS and EF 28/2.8 IS lens.


Gives a new meaning to recycling...beautiful shots. Thanks for sharing it's not often one gets to see such unique places!


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice one, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2018)

These are Fuji files. I use both Canon and Fuji cameras. Generally I prefer the Canons. I'm trying out the Capture One Express for Fuji RAW converter that was issued a week or so ago. It works pretty well.

1. Passenger ferry: Victoria to Vancouver and the reverse, of course
2. Rock and fence: I was interested in the shadow and highlight recovery here. I'm impressed with the software.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2018)

1. Pacific stone beach with accompanying plastic bag
2.&3. Inner harbour, Victoria BC

Fuji again


----------



## Pookie (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Sporgon (Oct 1, 2018)

Pookie said:


>


What you been smoking Pookie ?  If you think that image stands up to modern digital I want some !!
Looks like that was taken on a Nikon D5 at 3,000,000 ISO


----------



## fentiger (Oct 1, 2018)

My son with Jack and Amber


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.

I really like your picture, Rodney.


----------



## fentiger (Oct 1, 2018)

cheers for that click, he has 4 horses, theres also Oscar and William.
I like William best, he is too small to ride but very good at walking through Electric fences!! the little git


----------



## fentiger (Oct 1, 2018)

here is william, cute i know but cunning


----------



## Pookie (Oct 1, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> What you been smoking Pookie ?  If you think that image stands up to modern digital I want some !!
> Looks like that was taken on a Nikon D5 at 3,000,000 ISO



Funny you just compared a camera, all mechanical from 55' to a camera from 2016... pretty much makes my point. Now add 61 years to that D5 and see which camera is still taking pictures, the 55' Leica or the D5.

When your battery dies, or your firmware goes south or your board gets fried or gets a little too much dust... look over your shoulder and that Leica, all mechanical will still be taking pics


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2018)

fentiger said:


> here is william, cute i know but cunning



So cute.






Another very nice picture, Rodney.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2018)

Mountains, south-western Alberta, with the sun breaking through mist in the distance.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2018)

Queen Victoria, on the grounds of the legislative building in Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2018)

Gary oak, Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2018)

dpc said:


> Mountains, south-western Alberta, with the sun breaking through mist in the distance.



Beautiful landscape. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2018)

Old John Deere tractor


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2018)

Nice one, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2018)

Random rigs by the wayside...


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## bluediablo (Oct 4, 2018)

dpc said:


> View attachment 180830
> View attachment 180831


Tractor day!


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2018)

My first camera, given to me by my dad: Zeiss-Ikon Contaflex Beta.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2018)

Vignettes: Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2018)

Abandoned farmstead...


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 5, 2018)

dpc said:


> Abandoned farmstead...
> View attachment 180836
> View attachment 180837


These are sad and a bit eerie and I think your composition of the last photo captures such. Well done!


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2018)

Nice shots, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 5, 2018)

A quick question:

Do ya'll go out to shoot Black and White with purpose of mind beforehand? Or do you while out, see something you think "hey would look good B&W", or do you do like I seem to always do.....

I have a shot I like but can't get it to look right with color....try B&W filter and Voila...it looks great like that....

LOL....

Just curious how ya'lls process is now that there isn't a choice you HAVE to make a beginning of shoot with physical film.

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## peterzuehlke (Oct 5, 2018)

cayenne said:


> A quick question:
> 
> 
> Just curious how ya'lls process is now that there isn't a choice you HAVE to make a beginning of shoot with physical film.
> ...



And the process, really the mindset, is so different with film. Last weekend I shot a music festival and shot two rolls of Tri-X along side a whole lot of digital. With two cameras around my neck trading lenses between the Canon 1N and 5d4, surprising how different the shots were. And what a high percentage of keepers I got from the film. (course at $1 per frame don't hold the button down on the film camera  And off course the headlining band is using one of the Tri-X shots in their promotion and one of their endorsers (a guitar strap maker) is using one of those shots too.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 6, 2018)

peterzuehlke said:


> And the process, really the mindset, is so different with film. Last weekend I shot a music festival and shot two rolls of Tri-X along side a whole lot of digital. With two cameras around my neck trading lenses between the Canon 1N and 5d4, surprising how different the shots were. And what a high percentage of keepers I got from the film. (course at $1 per frame don't hold the button down on the film camera  And off course the headlining band is using one of the Tri-X shots in their promotion and one of their endorsers (a guitar strap maker) is using one of those shots too.



But do you believe that you could have made the digital images identical to the ones originally shot on film, had you so wished ?


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2018)

I don't often go out with a mind to create a black and white image. I look for strong contrasts in lighting and colour or for interesting textures. I may see how they appear to me in B&W later. I began shooting film (no choice when I began taking pictures) but I never shot black and white film.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2018)

Victoria Clipper


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2018)

Nice one, dpc.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Oct 6, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> But do you believe that you could have made the digital images identical to the ones originally shot on film, had you so wished ?


probably very close. it seems to me a little like bokeh differences. the film has high acutance in the in focus high contrast areas which falls off into the background areas, especially the flat gray midtone areas; with less of the unsharp masking edge look, so the fall off is subtle, without the clear edge digital has. same subject film and digital (different shows):


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2018)

1. Crude breakwater
2. Details of condo tower to the left of the picture and a fancy hotel to the right


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2018)

Peterzuehike and dpc,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2018)

Log bench


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2018)

Roosting


----------



## Durf (Oct 9, 2018)

cayenne said:


> A quick question:
> 
> Do ya'll go out to shoot Black and White with purpose of mind beforehand? Or do you while out, see something you think "hey would look good B&W", or do you do like I seem to always do.....
> 
> ...



I very seldom snap a shot with the intentions of making a B&W (unless I'm shooting antiques and such with a B&W mission in mind). 

I often times though in post will create a version and see what B&W looks like of the image and then decide which route to go.
Sometimes I'm amazed and surprised at what a brilliant and awesome color image looks like in B&W.....

Perspective can be an ever changing work in progress sometimes.....


----------



## cayenne (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks!!

I've actually been thinking of going out on a coming weekend, and going out with the *intention* of shooting only B&W....I was contemplating putting the B&W profile setting on my camera, so that when looking at the images on the back, I'd be seeing them in B&W.....

I'd like to train my eye for this type shooting, and figured this might be a good way to make myself do it...and, it sin't like the color is lost,I can still bring it back in post.....

Anyone ever done anything in this manner?

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2018)

"Oh, what tangled webs we weave...": WInter branches in Beaconhill Park, Victoria BC, last February


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2018)

Walking the dog...: near Ogden Point, Victoria BC


----------



## Pookie (Oct 10, 2018)

Leica MP w/21mm ASPH
Ilford Delta 400 EI 300
Ilfotec DD-X (1+4) 20c for 9:00
5DSr "scan"


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2018)

Dpc and Pookie,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 11, 2018)

cayenne said:


> A quick question:
> 
> Do ya'll go out to shoot Black and White with purpose of mind beforehand? Or do you while out, see something you think "hey would look good B&W", or do you do like I seem to always do.....
> 
> ...



I intentionally shoot BW film. If you shoot enough BW you'll find that you see images in BW... it's different than color. If your just shooting and then deciding afterwards to convert I think your missing the beauty of BW photography. 

As for some of the comments above... I shoot digital (Canon, Leica and Pentax) and analog (Leica, Mamiya, Rollei, Canon, etc)... both have their place. Digital is great but why do you think there are so many filters trying to emulate film? And the key word there is emulate. Digital has a different image profile, different fall off, etc... you can massage it to "look" like film but often what is missed is the nuances. Is it better... no. Is it worse... no. It's different, I used to think it was just me that saw or felt something different about film compared to digital. So I dug out all my old gear and started to explore film again on my own. I have run a studio for years, wedding and portraiture. Mainly digital but over the years I have shied away from digital for all of my personal work as I have grown tired of the look. I shoot large format, medium and 135... because I can and I like it. The great thing is, at this point even clients are starting to ask for film. Over the last two years I've now shot 30-40% of the weddings on film. 

I know this is sacrilegious for a Canon digital site but film is making a comeback these days. If you don't think so you're burying your head in the sand. Many photographers are out there moving to film... or at the very least pulling out their dad's/grandpa's old film camera and starting to shoot again. Look at social media, look at commercial wedding photogs what you'll see is more and more film these days. Will it ever take over, nope. Will it die, nope. They can both play together.

And if you don't believe me... then ask yourself why Kodak just started back up the Ektachrome line? (which BTW, I have a massive order in for  )

So here is a converted image just for the occasion... My M6, bought in 92' used for 1700$ today retails for about 2500$ ( body only ) with the Summicron 50mm f/2 . And this is also my point regarding quality film cameras as opposed to new digital. What digital do you know that goes up in price 36 or even say 10 years after production? I'll wait... and my M4 or M3 have gone up in value even more. This is why they still kick ass to this day. Not even my newest Leica will do this... my M10 once driven off the show room floor dropped by a 1000$ immediately.

Canon 5D4 w/24-70 II


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2018)

Verge of aspen grove, October 8th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2018)

1. Long Beach, Vancouver Island (taken with an old Kodak P880 many years ago)
2. Boy with dog (7D + 100L macro)


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2018)

1. A very sweet Rottweiler
2. Vines against wall


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2018)

Down at the inner harbour, Victoria BC
View attachment 180952


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 14, 2018)

Lots of great photos dpc!


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2018)

Autumn aspen grove in high key


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2018)

Inner harbour, Victoria BC, last February (Fuji X-T10 + 14mm lens)


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2018)

Cormorant drying its wings, Sidney-by-the-Sea, Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like "Autumn aspen grove in high key". Well done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2018)

Morning moon


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2018)

1. Random flatbed by the wayside
2. Butchart Gardens, Saanich BC
3. Railway bridge spanning the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon SK


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2018)

dpc said:


> Morning moon



I really like this picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2018)

Reflections in a duck pond...


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 18, 2018)

Stormy afternoon.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2018)

Old granary on verge of field...


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2018)

Bhf3737 and dpc,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Bhf3737 and dpc,
> 
> Very nice shots, guys.


Thanks click! 
Sometimes bad weather is a blessing for photography.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 19, 2018)

Couple of B&W portraits; 5DS and 45/1.8 @ f/8 - 100/2 @f/3.2


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2018)

Very nice portraits, Sporgon.


----------



## karishmab (Oct 20, 2018)

Nice one. The Black and white are more interesting than coloring one. I loved it.


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2018)

Great portraits, Sporgon! Very nice indeed.


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2018)

Moraine Lake, Banff NP AB. I've posted this before but went back to see if I could improve upon it. I'll have to go back one of these days to see if I can do better. The trouble is, there are so many tourists at this location that it's pretty difficult getting a decent picture without someone walking in front of your camera.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2018)

Beautiful scenery. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 22, 2018)

5D4 w135L


----------



## Pookie (Oct 22, 2018)

Leica M4 w/ 21mm Elmarit ASPH
5DSr "scan"


----------



## Pookie (Oct 22, 2018)

Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
210mm Mamiya-Sekkor APO
Kodak TMY-2
5DSr "scan"


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2018)

Very nice B&W series, Pookie..

I really like the first picture. LOL Very funny.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice portraits, Sporgon.



@Click & dpc: many thanks. I love working in B&W, and often when going back to the colour version it can look aesthetically quite vulgar in colour !


----------



## Pookie (Oct 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice B&W series, Pookie..
> 
> I really like the first picture. LOL Very funny.



Thanks Click...

For color scans I generally use an Epson 850 but it's been actin funny so it's getting looked at. I pulled out a Canon 9000F II while it's in the shop and have been using it for color slide. Just scanned some 135 black & white from this weekend and I am really surprised at its quality. I am using Silverfast though... This was all shot on a Leica M4 BP with a 21mm Elmarit ASPH. I really love the FL on the rangefinder.

Leica M4 w/Elmarit 21mm (Orange filter)
Ilford Delta 400 at box
Ilfotec DD-X (1+4) 7:30 at 21c


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2018)

October 22nd, 2018: Old car, old outhouse, old farmyard (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2018)

October 22nd. 2018: Abandoned farmhouse: Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2018)

October 22nd, 2018: No Hunting!


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2018)

October 22nd, 2018: Loading seed with plenty of grain dust in the air (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 23, 2018)

dpc said:


> October 22nd, 2018: Loading seed with plenty of grain dust in the air (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)
> View attachment 181159


grain dust bokeh! Nice shot!


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 23, 2018)

Pookie said:


> 5D4 w135L


Lol they all look like they are smiling! Love the texture, great example of B+W


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2018)

Hotel lobby (Fujifilm X-T10 + 18-55mm kit lens)

I previously posted this picture but went back to the RAW file and post processed it with Capture One for Fuji. It does a good job of bringing back the highlights.


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2018)

November 1977: I can't remember what camera I used or even if I took the picture or my father did.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 23, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> Lol they all look like they are smiling! Love the texture, great example of B+W



Thanks...


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2018)

Relaxing (5DMII + 24-105 L)


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2018)

Mountain road to...where? Waterton Lakes National Park, south-west AB.


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2018)

October 24th, 2018: Industrial area


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I really like "Mountain road to...where?".


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2018)

Canadian Pacific train chugging across railway bridge over the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon, Saskatchewan.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 26, 2018)

The BBC website has today posted these black and whites from Roman Vishniac. Pretty amazing stuff from 80 years ago. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-45964835


----------



## DSP121 (Oct 27, 2018)

Amazing set of images. #2 looks more beautiful.


----------



## karishmab (Oct 27, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Leica M4 w/ 21mm Elmarit ASPH
> 5DSr "scan"


Lovely Black & white Caption.


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2018)

Mountainside, south-western British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2018)

Young girl with mask (5DMII + EF 100mm macro)


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2018)

dpc said:


> Young girl with mask (5DMII + EF 100mm macro)



I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2018)

Overlooking trailer court


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2018)

On the verge of Lake Louise AB in March


----------



## cayenne (Oct 29, 2018)

Does anyone every play around with HDR and B&W ?


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2018)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2018)

Inner harbour, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2018)

Greenhouse


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2018)

October 29th, 2018: ancient Fleetwood stereo hi fi abandoned in back alley


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 29, 2018)

20181028 Canoeing in Calgary.
One of the first few pictures yesterday with the new EOS R camera with EF 16-35 F/4L lens and adapter.


----------



## karishmab (Oct 30, 2018)

dpc said:


> Canadian Pacific train chugging across railway bridge over the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon, Saskatchewan.
> View attachment 181224


Good one! I loved the black and white combination.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2018)

Dpc and bhf3737,

Very nice B&W pictures, guys. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2018)

Looking across the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2018)

Sailing on the Salish Sea


----------



## Pookie (Oct 30, 2018)

Leica M4 w/ 21mm Elmarit ASPH 
Ilford Delta 400
Ilfotec DDX (1+4) 8:[email protected]


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2018)

October 30th, 2018: Rural vignettes


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2018)

Ancient Arcadia radio sitting on top of an ancient mattress leaning against an ancient shed...


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2018)

Railway wheel stop


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2018)

Wallking along the base of an oceanic breakwater


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the Ancient Arcadia radio and the Railway wheel stop. Well done.


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 31, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Leica M4 w/ 21mm Elmarit ASPH
> Ilford Delta 400
> Ilfotec DDX (1+4) 8:[email protected]


Quite evocative photo for those of us who spent many hours on the pitch watching the beautiful game. Well done!


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2018)

October 31st, 2018, early morning


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2018)

Overlooking Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2018)

Helping hands


----------



## karishmab (Nov 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Ancient Arcadia radio sitting on top of an ancient mattress leaning against an ancient shed...
> View attachment 181319


Nice image. I am surprised seeing this old one!


----------



## DSP121 (Nov 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Helping hands
> View attachment 181363


So lovely it is. You had captured a beautiful picture.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2018)

1. Small bay along Dallas Road, Victoria BC
2. Overlooking Quail's Gate winery, West Kelowna BC


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2018)

Old bicycle rims...


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc.

Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2018)

Pub and Restaurant


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2018)

Walking on the river: 5DMII + EF 70-300mm L

Went back to the RAW files to try out Affinity Photo with a slight touch up in ON1 Photo RAW 2018 and b&w conversion in NIK Silver Efex Pro 2.


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice reflection.


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2018)

For Rent: The Hot Room


----------



## Pookie (Nov 6, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> Quite evocative photo for those of us who spent many hours on the pitch watching the beautiful game. Well done!



Thanks, this was a great moment that looks a little harsher than it actually was. The ref is great and I ended up talking with him after the game. I talked him into showing up the next day at a park near our house so that I could take portraits of my sons for their soccer season... I had envisioned this image and the ref was so into it. Afterwards he asked if I would take a family picture for the holidays coming up. I get clients this way all the time, models I've shot have gotten married... I get a call, They have a baby, I get a call. Works out perfectly over the years.

If only I could get my sons to act like they were in trouble with the ref  (I know not BW but gives meaning to the above BW)
Mamiya RZ67 Pro II with 110mm f/2.8 and Broncholor into a 5' Octa.
Kodak Portra 400
5DSr scan




And some BW...
Leica MP with Summilux 50mm
Ilford Delta 400 (N+3)


----------



## Pookie (Nov 7, 2018)

Leica M4 BP
Summicron 35 v.2
Ilford FP4plus (N+2)
Ilfotec DD-X(1+4) 13:00 @22c
5DSr scan


----------



## Pookie (Nov 7, 2018)

Here is a straight shot from the 5DSr of my scans...

Leica M4 black paint w/ Summicron 35v.2


... by Cornelius, on Flickr


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 7, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Here is a straight shot from the 5DSr of my scans...
> 
> Leica M4 black paint w/ Summicron 35v.2
> 
> ...


Nice series Pookie!


----------



## Pookie (Nov 8, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Nice series Pookie!


Thanks CFB


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2018)

Wild bison in repose...


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the wild bison.


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 9, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Thanks, this was a great moment that looks a little harsher than it actually was. The ref is great and I ended up talking with him after the game. I talked him into showing up the next day at a park near our house so that I could take portraits of my sons for their soccer season... I had envisioned this image and the ref was so into it. Afterwards he asked if I would take a family picture for the holidays coming up. I get clients this way all the time, models I've shot have gotten married... I get a call, They have a baby, I get a call. Works out perfectly over the years.
> 
> If only I could get my sons to act like they were in trouble with the ref  (I know not BW but gives meaning to the above BW)
> Mamiya RZ67 Pro II with 110mm f/2.8 and Broncholor into a 5' Octa.
> ...


Nice concept except your son was having way too much fun as well as the ref! The first shot was the real deal, like the above diner shot. I enjoy your work, certainly the film presentation, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2018)

Early morning, November 10th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2018)

November 12th, 2018: Manitou (5DMII + EF 100mm L macro)


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2018)

Derelicts (5DMII + 100mm L macro)


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2018)

Boardwalk, Swan Lake, Victoria BC, February 2018


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2018)

1. Ferry from Vancouver to Vancouver Island
2. Waiting to load grain


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the last one.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 18, 2018)

20181117_Zmudowski_M4_218.jpg by Cornelius, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2018)

Vignettes from Victoria and Saanich, Vancouver Island


----------



## Pookie (Nov 19, 2018)

My sons... my oldest just lost his front tooth so the smile is a lil'wonky.

Rolleiflex 2.8f with Rolleinar 1
Ilford Delta 100
HC-110 ( Dil. D ) 4:45 minutes at 20c
5DSr "scan"


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2018)

Very nice portraits, Pookie. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2018)

Breakwater at Waskesiu Lake, Prince Albert National Park, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## Pookie (Nov 20, 2018)

Pacific Ave. - Santa Cruz, Ca.
November 17th, 2018

With the crazy fires we've had here in California the atmospheric haze has been great for photography but horrible for your lungs.

Leica M4 black w/Summicron 35 v.2
Ilford Delta 400
HC-110 Dil. D 8:15 minutes at 22°c


----------



## Pookie (Nov 20, 2018)

Leica M4 black w/Summicron 35 v.2
Ilford Delta 400
HC-110 Dil. D 8:15 minutes at 22°c 
5DSr "scan"





Just at the end of our 2 mile walk out to this spot we came across a driftwood fort... a dream find for my 6 year old.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 20, 2018)

This area is great and ruggedly beautiful....

Here is a comparison of format... top Leica M4, bottom Rolleiflex 2.8f


Leica M4 black w/Summicron 35 v.2
Ilford Delta 400
HC-110 Dil. D 8:15 minutes at 22°c
5DSr "scan"




Rolleiflex 2.8f
Ilford Delta 100
HC-110 ( Dil. D ) 4:45 minutes at 20c
5DSr "scan"


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 21, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Pacific Ave. - Santa Cruz, Ca.
> November 17th, 2018
> 
> With the crazy fires we've had here in California the atmospheric haze has been great for photography but horrible for your lungs.
> ...


Nice shot! I'm really happy that rain is falling today and the fire danger eases but the Camp fire area will have new problems with this weather. I hope we never see the likes of a fire like that again!


----------



## Pookie (Nov 23, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> Nice shot! I'm really happy that rain is falling today and the fire danger eases but the Camp fire area will have new problems with this weather. I hope we never see the likes of a fire like that again!



Where are you generally? Not an address... I'm in the Bay area and from Santa Cruz originally. And yes, Camp area and Paradise is FUBAR. That will take years to come back. The rain is a blessing but now come the possible floods. In all my time here in California I've never seen smoke this bad from one fire. Crazy, and I've seen some massive incidents... Loma Prieta, Oakland fires, Napa fires, San Bruno explosion ( I was in SSF). This Camp fire was intense. Glad to see it close to contained. David...

So with all this fire, once we got the rain...Thanksgiving was clear. We had to go out. My youngest playing Hide and seek.


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 24, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Where are you generally? Not an address... I'm in the Bay area and from Santa Cruz originally. And yes, Camp area and Paradise is FUBAR. That will take years to come back. The rain is a blessing but now come the possible floods. In all my time here in California I've never seen smoke this bad from one fire. Crazy, and I've seen some massive incidents... Loma Prieta, Oakland fires, Napa fires, San Bruno explosion ( I was in SSF). This Camp fire was intense. Glad to see it close to contained. David...
> 
> So with all this fire, once we got the rain...Thanksgiving was clear. We had to go out. My youngest playing Hide and seek.


I'm in the bay area as well, east bay and native CA. I agree the smoke was worst than anything I can ever remember, the smoke made it all the way to New York!


----------



## Pookie (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Pookie (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## DSP121 (Nov 26, 2018)

Pookie said:


> This area is great and ruggedly beautiful....
> 
> Here is a comparison of format... top Leica M4, bottom Rolleiflex 2.8f
> 
> ...


Great set of images. # 2 is an awesome one.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 26, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> Great set of images. # 2 is an awesome one.


Thanks.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2018)

Rock on the banks of the Bow River


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2018)

Decided to check out some of our back alleys this morning.


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2018)

Light and shadow: looking up Blanchard Street, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2018)

1. Tree covered with hoar frost
2. Changing a light bulb


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2018)

Cargo vessel heading for the Olympic Peninsula, Washington State


----------



## Pookie (Nov 29, 2018)

Leica M6
Voigtlander 21mm f4
Kodak 3200 pro
HC-110 Dil. D 9:00 minutes at 22°c


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Leica M6
> Voigtlander 21mm f4
> Kodak 3200 pro
> HC-110 Dil. D 9:00 minutes at 22°c


I really like this picture!


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2018)

At anchor


----------



## Pookie (Nov 29, 2018)

dpc said:


> I really like this picture!



Thanks DPC...

Last night I had developed this roll at about 11pm... i set up the 5DSr on the copy stand and 'scanned" my film. Normally I do six frames at a time but on this roll I got an extra frame, #37. I had to set up the stand for just one frame ( a PITA) and didn't want to but figured I might as well since I deve'd it. Turned out to be my favorite of the roll.


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2018)

November 30th, 2018: Frost rimed bench in heavy fog


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2018)

I really like your last picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2018)

Heavy winter fog


----------



## Pookie (Dec 3, 2018)

Leica M6 w/ 21mm Voigtlander
Summicron 35 v.2
Ilford Delta 400 
HC-110 (Dil. D) 5:[email protected]°C

I've never owned 3rd party lenses from Voigtlander... this 21mm is outstanding and easily equal to the Elmarit. Like it so much I just bought a second one for my other daily carry.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2018)

December 3rd, 2018: I can' t remember when I've seen so much rime frost over such an extended period.

Canon 5DMII + EF 50mm f/1.4 converted to Fuji Neopan Acros 100 film simulation in DXO FilmPack 5


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2018)

Sometime in the mid-1950's, camera unknown but probably a Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Beta


----------



## Pookie (Dec 4, 2018)

dpc said:


> Sometime in the mid-1950's, camera unknown but probably a Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Beta
> View attachment 181876


 Great memories... so much prefer grain over noise.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 4, 2018)

dpc said:


> December 3rd, 2018: I can' t remember when I've seen so much rime frost over such an extended period.
> 
> Canon 5DMII + EF 50mm f/1.4 converted to Fuji Neopan Acros 100 film simulation in DXO FilmPack 5
> View attachment 181870


 Yikes... looks nothing like current Acros. Most will never know though as it was recently discontinued, such a shame. Fortunately I still have about 50 rolls of 120 left and 30 or so of 135.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 4, 2018)

Leica M6 w/ 21mm Voigtlander
Summicron 35 v.2
Ilford Delta 400 
HC-110 (Dil. D) 5:[email protected]°C


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2018)

December 3rd, 2018


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2018)

Pookie and dpc,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 6, 2018)

Sometime you gotta get low to get your subject 

Leica M6 w/ 21mm Voigtlander
Summicron 35 v.2
Ilford Delta 400 
HC-110 (Dil. D) 5:[email protected]°C


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2018)

Looking across the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon, September 11th, 2018


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2018)

Pookie,

I love this dog.







Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## karishmab (Dec 10, 2018)

dpc said:


> December 3rd, 2018
> View attachment 181907
> View attachment 181908


Both the images are amazing. I loved it. Black and White's photography are always awesome.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2018)

1. Mountain river, March 2018
2. Victorian pile: Banff Springs Hotel, opened in 1888


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2018)

Casual shot from a morning walk about town


----------



## karishmab (Dec 15, 2018)

dpc said:


> Casual shot from a morning walk about town
> View attachment 181999


Beautiful shot. Keep it up bro!


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2018)

Down by the river: Saskatoon, Saskatchewan


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2018)

dpc said:


> 1. Mountain river, March 2018
> 2. Victorian pile: Banff Springs Hotel, opened in 1888



Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2018)

Fishing and freighting on the Salish Sea


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2018)

Impromptu portrait: reminded me of that old Jack Nicholson movie poster for The Shining (7D + EF 300mm f/3L IS)
View attachment 182064


----------



## bluediablo (Dec 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> Impromptu portrait: reminded me of that old Jack Nicholson movie poster for The Shining (7D + EF 300mm f/3L IS)
> View attachment 182064


Lol, exactly!


----------



## Pookie (Dec 17, 2018)

I made a new modification to my copy stands for large and medium format negs. I'm also ready to throw down some portrait wet plates that I have been working on for years. This "scanning" work is now the job of two 5DSr''s that I dedicate to this analog endeavor. I've abandon all flatbeds. I never liked the 5DS Canons but after using for this type of work my feelings have changed. I'd never use them for my wedding work as there are way better cameras for that but for scanning they are a dream.

Rolleiflex 2.8f
Kodak TMY-2 
HC110 (DIlution D) 8:30 at 22 C


----------



## cayenne (Dec 18, 2018)

Pookie said:


> I made a new modification to my copy stands for large and medium format negs. I'm also ready to throw down some portrait wet plates that I have been working on for years. This "scanning" work is now the job of two 5DSr''s that I dedicate to this analog endeavor. I've abandon all flatbeds. I never liked the 5DS Canons but after using for this type of work my feelings have changed. I'd never use them for my wedding work as there are way better cameras for that but for scanning they are a dream.
> 
> Rolleiflex 2.8f
> Kodak TMY-2
> HC110 (DIlution D) 8:30 at 22 C



I'm trying to picture in my head this set up you describe...

Is there any way you could take pictures of your set up and post here for use to see what you are doing with the two 5DSR's?

You're using them as a type of 'scanner'?

C


----------



## Pookie (Dec 19, 2018)

It's just regular copy stands but I have two one for 35 and one for 120 and large format. The 5DSR's, 1 each, are mounted permanently as I do not use them for anything but this. The modifications are to the base of the copy stand for wet mounting large format. Basically I have modified both to have permanent negative holders under backlighting. Mine stands are both Kaisers copy stands, pretty standard... the bases, I'm considering doing a little business with so not going to post images quite yet of it.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 19, 2018)

Pookie said:


> It's just regular copy stands but I have two one for 35 and one for 120 and large format. The 5DSR's, 1 each, are mounted permanently as I do not use them for anything but this. The modifications are to the base of the copy stand for wet mounting large format. Basically I have modified both to have permanent negative holders under backlighting. Mine stands are both Kaisers copy stands, pretty standard... the bases, I'm considering doing a little business with so not going to post images quite yet of it.




Ok thanks...interesting.

I'll have to go google "copy stands" now....


C


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2018)

Crossing Broughton Street, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2018)

Jigs the Boston terrier and two boys, mid-1950s, Edmonton AB, camera unknown but likely a Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Beta


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2018)

Parked


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2018)

Abandoned:

1. Old open-sided woodshed within forest with massive split cedar log to the fore.
2. House on prairie farmland


----------



## karishmab (Dec 21, 2018)

dpc said:


> Abandoned:
> 
> 1. Old open-sided woodshed within forest with massive split cedar log to the fore.
> 2. House on prairie farmland
> ...


Great shot it is. The Black & White looks perfect. Really Great Job Man!


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2018)

karishmab said:


> Great shot it is. The Black & White looks perfect. Really Great Job Man!



+1

Well done, dpc.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 21, 2018)

dpc said:


> Jigs the Boston terrier and two boys, mid-1950s, Edmonton AB, camera unknown but likely a Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Beta
> View attachment 182152


Iconic image...


----------



## Pookie (Dec 21, 2018)

Ocean Beach yesterday...

Rolleiflex 2.8f w/ Rolleinar 1
Ilford Delta 100
HC-110 (Dil. D) 5:15 minutes at 22°c


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2018)

Very nice portrait, Pookie.


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2018)

Exploring Pacific breakwater, Ogden Point, Victoria BC


----------



## Pookie (Dec 23, 2018)

Ocean Beach ...

Rolleiflex 2.8f 
Ilford Delta 100
HC-110 (Dil. D) 5:15 minutes at 22°c


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2018)

Very nice portraits, Pookie!


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2018)

Another oldie from the mid-1950's, probably taken by my dad with his Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Beta. Out of focus and generally messy, but I like it anyway. Fishing for goldeye on the South Saskatchewan River.


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2018)

Band playing at an art gallery (Fujifilm FinePix X100)


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2018)

At the local museum yesterday: Fujifilm X-T10 with Fujifilm Neopan Acros 100 film simulation added in DxO FilmPack 5


----------



## Pookie (Dec 23, 2018)

The 3 L's (Lori, Linda and Laura) out a Funston Fort in San Francisco. One of my favorite pastimes, Stranger shooting. I always ask, never candid. I like connecting with people. At this point I have taken over 8k stranger portraits in about 20 years. These 3 had more dogs than I could count and were disappointed that not all of them were dressed in their elf outfits. Unfortunately I was heading to a model shoot so didn't have the time to stick around. Gave them my business card, they came by the studio the next day and they scheduled "family" portraits next week after Christmas. 

Happy Holidays !!!

Rolleiflex 2.8f 
Ilford Delta 100
HC-110 (Dil. D) 5:15 minutes at 22°c


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2018)

Pookie said:


> The 3 L's (Lori, Linda and Laura) out a Funston Fort in San Francisco. One of my favorite pastimes, Stranger shooting. I always ask, never candid. I like connecting with people. At this point I have taken over 8k stranger portraits in about 20 years. These 3 had more dogs than I could count and were disappointed that not all of them were dressed in their elf outfits. Unfortunately I was heading to a model shoot so didn't have the time to stick around. Gave them my business card, they came by the studio the next day and they scheduled "family" portraits next week after Christmas.
> 
> Happy Holidays !!!
> 
> ...


Nice picture. They look a bit eccentric. I like dogs but I think that'd be a way over the top for me.


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2018)

Old Oshkosh snow plow at the local museum... Edit: I've just been informed that it's a 1950's Oshkosh snow blower, not a snow plow. Makes sense.


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2018)

Old International truck


----------



## dpc (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 27, 2018)

At the NK'MIP cultural centre and vineyard outside Osoyoos, British Columbia


----------



## bluediablo (Dec 27, 2018)

Pookie said:


> The 3 L's (Lori, Linda and Laura) out a Funston Fort in San Francisco. One of my favorite pastimes, Stranger shooting. I always ask, never candid. I like connecting with people. At this point I have taken over 8k stranger portraits in about 20 years. These 3 had more dogs than I could count and were disappointed that not all of them were dressed in their elf outfits. Unfortunately I was heading to a model shoot so didn't have the time to stick around. Gave them my business card, they came by the studio the next day and they scheduled "family" portraits next week after Christmas.
> 
> Happy Holidays !!!
> 
> ...


I like this shot, David. It's great to be able to connect with people and ask to shoot. That would be tough for me.


----------



## dpc (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Pookie (Dec 29, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> I like this shot, David. It's great to be able to connect with people and ask to shoot. That would be tough for me.



Thanks BD... Hard? Do you mean approaching people? That was the point of the whole exercise about 20 years ago when I took a photography class. Getting out of your comfort zone and connecting with your subjects. I'm not going to lie though, I can still remember the fear of my first stranger portrait. To be honest... that "fear" is still there sometimes but its the main reason I still do it. I love that feeling of unease and then relief when done... and I have a great image. I have meet many great people over the years with this endeavor.

Happy Holidays !!! 
David...

Here is one that not a stranger portrait... this is Christine.

Mamiya RZ67 Pro II w/ 210mm APO
Ilford Delta 100
HC-110 (Dil. D) 5:15 minutes at 22°c


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2018)

Railway siding, Lake Louise AB


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2018)

Pookie,

Very nice portrait.



Beautiful shot, dpc.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Pookie,
> 
> Very nice portrait.
> 
> ...


Thanks Click and indeed DPC... lovely scene.

Here are my sons....
Canon 5D4 w/24-70 f2.8
Broncolor 800S w 22 Mola Demi socked.


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2018)

Very nice portraits, Pookie!


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2018)

1. Mountain through pines at Banff AB
2. Columbia Ice Field at Saskatchewan Crossing between Banff and Jasper AB


----------



## Pookie (Dec 30, 2018)

Rolleiflex 2.8f 
Ilford Delta 100
HC-110 (Dil. D) 5:15 minutes at 22°c 

She's performing in SF tonight at the ballet


----------



## bluediablo (Dec 31, 2018)

Pookie said:


> Thanks BD... Hard? Do you mean approaching people? That was the point of the whole exercise about 20 years ago when I took a photography class. Getting out of your comfort zone and connecting with your subjects. I'm not going to lie though, I can still remember the fear of my first stranger portrait. To be honest... that "fear" is still there sometimes but its the main reason I still do it. I love that feeling of unease and then relief when done... and I have a great image. I have meet many great people over the years with this endeavor.
> 
> Happy Holidays !!!
> David...
> ...


Beautiful shot! as are the beach shots of your sons. I really enjoy the film shots but it was nice to see the 5d4 beach shots. As always I look forward to your posts. Today's make me realize I need to get over the coast, I've been so busy with work this year that I missed my regular coastal excursions. I lack the skill and the equipment for portraiture, so I wouldn't even consider asking! Have a great 2019!
Randall


----------



## bluediablo (Dec 31, 2018)

dpc said:


> 1. Mountain through pines at Banff AB
> 2. Columbia Ice Field at Saskatchewan Crossing between Banff and Jasper AB
> View attachment 182371
> View attachment 182372


Nice shots DPC, always like seeing your perspective of your world! Certainly in black and white!


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> Beautiful shot! as are the beach shots of your sons. I really enjoy the film shots but it was nice to see the 5d4 beach shots. As always I look forward to your posts. Today's make me realize I need to get over the coast, I've been so busy with work this year that I missed my regular coastal excursions. I lack the skill and the equipment for portraiture, so I wouldn't even consider asking! Have a great 2019!
> Randall



Well Randall, some of the best portraits I've taken have been with a cell phone and as for skill... not required if you are having fun. I live in the bay area so coastal excursions are a weekend thing as my boys need the outdoors. I lived in Santa Cruz for years so the ocean is in my heart and I need the recharge of frequent visits. 

Happy New year to all... take care and take pictures in 2019 
David...


----------



## karishmab (Jan 1, 2019)

Pookie said:


> Thanks Click and indeed DPC... lovely scene.
> 
> Here are my sons....
> Canon 5D4 w/24-70 f2.8
> Broncolor 800S w 22 Mola Demi socked.





dpc said:


> 1. Mountain through pines at Banff AB
> 2. Columbia Ice Field at Saskatchewan Crossing between Banff and Jasper AB
> View attachment 182371
> View attachment 182372


Beautiful Snowfall. # 1 is awesome. Loved to see the black and white shot.


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2019)

Returning from fishing trip on the Salish Sea


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2019)

Small bay on the Pacific: Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2019)

Outside town...


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.

Happy New Year!


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.
> 
> Happy New Year!



And a Happy New Year to you, yours, and everybody!


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2019)

Young boy with helmet: impromptu photo taken a decade ago. I'd added some texturing to it at the time which I now regret, but it is what it is.


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2019)

Time for some boarding...


----------



## Pookie (Jan 2, 2019)

Zmudowski SB


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2019)

Vineyard kitsch


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2019)

Hopewell Rocks, New Brunswick, Canada: Adox CMS 30 film simulation added via DxO FilmPack 5


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2019)

Lighthouse on the coast of Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2019)

The restaurant at Mission Hill winery, West Kelowna, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2019)

Ready to load


----------



## Pookie (Jan 4, 2019)

San Gregorio SB


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2019)

Pookie said:


> San Gregorio SB


A really nice picture!


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2019)

Two old beaters in a field


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2019)

Looking across a rocky beach toward the Keltic Lodge Resort and Spa on Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2019)

Looking down from a mountain top


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the last one.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2019)

Cowichan Lake, Vancouver Island


----------



## MalingJemuran (Jan 6, 2019)

Looking at a report

60D EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II @55mm
1/20 f5.6 6400


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2019)

The first and second from the coastline of Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia, the last the Hopewell Rocks, New Brunswick


----------



## karishmab (Jan 8, 2019)

dpc said:


> The first and second from the coastline of Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia, the last the Hopewell Rocks, New Brunswick
> View attachment 182471
> View attachment 182472
> View attachment 182473


Nice Black & white photos. Black & white always remain evergreen!


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc,


----------



## bluediablo (Jan 9, 2019)

dpc said:


> Looking down from a mountain top
> View attachment 182443


nice capture dpc!


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2019)

Architectural and avian vignette: flying home


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2019)

Lamp post


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2019)

Rock and stand of gary oak


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2019)

Red cedar driftwood on Pacific beach, Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2019)

Power outlet in regional park, January 9th, 2019


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh, what tangled webs we weave.....


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2019)

Street scenes, Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2019)

Halifax is a beautiful city. Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## karishmab (Jan 23, 2019)

dpc said:


> Street scenes, Halifax, Nova Scotia
> View attachment 182758
> View attachment 182759
> View attachment 182760


Amazing images. #1 is awesome. I love the silent zone. It's calm and cool.


----------



## dpc (Mar 26, 2019)

Fishing


----------



## dpc (Mar 26, 2019)

Beach combing


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2019)

Wild 4 Whales


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2019)

The "Star Kilimanjaro", a Danish registered general cargo ship, photographed off Clover Point, Victoria BC, this past February.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

Iron fence palings...


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2019)

Orca class patrol vessel (#59 - Wolf) of the RCN off the coast of Victoria BC this past February.


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2019)

Cormorants and one lonely gull on pilings


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2019)

Kite surfer going for air


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2019)

Vignettes from Victoria BC this past February


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2019)

Looking toward Ogden Point from Esquimalt, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2019)

Can I join you guys?


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2019)

Hotels and condo blocks surrounding the Inner Harbour, Victoria BC
An inukshuk on a large rock, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

I posted a similar picture a couple of days ago. I think the framing is better on this one but somehow I think the general appearance (contrast and whatnot) is more appealing on the first one.


----------



## dpc (Apr 29, 2019)

Harbour vignettes (Fujifilm X-T10 + 18-55mm lens)


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## briangus (Apr 29, 2019)

Marina Bay Sands Lightshow


----------



## dpc (Apr 29, 2019)

Behind old religous residence, now turned into apartments (I think) in Victoria BC
Looking down Wharf Street, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2019)

Large ancient eye bolt and mooring ring on rocky Pacific beach


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2019)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2019)

Aspen


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2019)

Combing the beach along Dallas Road, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2019)

1.Tying the knot: bronze sculpture in


the Inner Harbour, Victoria BC
2. Anchor


----------



## Click (May 1, 2019)

Nice B&W, dpc. Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2019)

Harbour scenes (looking across Inner Harbour, Victoria BC from Esquimault)


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2019)

From Victoria BC 
View attachment 184316


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2019)

Ditto


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2019)

Alley


----------



## Click (May 3, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2019)

Kayaking


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2019)




----------



## dpc (May 14, 2019)

From in and around Victoria, Vancouver Island, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2019)

"Auriga Leader" - 11 year old vehicle carrier registered in Panama. Taken off the coast of Victoria BC this past February.


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2019)

Winter scene


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2019)

"Fish Market" - At Sidney by the Sea, Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (May 14, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2019)

Winter in the park


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2019)

Dahlia


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 19, 2019)

dpc said:


> Dahlia
> View attachment 184650


Very nice, contrasty, image dpc


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2019)

Mexican Seafood (harbour scene, Victoria BC)


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2019)

Winter on the Pacific seacoast, Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (May 22, 2019)

Split rail fence overlooking the Pacific


----------



## Click (May 22, 2019)

Beautiful B&W pictures, dpc. Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2019)

Oceanside detritus


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2019)

Oceanside walking trail


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2019)

Backyard


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2019)

Winter on the west coast of Canada


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2019)

Spike in snow covered split rail fence...


----------



## digigal (May 27, 2019)

Took this yesterday at my son's wedding of his bride's dress before she dressed. Used the R and the R 35/1.8 and converted to BW in LR


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2019)

Table


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2019)

Bench on walking trail backed by honeysuckle bushes


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2019)

Engine trouble


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2019)

Iron bench in snow storm


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2019)

The west coast in winter


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2019)

Reservoir in spring


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2019)

Winter waterfall


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2019)

Lily of the Valley


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2019)

St. Francis in the garden


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2019)

Snowy steps


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2019)

This past February on the west coast


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2019)

Please, no more snow, we had enough this winter. 








Nice shots, dpc. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 6, 2019)

Click said:


> Please, no more snow, we had enough this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno....its in the mid to upper 90's here for couple weeks.....AC has been running non-stop since about end of April.

Snow looks nice right about now.....closest I can get to that is to go hit the sno-ball stands....


cayenne


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2019)

Coastal scene, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2019)

Very nice picture., dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2019)

Cedar driftwood on Pacific beach


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2019)

Pacific shore


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2019)

Pacific shoreline on a gloomy February day


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2019)

Oceanside scenes, Vancouver Island, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2019)

Fishing


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2019)

Nice pictures. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2019)

Mainstreet


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2019)

Nice series, dpc. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 17, 2019)

dpc said:


> View attachment 185115




I'm curious, DPC....do you go out intending to shoot B&W...or do you shoot and just find the ones that would react nicely to B&W.

Thanks,

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2019)

Farm, central Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I'm curious, DPC....do you go out intending to shoot B&W...or do you shoot and just find the ones that would react nicely to B&W.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> cayenne



Primarily the latter, Cayenne. I should think more about how scenes will look in black and white. I'm trying to train my brain to think more in this direction.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 17, 2019)

dpc said:


> Primarily the latter, Cayenne. I should think more about how scenes will look in black and white. I'm trying to train my brain to think more in this direction.




Thank you dpc!!

Yeah, I'm basically the same way....I shoot always for color, and often, it is usually the shot I can't quite "fix" in post, that I then start to play around with B&W as a method to rescue an image I like but might have colors/lighting I just can't seem to 'fix'.

I really started doing that on concert shots I took...often with harsh red or blue spotlighting, etc....I could make it a cool image in B&W, when I could not get color results I liked.

THAT being said, Im hoping on the next month or two when I get a bit more photo time...I wanna pick like a weekend and shoot ONLY with B&W in mind. Like you mentioned, I want to try to train my brain to look for interesting subject and look at things like contrast in the scenes, and try to compose for that.

I was thinking maybe to set the color profile to B&W on the camera when shooting those days....just so I can see the previews on the camera back in B&W. I know I can still get a color shot out of it, but thought by only reviewing the shots on the camera in black and white....might help me train my brain so to speak.

Anyway, I've really been enjoying your imagery, please keep posting!!!

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2019)

Yesterday along the local walking trail


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2019)

Convention Centre, Douglas Street, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2019)

Sir John Franklin, Canadian Coast Guard research vessel, docked at Ogden Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2019)

Errant coffee cup. Not mine. I hate the stuff.


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2019)

Inner harbour, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2019)

Bench on rocky Pacific shore


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2019)

Log bench with abandoned bottle of water


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2019)

Scenes from Victoria, BC, this past February


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2019)

Free standing field stone wall


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2019)

Raven


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2019)

Driftwood laden beach looking into the late afternoon sun


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2019)

dpc said:


> Driftwood laden beach looking into the late afternoon sun



Very nice picture, dpc.

I really like the Raven.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2019)

Mountainside


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2019)

Rocky Pacific beach


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2019)

Bench on beach


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice series, dpc. I especially like the Rocky Pacific beach.


----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2019)

Shore of the local reservoir


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2019)

6 file focus stack in Affinity Photo


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 20, 2019)

maine light house_ by joseph kelly, on Flickr

a dark and moody photo


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2019)

Dpc and BeforeEOSCamera,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## digigal (Jul 21, 2019)

I printed this in B&W..Liked the symmetry. 
Catherine

Cuts Like Butter . . .


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2019)

Very nice shot, Catherine.


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2019)

Farmland in the valley of the Rosebud River, southern Alberta


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Aug 2, 2019)

Antler on fence, two treatments: Fuji X-T10 + 18-55mm


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2019)

Garden marginalia


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2019)

Rural car park


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2019)

Natural shortgrass prairie, southern Saskatchewan


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 24, 2019)

I captured this image the other day in the Tasmanian highlands during a period of snowy weather. I love it for its stark depiction of the harsh realities of the almost alpine

areas


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2019)

I really like this shot. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 25, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done, Aussie shooter.


Cheers mate. So do I.


----------



## dpc (Aug 25, 2019)

Vehicle deck on ferry


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2019)

Photog


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2019)

Beautiful landscape. Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2019)

Queen of New Westminster enroute to Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2019)

The Pacific, man, dog, and jellyfish

Man taking a cell 'phone photo of a jellyfish


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2019)

Wedding shoot at Englishman River Falls, Vancouver Island. It looks pretty iffy to me. One slip...


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2019)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2019)

Cowichan Bay, Vancouver Island, British Columbia (Fujifilm X-T10 + 18-55mm lens)


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2019)

Winery pergola


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2019)

Vermillion Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2019)

Beautiful series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2019)

Mountain town


----------



## dpc (Aug 31, 2019)

Victoria, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, inner harbour at dusk


----------



## dpc (Aug 31, 2019)

China town, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Aug 31, 2019)

Waiting for the ferry...


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2019)

Beautiful scenery. Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2019)

Mountain road


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice! Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2019)

Busker


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2019)

The Englishman River, Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2019)

Another nice series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2019)

Parade


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2019)

Parade


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2019)

Shine and show


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2019)

Coastal waters in light fog


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2019)

I really like the shades of grey. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2019)

Mount Rundle, outside Banff AB


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2019)

Very nice shot. dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2019)

Ferries crossing


----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2019)

Elderly gentleman examining the cairn at Cattle Point, Victoria, BC.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2019)

dpc said:


> Elderly gentleman examining the cairn at Cattle Point, Victoria, BC.



Very nice picture!


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2019)

Taking it easy at Rathtrevor Beach, Parksville, Vancouver Island BC


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2019)

Vignette of Victoria, Vancouver Island, at sunset


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2019)

A walk in the woods...


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2019)

1. Ironwork
2. Harbour patrol (Victoria, British Columbia)


----------



## cayenne (Sep 18, 2019)

dpc said:


> 1. Ironwork
> 2. Harbour patrol (Victoria, British Columbia)
> View attachment 186665
> View attachment 186666


I would make a suggestion, to photoshop that lady's head out of the top one.....its a major distraction, and would really make a cool image if you would remove her head.

Just my $0.02,

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I would make a suggestion, to photoshop that lady's head out of the top one.....its a major distraction, and would really make a cool image if you would remove her head.
> 
> Just my $0.02,
> 
> cayenne





Thanks for the suggestion. I appreciate it. I thought of that but decided to leave things as they are. Primarily because I'm not good at that sort of thing (I don't use Photoshop but do have Affinity Photo).


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2019)

Ironwork


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2019)

Going fishing (Ogden Point, Victoria BC)


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2019)

Man and Boston terrier on the beach


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2019)

Photographer


----------



## cayenne (Sep 18, 2019)

dpc said:


> Ironwork
> View attachment 186670




Well, I'd not have cropped off the top of the image...that's part of what makes it cool....

Just clone stamp the ladies head out was my suggestion.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Well, I'd not have cropped off the top of the image...that's part of what makes it cool....
> 
> Just clone stamp the ladies head out was my suggestion.





I can try. Actually the second one is a different picture.


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, dpc.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Sep 20, 2019)

dpc said:


> View attachment 186706
> View attachment 186707


Great skies in those shots dpc


----------



## cayenne (Sep 20, 2019)

dpc said:


> View attachment 186706
> View attachment 186707


I especially like that top one with the RR sign....

Very nice composition!!

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2019)

Local reservoir a few days ago


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2019)

At play in the badlands


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## JoTomOz (Oct 5, 2019)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2hfzVdU


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice shot, Joshua.


----------



## JoTomOz (Oct 8, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Joshua.


Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2019)

We awoke to this this morning. It'll melt but is a foreshadowing of what's to come.


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice B&W. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2019)

Breakwater at Ogden Point, Victoria BC, pointing to the Olympic Peninsula in the United States. There's a fog bank in the distance.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2019)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2019)

Vermillion Lake outside Banff AB

5DMII


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2019)

August in the mountains


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2019)

Cattle country


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2019)

Vignette from China Town, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2019)

Very nice B&W, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2019)

Yesterday


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2019)

Retired marine engine


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2019)

Promenade along the inner harbour, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2019)

Along local walking trail yesterday morning.


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 9, 2019)

Here are some long distance shots that were taken with the sun in a position to wash out most of the color in the shot. B+W made the images worthwhile.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2019)

Very nice shots. Well done, IslanderMV.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2019)

Mountain waterfall


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2019)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 13, 2019)

dpc said:


> Mountain waterfall
> View attachment 187495




DPC.....all I can say is "*WOW*"!!!


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2019)

Breakfast anyone!


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice picture, dpc. Bon Appetit!


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2019)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)

Bolts


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2020)

One of the neighbours.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 9, 2020)

dpc said:


> One of the neighbours.
> View attachment 188155



Wow, loving the owl shot.

Were you close to it, or did you have to use a pretty big zoom?

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Wow, loving the owl shot.
> 
> Were you close to it, or did you have to use a pretty big zoom?
> 
> cayenne



I used my Canon 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C. I was reasonably close. The owl frequently roosts in our spruce trees, especiall in winter, and takes little notice if we're close by or not.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 9, 2020)

dpc said:


> I used my Canon 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C. I was reasonably close. The owl frequently roosts in our spruce trees, especiall in winter, and takes little notice if we're close by or not.



Thanks for the info.
VERY cool shots....lol, if I had a "model" like that close by frequently, I'm afraid I'd be making WAY too many owl shots...they'd be eating up too much HD space on my systems!!


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## bluediablo (Jan 13, 2020)

dpc said:


> View attachment 188213


Is that Sasquatch in the trees or your shadow? I can't tell.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)

bluediablo said:


> Is that Sasquatch in the trees or your shadow? I can't tell.




Well, it could be sasquatch, but it's me. The hairy ape man couldn't avoid detection where I live.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 13, 2020)

@ dpc
Print this.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, dpc. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2020)

Small town Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2020)

Fan Tan Alley, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2020)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2020)

Large greenhouse


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2020)

Winery


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2020)

Blue jay feather in my backyard this morning.


----------



## JoTomOz (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2020)

Beautiful shots, dpc. I especially like the flower. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2020)

Very nice picture, JoTomOz.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2020)

Terrestrial orcas


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## cayenne (Apr 14, 2020)

dpc said:


> View attachment 189822


This is truly AMAZING!!!

C


----------



## cayenne (Apr 14, 2020)

I"ve been playing around with my 6x17 Medium Format View camera.

Before the virus thing hit, I went to City Park and just took at test shot....no dark cloth, so focus and even composition was a bit of guesswork, but I was impressed with what I got still.

This negative was scanned in 300dpi and I looked it came out it said to 1ft x 3ft....of course I shrank this WAAAY down for the web and sending on phone and emails to friends, but just thought I'd post it since such an unusual format.

Can't wait for this to get past this virus so I can really go out in search of something *EPIC* to shoot one shot panoramic pictures with!!

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2020)

On the inside looking out


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2020)

Bridge superstructure


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2020)

Going up


----------



## cayenne (Apr 17, 2020)

First attempts I did shooting medium format film with Hasselblad 501CM...I think this was 80mm lens...maybe Ilford HP5. 400 ISO film.

First time trying to shoot through an old waist level viewfinder, learning the moving left and right are the opposite from what you see in viewfinder....and then trying to get it level.

I had to crop this a bit to get it level....just test shots, nothing spectacular. I was near the levee on Lake Pontchartrain in the New Orleans area this is at the levee gates that are open to go to the boat launch and parts there....was trying for some symmetry and leading lines....

C


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Apr 18, 2020)

Ughhh... still SIP here in San Francisco. I did purchase 1000ft roll of Kodak 5222 Double X just before lock down. This is the same stock used in the new'ish Casino Royal (Daniel Craig) and The Lighthouse. Got to go out with my M4 and my sons for a walk in the park to test shoot. "Scanned" with a 5DSR. Can't wait to get out and shoot again once were a little more relaxed on the quarantine. Until then...


----------



## dpc (Apr 19, 2020)

Saw this hanging on a bush in Beaconhill Park, Victoria BC this past February. It caught my photographer's attention for some reason.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 19, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> Ughhh... still SIP here in San Francisco. I did purchase 1000ft roll of Kodak 5222 Double X just before lock down. This is the same stock used in the new'ish Casino Royal (Daniel Craig) and The Lighthouse. Got to go out with my M4 and my sons for a walk in the park to test shoot. "Scanned" with a 5DSR. Can't wait to get out and shoot again once were a little more relaxed on the quarantine. Until then...


Such a good image


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2020)

+1 

Well done, ValleyofCarbon.


----------



## picperfect (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## picperfect (Apr 19, 2020)

Woof!


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2020)

picperfect said:


> Woof!




LOL


----------



## picperfect (Apr 20, 2020)

Mean machine.




Austro Daimler ADR 8 Pullman (1932)


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice shot, picperfect.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2020)

Looking down Humboldt Street, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2020)

Haircut anyone? 

Barber's sign, Cowichan Bay, Vancouver Island BC


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Apr 20, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Such a good image



Thanks, much appreciated... this Kodak 5222 is quite nice and very cheap when bought in 400ft lengths or longer. If anyone is interested I'll send out a roll to try.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Apr 20, 2020)

dpc said:


> Haircut anyone?
> 
> Barber's sign, Cowichan Bay, Vancouver Island BC
> View attachment 189996



Nice frame... nope I broke down and had my wife cut mine. She did a pretty good job


----------



## picperfect (Apr 20, 2020)

*A House Needs A Roof*

Wandering in a daze
Through a cold mechanical maze
I am lost and confused
I am always the loser

You tell me there's a place
Where I can be alive
Is it near is it far is it somewhere between
This land you say exists that I've never seen

Call me please talk to me tell me the truth
I need to believe like a house needs a roof
Is it strange is it wonderful I need to know
Do you have a picture that you can show
The minute to capture the moment has come
The minute to capture the moment has come 

_Tony Banks (Song Lyrics, 1989)_


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Apr 21, 2020)

cayenne said:


> First attempts I did shooting medium format film with Hasselblad 501CM...I think this was 80mm lens...maybe Ilford HP5. 400 ISO film.
> 
> First time trying to shoot through an old waist level viewfinder, learning the moving left and right are the opposite from what you see in viewfinder....and then trying to get it level.
> 
> ...


 
Personally I think the world looks better through a WLF...


----------



## Macoose (Apr 21, 2020)

picperfect said:


> *A House Needs A Roof*
> 
> Wandering in a daze
> Through a cold mechanical maze
> ...


Bankstatement! Good CD but then again, I'm just a Throwback! 
I like the photo.

Macoose


----------



## picperfect (Apr 21, 2020)

Macoose said:


> Bankstatement! Good CD but then again, I'm just a Throwback!
> I like the photo.
> Macoose



thanks! Bankstatement it is.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2020)

John Lennon's Rolls Royce (I've colour pictures of it posted elsewhere on the forum)


----------



## picperfect (Apr 21, 2020)

*Another Brick In The Wall*

All in all it's just another brick in the wall
All in all you're just another brick in the wall 

_Pink Floyd, Another Brick in The Wall (Song Lyrics, 1979)_













Hamburg, Chilehaus. Architect: Fritz Höger, 1924


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2020)

I really like your shots, picperfect.


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2020)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 21, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> Personally I think the world looks better through a WLF...



LOL..indeed it does!!


Good to see ya!!

C


----------



## PBguy (Apr 22, 2020)

Half Dome from Columbia Rock (about half way up the trail to the top of Yosemite Falls). Shot last summer on a magnificently clear day. Canon 6D with a 24-70 f2.8L II lens. Converted to b&w in Photoshop using Nik Silver Efex Pro 2.


----------



## picperfect (Apr 22, 2020)

well done, great image! Anselm would approve!  

just love yosemite. half dome is absolutely magnificent and one of my favorite mountains. climbed it 30 years ago with a young girl who is my wife now. So, very fond memories!


----------



## picperfect (Apr 22, 2020)

*Wheel of Fortune*

The wheel of fortune 
Goes spinning around 
Will the arrow point my way? 
Will this be my day? 

Oh, wheel of fortune 
Please don't pass me by 

_Kay Starr, 1952 (Song written by Bennie Benjamin/George David Weiss, 1951)
_


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2020)

Pier


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2020)

Tour boat leaving the Inner Harbour, Victoria BC on February 20th, 2020


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2020)

Should've gone to the barber when I had the chance. Can't see a darned thing.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Apr 25, 2020)

Warning - no social distancing here !

This was in Santa Cruz California, December 2019... prior to the madness. Taken with a Leica MP and an Elmarit 28mm Apo using Adox Silvermax. Scanned with a 5DSR quick and dirty...


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 30, 2020)

A couple of B&W images to pass the time; first is shot on Canon 1n with Tamron 45/1.8 on film that was thirty years out of date - Ilford FP4, expired Sept '88, and the second taken on the 5DS with 40mm pancake.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Apr 30, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> A couple of B&W images to pass the time; first is shot on Canon 1n with Tamron 45/1.8 on film that was thirty years out of date - Ilford FP4, expired Sept '88, and the second taken on the 5DS with 40mm pancake.



Nice to see the comparison, film to digital. Never shot FP4, always the plus version. Always like trying the older stuff. I scored a 100ft roll of Ektachrome 200 that was made in 99'. Still looks great after all these years in the freezer.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2020)

Waiting for spring to really catch on


----------



## Sporgon (May 2, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> Nice to see the comparison, film to digital. Never shot FP4, always the plus version. Always like trying the older stuff. I scored a 100ft roll of Ektachrome 200 that was made in 99'. Still looks great after all these years in the freezer.


I believe that if film is frozen it can last indefinitely, but this FP4 sat in my loft for about thirty years ! It's gone a bit grainy and I think lost a little of its sensitivity, but otherwise it's recognisable as FP4. Here's a more genuine comparison between film and digital, although the film in this case was Ilford XP2 super.


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 3, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 4, 2020)

Early spring


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2020)

Hotel lobby


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2020)

At the local museum


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2020)

Combines for sale or lease


----------



## dpc (May 5, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 5, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Sporgon (May 7, 2020)

With lock down fever getting pretty serious now I've been playing about with various ways of scanning B&W negatives, and here's an example of scanning the negative as a positive in 48 bit and then converting to 16 bit and inverting in photoshop to get to a positive image. Gives remarkable latitude for highlights and lowlights. I'm not sure that there's really any point in scanning the B&W in 48 bit but it's an interesting experiment. Camera was EOS 1N with EF 28/2.8 IS lens and Ilford Pan F film rated at 50 ISO. Yellow filter.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2020)

Random


----------



## cayenne (May 7, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> With lock down fever getting pretty serious now I've been playing about with various ways of scanning B&W negatives, and here's an example of scanning the negative as a positive in 48 bit and then converting to 16 bit and inverting in photoshop to get to a positive image. Gives remarkable latitude for highlights and lowlights. I'm not sure that there's really any point in scanning the B&W in 48 bit but it's an interesting experiment. Camera was EOS 1N with EF 28/2.8 IS lens and Ilford Pan F film rated at 50 ISO. Yellow filter.



That's interesting.
I'm using SilverFast to scan my negatives. I scan them and then use On1 for my LR replacement....BUT, I found out that On1 RAW doesn't work and play well with greyscale images....right now, they want them RGB.

So, I've been now scanning as 48 bit "color" images.....but doing the normal negative scan to a positive (hope I"m saying this right) and then just bringing them into On1 for tweaking. So far it works good, but I'm still trying to figure out how big to scan them in for fidelity vs file size, etc....I'm shooting MF 120 film....6x6 not that bad, but man....the 6x9 and 6x17 get to be pretty darned large!!


But anyway, I tested some 6x6 printing myself on 5"x5" paper and wow...I"m impressing myself ....B&W shots that I"m waiting on a frame to see how the 3 images work in a triptych ....

Anyway, interesting topic your raised and I like the image!!!

Cayenne


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2020)

Abandoned barn


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2020)

Commercial fishing boat


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2020)

Buildings in small prairie town


----------



## Click (May 8, 2020)

Very nice B&W pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2020)




----------



## cayenne (May 9, 2020)

dpc said:


> View attachment 190337



Now THAT is pretty FREAKIN' COOL!!!

Kudos!!!

cayenne


----------



## Click (May 10, 2020)

Cool shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2020)

Local reservoir


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2020)

The sidewalk tagger is probably right.


----------



## Sporgon (May 10, 2020)

Lock down looks to continue for another few weeks here in the UK, so dog walking photo ops is still it for a while. I thought this might be interesting, another comparison between black and white film and digital. The film is shot on a 1970 era Pentax Spotmatic with Takumar 55/1.8 lens and Ilford Pan F film plus a yellow green (XO) filter. The film is rated at 50 ISO, stick an XO filter on and you're down to 25, then expose for shadows and you end up with hand holding issues that we forgot about years ago ! The digital image is 5DS plus Tamron 45mm f/1.8


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2020)

Aspen grove


----------



## cayenne (May 14, 2020)

dpc said:


> Aspen grove
> View attachment 190413


OOh...I like that contrasty almost abstract look..!!


----------



## IslanderMV (May 14, 2020)

Stormy day at the shore. During the night the monolith collapsed. I had been photographing the "Old Man" for years. Sad to see him go.


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2020)

Gary oak, Government House, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (May 14, 2020)

IslanderMV said:


> Stormy day at the shore. During the night the monolith collapsed. I had been photographing the "Old Man" for years. Sad to see him go.




Beautiful shot, Jeff.


----------



## Click (May 14, 2020)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (May 15, 2020)

Without being able to really venture out much, indoor shooting is the new norm...


----------



## Click (May 15, 2020)

Very nice picture. Well done, ValleyofCarbon.


----------



## cayenne (May 15, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> Without being able to really venture out much, indoor shooting is the new norm...



Ok, I just REALLY love this image!!!

Gives a great vintage vibe....VERY cool man, VERY cool!!!

cayenne


----------



## dpc (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Click (May 15, 2020)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 15, 2020)

Harbour scene, February 2020, Victoria BC


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 15, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> Without being able to really venture out much, indoor shooting is the new norm...


Really good composition ValleyofCarbon - great idea. Now, the only thing is, I see the camera, I'll assume you're the photographer, so where is the girl??


----------



## dpc (May 15, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (May 16, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Really good composition ValleyofCarbon - great idea. Now, the only thing is, I see the camera, I'll assume you're the photographer, so where is the girl??



Oh, I did that for far to long


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2020)

Garden kitsch getting ready for summer


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (May 16, 2020)

My youngest son in a branch house at the park... Leica MP using Adox Silvermax dev'd in D96. Its a great orthopanchromatic film in days when you can't find much variety of this type anymore.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2020)

Street scene, Fort Langley, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 17, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 17, 2020)

The corner of Humboldt and Blanchard, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2020)

Shadow of bridge railing on frozen reservoir


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2020)

Abandoned fruit stand


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2020)

Canadian Coast Guard helicopter landing


----------



## Sporgon (May 17, 2020)

A couple more lock-down pictures, once again on digital and film. Both taken with Tamron 45/1.8, camera bodies 5DS & EOS 1n. The film image is one of the few situations where film can beat digital; it's shot into the sun, in fact the sun is in the frame, yet all the sky is held thanks to the vastly superior highlight range and headroom of the film.


----------



## Sporgon (May 17, 2020)

dpc said:


> Canadian Coast Guard helicopter landing
> View attachment 190456


Wow just look at those mountains in the background ! You live in a beautiful part of the world !


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2020)

Government House, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2020)

Rocks by the wayside


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2020)

Specklepark calf


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 20, 2020)

Self-portrait


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2020)

The local reservoir...


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2020)

Oceanside path


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2020)

Footbridge over river gorge


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (May 25, 2020)

Memorial day weekend...
Leica M4 w/ Avenon 28mm f/3.5 using Kodak Double X (5222) in Xtol
I now have just about every 28mm lens I've cared to own. Elmarit APO, Color Skopar, Avenon, Canon Serenar, and the APOqualia-II. I dig them all but the Elmarit and the Color Skopar are top performers.


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 27, 2020)

Bridge and harbour scenes, Victoria BC, February 2020


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2020)

Construction on high


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2020)

Vineyard kitsch, Okanagan Valley, south-central British Columbia


----------



## Click (May 29, 2020)

Very nice B&W. Well done, dpc.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (May 31, 2020)

Leica M6


----------



## Click (May 31, 2020)

Cool image. Well done, ValleyofCarbon.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Jun 5, 2020)

dpc said:


> View attachment 190710


Gorgeous Frame !


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Jun 6, 2020)

Melanie shooting with my Leica M6. She's a serious ALL analog shooter but she's never used a rangefinder. I corrupted her by letting her use my baby. 
Shot with my Rolleiflex 2.8f on Ilford Delta 400 and Delta 100.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 8, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> Melanie shooting with my Leica M6. She's a serious ALL analog shooter but she's never used a rangefinder. I corrupted her by letting her use my baby.
> Shot with my Rolleiflex 2.8f on Ilford Delta 400 and Delta 100.


Really like the first image ! Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2020)

Looking out to sea


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Jun 10, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Really like the first image ! Nicely done.



Thanks Sporgon


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey, man! What's up?

Juvenile crow


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2020)

dpc said:


> Hey, man! What's up?
> 
> Juvenile crow


Great catch, dcp. Good for you that corvids are so curious


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2020)

Cool shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2020)

By University Bridge (AKA Twenty-Fifth Street Bridge) in Saskatoon SK


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2020)

Willie Wagtail


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2020)

The stone in its infinite wisdom says, "Sometimes you have to create your own sunshine."


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 16, 2020)

We have had some amazingly calm weather of late and I got this as an unexpected opportunity while looking for birds


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2020)

Very nice B&W. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 16, 2020)

Really like that photo, Aussie Shooter. Much rather be out on the water myself, instead of breaking out the laptop for work.  Is it Friday yet???


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 16, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Really like that photo, Aussie Shooter. Much rather be out on the water myself, instead of breaking out the laptop for work.  Is it Friday yet???


It's friday Now. At least it is over here


----------



## dpc (Jul 17, 2020)

Kite surfing on Canada's west coast


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## JoTomOz (Jul 21, 2020)

Spring Fair 
Victoria, Australia

EF 85mm F/1.8 on EosR, f/10




https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Jul 23, 2020)

Out with the family, taken with a Leica M4 / Elmarit 28mm on Adox Silvermax


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2020)

Very nice B&W. Well done, ValleyofCarbon.


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2020)

Rural Nova Scotia about 9 years ago. The pandemic is making me revisit ancient times.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2020)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 2, 2020)

Office tower face in Halifax, Nova Scotia, a number of years ago...


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2020)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice shot., dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2020)

The Bow River, western Alberta


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2020)

Beautiful landscape.


----------



## dpc (Aug 7, 2020)

Victoria BC


----------



## cayenne (Aug 7, 2020)

dpc said:


> The Bow River, western Alberta
> View attachment 191918




Nice landscapes.....are these from trips/travels or is this type thing in your 'local neighborhood'?

C


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Nice landscapes.....are these from trips/travels or is this type thing in your 'local neighborhood'?
> 
> C




Basically from travels, although we don't live just too far away. About a 6 hour drive. Seems like a long time but if you want to get anywhere here you have to put in the time to get there.


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2020)

4 Rent


----------



## dpc (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2020)

Iron elephant


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2020)

Cool.  Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2020)

Cormorants


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Aug 19, 2020)

Moraine Lake, Canadian Rockies


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2020)

Beautiful landscape. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2020)

Moraine Lake, Banff National Park


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2020)

Beautiful. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 21, 2020)

dpc said:


> View attachment 192269



Wow..that's interesting.

Something about it just *pops* out at me....

Well, done....

C


----------



## briangus (Aug 24, 2020)

Auntie on bridge over the River Kwae Yai


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2020)

Country path


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2020)

Dreaming of the adventures that might lie out there...


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice picture.


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2020)

Greenhouse


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice B&W.


----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2020)

Boardwalk, Victoria, Vancouver Island, February 2015


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2020)

Forest path, Vancouver Island, February 2020


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2020)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 15, 2020)

Here’s a black and white shot that I tried to make from exactly the same place as a photograph taken in 1931 on Filey Brigg, 89 years ago. The amount of erosion from the action of the sea actually threw me out a bit, I’m really surprised at how much the rock formations have changed in that dramatically short geological time ! The original would have been taken on a Box Brownie (most probably,) on a very large roll film, 3 1/4 by 5 1/4 “ and then contacted printed onto thick photographic paper to make an amazingly detailed post card, intimately better than we have now !

Processed in the style of a mature, vintage photograph.
I wonder what happened to those fellows in their smart blazers, standing on the rock that’s now gone, with WW2 being 8 years away.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Here’s a black and white shot that I tried to make from exactly the same place as a photograph taken in 1931 on Filey Brigg, 89 years ago. The amount of erosion from the action of the sea actually threw me out a bit, I’m really surprised at how much the rock formations have changed in that dramatically short geological time ! The original would have been taken on a Box Brownie (most probably,) on a very large roll film, 3 1/4 by 5 1/4 “ and then contacted printed onto thick photographic paper to make an amazingly detailed post card, intimately better than we have now !
> 
> Processed in the style of a mature, vintage photograph.
> I wonder what happened to those fellows in their smart blazers, standing on the rock that’s now gone, with WW2 being 8 years away.


Wow that brings back memories, back in the day I worked at Butlins at Filey just down the beach!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 16, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Wow that brings back memories, back in the day I worked at Butlins at Filey just down the beach!


Hey Private, fancy that ! It’s a small world. You must have been a young lad then; I think the Butlins camp packed up in the mid ‘80s and the it was briefly run by another company, finally closing, I think, about ‘89. It lay derelict for many years, similar eerie place to the old Pontins holiday camp at Plemont Bay, Jersey. It now been redeveloped as the Primrose Valley caravan park and there’s not a trace of the old camp left.

In the early ‘80s I knew a sixth former in the Hunmanby Hall girls school that was just a stone’s throw away from the Butlins camp. That school was the original St Trinians !!

As a trip down memory lane for you I’m attaching a shot from the Naze looking across Filey bay and you can see the Primrose Valley caravan site up the coast.

I forgot this is a B&W thread so here’s a hasty conversion !


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2020)

Local reservoir a couple of days ago. You can just make out a Great Blue Heron in mid-photo.


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2020)

Glass canopy


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice pictures. I especially like the Great Blue Heron.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2020)

Back alley


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2020)

Nice old pickup truck, perfect in B&W.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2020)

Interior of old sod house with light streaming through the window


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2020)

It's interesting how we perceive "old" things as being perfect for black and white. Because we are used to seeing them in black and white in pictures when they were newer. Young children. I suppose, are to be forgiven for their assumption that there was no color back then (and I don't mean "no color in cameras" I mean "no color in the world').


----------



## cayenne (Oct 5, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It's interesting how we perceive "old" things as being perfect for black and white. Because we are used to seeing them in black and white in pictures when they were newer. Young children. I suppose, are to be forgiven for their assumption that there was no color back then (and I don't mean "no color in cameras" I mean "no color in the world').




LOL...well, I dunno.
I remember in college, etc...we took a LOT of blurry party pictures, and well, we don't think it was a problem with the camera, but things really DID look that blurry out our parties.

The images were realistic reproductions of what everyone was seeing.



C


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2020)

Interior of old sod house #2


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2020)

Graffiti laden reservoir overflow


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2020)

Very nice shots. I especially like the interior of old sod house #2.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2020)

Harbour, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2020)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2020)

Harbour, Victoria BC


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It's interesting how we perceive "old" things as being perfect for black and white. Because we are used to seeing them in black and white in pictures when they were newer. Young children. I suppose, are to be forgiven for their assumption that there was no color back then (and I don't mean "no color in cameras" I mean "no color in the world').


I think black and white photography is a little like steam locomotives; at the time when there was nothing else everyone yearned for something more efficient and better, but then once they had gone many people realised that something rather magical had disappeared from their lives. Black and white can definitely offer something that colour doesn't on occasion IMO. 

But I know exactly what SteveC means. On the rare occasion when you can see something very old that was actually produced in colour it looks too modern to be "real" !









Color Photographs of Imperial Russia Reveal a World Lost to History


At Paris' Zadkine Museum, explore vibrant photos of the pre-Soviet Russian Empire




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## SteveC (Oct 9, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Color Photographs of Imperial Russia Reveal a World Lost to History
> 
> 
> At Paris' Zadkine Museum, explore vibrant photos of the pre-Soviet Russian Empire
> ...



I find 95 percent of the time color works best, but for those other 5 percent...

Ah, yes those are incredible. Clever idea, using colored filters to stack 'em. I wonder how he himself used the pictures? How did they do color printing then? 

(This reminds me of the story I read a few years back of someone who was able to record sound mechanically, before Edison, but had no means of playing it back (and no prospect of doing so). Software, of course, has "back engineered" his recordings and so after well over a century we were able to play them back.)


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2020)

Cormorants basking in the sun


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2020)

Country market day


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2020)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the Cormorants basking in the sun.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 10, 2020)

At first one thinks, OK wide open on the fire engine pic. But parts of the crowd ought to be sharp too then, being at the same distance. This is some sort of effect with blurring away from the center of the image.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> At first one thinks, OK wide open on the fire engine pic. But parts of the crowd ought to be sharp too then, being at the same distance. This is some sort of effect with blurring away from the center of the image.


Tilt Shift Lens maybe?

cayenne


----------



## zim (Oct 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> At first one thinks, OK wide open on the fire engine pic. But parts of the crowd ought to be sharp too then, being at the same distance. This is some sort of effect with blurring away from the center of the image.


My guess - Mask layer with selective blurring applied to either side of the image


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 13, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Tilt Shift Lens maybe?
> 
> cayenne


No if that were the case then part of the front bumper and license plate and the road in front of the truck would be sharp. I'd guess it is blur layer and then masked out.


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> No if that were the case then part of the front bumper and license plate and the road in front of the truck would be sharp. I'd guess it is blur layer and then masked out.



It's a blur layer, guys.


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2020)

Looking across local reservoir


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2020)

Vignettes from the Pacific waterfront around Victoria, Vanccouver Island


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2020)

Pacific shore along Dallas Road, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2020)

Footbridge


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2020)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2020)

iPhone (No! I guess it's actually a leaf).


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2020)

Pacific beach detritus


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2020)

Crane operator stringing lights on his machine high above the street.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 22, 2020)

dpc said:


> Pacific beach detritus
> View attachment 193511




Might I ask what you are shooting these all on? Body? Len(es)?

TIA,
cayenne


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2020)

dpc said:


> Footbridge
> View attachment 193409



Hi! I took the photo with a 7DMII + EF 70-300L. I also use a 5DMII and a Fujifilm X-T10 or X-T4 (the latter with either a 55-200mm, 18-55mm, 14mm or 56mm lens0


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2020)

Monochrome rendition of previous colour post. Old snow fence along railway track. 

Fuji X-T4 + 14 mm f/2.8 lens


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2020)

Very nice B&W versions.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2020)

Construction along the shores of the harbour, Victoria BC, with a pilot boat in the foreground.

7DMII + EF 70-300mmL


----------



## CvH (Oct 24, 2020)

Fisherman.

My first photo on this forum so go easy on my.


----------



## HenryL (Oct 24, 2020)

CvH said:


> View attachment 193582
> 
> 
> Fisherman.
> ...


Off to a good start! Welcome aboard, I'm looking forward to seeing more of your images.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 24, 2020)

CvH said:


> View attachment 193582
> 
> 
> Fisherman.
> ...


Well you make a very good first impression! Well done. I always found Vietnam/China to be exceptionally photogenic, though personally I think I might have framed it with less foreground and more space above the tree. But generally I hate when people say things like that so I'll shut up and just say welcome to the forum.
P.S. Although it isn't strictly B&W the very muted colors fit the thread.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2020)

Awesome! Beautiful picture. Well done, CvH.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 24, 2020)

Early morning mist rising from the River Brathay in the English Lake District. 5DS & Tamron 85/1.8

This part of the river has to be one of the most photographed areas of the Lake District.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Sporgon.


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2020)

A path frequently taken...


----------



## tolusina (Oct 25, 2020)

Print that! 



CvH said:


> View attachment 193582
> 
> 
> Fisherman.
> ...


----------



## CvH (Oct 25, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Off to a good start! Welcome aboard, I'm looking forward to seeing more of your images.





Click said:


> Awesome! Beautiful picture. Well done, CvH.



Many thanks for the positive feedback!!


----------



## CvH (Oct 25, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Well you make a very good first impression! Well done. I always found Vietnam/China to be exceptionally photogenic, though personally I think I might have framed it with less foreground and more space above the tree. But generally I hate when people say things like that so I'll shut up and just say welcome to the forum.
> P.S. Although it isn't strictly B&W the very muted colors fit the thread.



Really appreciated your kind words and constructive feedback! Now you mentioned the cropping and I agree that there is a little too much negative space in the foreground. You are also right regarding it isn’t a true bnw photo.


----------



## CvH (Oct 25, 2020)

tolusina said:


> Print that!



Thank you! I am actually considering to print that photo and the following 2 as a set.


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2020)

I really like your pictures. Well done, CvH.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 25, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Sporgon.


Many thanks Click !


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 25, 2020)

CvH said:


> Thank you! I am actually considering to print that photo and the following 2 as a set.
> 
> View attachment 193605
> 
> View attachment 193606


Very nice ! If I had to choose, of the three I'd pick the last


----------



## CvH (Oct 26, 2020)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures. Well done, CvH.



Thanks a bunch Click!!


----------



## CvH (Oct 26, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Very nice ! If I had to choose, of the three I'd pick the last



Thanks heaps for your feedback Sporgon!


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2020)

CvH said:


> Thank you! I am actually considering to print that photo and the following 2 as a set.
> 
> View attachment 193605
> 
> View attachment 193606



Excellent set! Great tones and compositions. If I had to choose just one of the three, I'd likely pick number 1 but I like them all.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2020)

1. Man studying tablet
2. Gull studying me


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2020)

Very nice shots, dpc.


----------



## CvH (Oct 30, 2020)

dpc said:


> Excellent set! Great tones and compositions. If I had to choose just one of the three, I'd likely pick number 1 but I like them all.



Thanks a lot for your feedback!

It’s interesting to hear that you prefer the 1st photo as oppose to @Sporgon that he likes the last one. I would love to know why you pick 1 over the other 2.


----------



## CvH (Oct 30, 2020)

dpc said:


> 1. Man studying tablet
> 2. Gull studying me
> View attachment 193675
> View attachment 193676



Beautiful BNW photos!


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2020)

CvH said:


> Thanks a lot for your feedback!
> 
> It’s interesting to hear that you prefer the 1st photo as oppose to @Sporgon that he likes the last one. I would love to know why you pick 1 over the other 2.




I think number 2 might work slightly better in landscape orientation because of the side-on position of the boat. From a strictly minimalist point of view, I think the third object in number 3 (piece of driftwood?) is unnecessary, although its diagonal position in relation to the other two elements forming a line from the bottom left of the picture to the upper right is excellent. The monochromatic sepia (copper?) toning works well for me. I would personally leave the negative space as it is. With everything said and done, though, all three are excellent photographs that you should be proud to print and hang on your wall. Excellent work on all three.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2020)

Someone found a cat!


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 30, 2020)

CvH said:


> Thank you! I am actually considering to print that photo and the following 2 as a set.
> 
> View attachment 193605
> 
> View attachment 193606


So wonderful!!!


----------



## CvH (Oct 31, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> So wonderful!!!



Thanks heaps bud!


----------



## CvH (Oct 31, 2020)

dpc said:


> I think number 2 might work slightly better in landscape orientation because of the side-on position of the boat. From a strictly minimalist point of view, I think the third object in number 3 (piece of driftwood?) is unnecessary, although its diagonal position in relation to the other two elements forming a line from the bottom left of the picture to the upper right is excellent. The monochromatic sepia (copper?) toning works well for me. I would personally leave the negative space as it is. With everything said and done, though, all three are excellent photographs that you should be proud to print and hang on your wall. Excellent work on all three.



Huge thanks for sharing your feedback and I totally agree with your comments. I do have a landscape version of the number 2 photo but it lost the mysterious mood and doesn't match the vertical layout of the other 2 photos,.

I also considered clone out the piece of wood but thought that would leave too much negative space on the right?


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 31, 2020)

CvH said:


> I also considered clone out the piece of wood but thought that would leave too much negative space on the right?



Why, when it adds to the symmetry of the picture ?


----------



## cayenne (Nov 2, 2020)

An old church near me under repair, but still having a fish fry...
I think I had an orange filter on this one.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2020)

Nice picture, cayenne.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2020)

Staff Parking Only


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice shot, dpc. Perfect in B&W.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2020)

High construction

7DMII + EF70-300mmL


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2020)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2020)

A day at the beach


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2020)

I prefer the B&W version. Well done, dpc.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 7, 2020)

Cloud Spotting
Taken with my new favourite toy; Canon G1X III

63mm ( equiv) 1/400th, f/5.6, ISO 100


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2020)

Fishing


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2020)

Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 7, 2020)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta
> View attachment 193873


What a remarkable scene. Must go there sometime.
If I could make a small criticism - the image appears to have been heavily / crudely sharpened or something. Maybe strong sharpening then reduced in output size ? Not sure but your other pictures that you post don't have this flaw.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 7, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> What a remarkable scene. Must go there sometime.
> If I could make a small criticism - the image appears to have been heavily / crudely sharpened or something. Maybe strong sharpening then reduced in output size ? Not sure but your other pictures that you post don't have this flaw.


Well make sure you take elbow pads! Moraine Lake must be *the* most photographed spot in Canada. Some mornings there are literally hundreds of photographers there.

But the more interesting thing about DPC’s shot is Moraine Lake is famous for it’s staggering color, turning it B&W is a brave take on the subject.


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2020)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta



Beautiful picture.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> What a remarkable scene. Must go there sometime.
> If I could make a small criticism - the image appears to have been heavily / crudely sharpened or something. Maybe strong sharpening then reduced in output size ? Not sure but your other pictures that you post don't have this flaw.



I quite agree with your observation about the quality of this picture. I took it 5 years ago. Not sure what I did but I may have overdone the sharpening. I would have preferred to return to the RAW file but I no longer have it. I'm more careful these days, or at least try to be. I do like the picture in terms of the composition but I don't think it would survive printing. I'll try a better shot if I ever manage to get back there. Privatebydesign is quite correct. The tourist load is extreme. That's why we haven't returned there since 2015. You can't even get a parking spot and trying to get a clear shot is a nightmare.


----------



## HenryL (Nov 8, 2020)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta
> View attachment 193873


 beautiful photograph, dpc!


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2020)

Railway bridge over the South Saskatchewan River


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2020)

Rock doves perched on a Pacific cliff


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 8, 2020)

cayenne said:


> An old church near me under repair, but still having a fish fry...
> I think I had an orange filter on this one.
> View attachment 193766


Whites look good in this image. Judging by the shadows it was very high and strong sun.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 8, 2020)

dpc said:


> I quite agree with your observation about the quality of this picture. I took it 5 years ago. Not sure what I did but I may have overdone the sharpening. I would have preferred to return to the RAW file but I no longer have it. I'm more careful these days, or at least try to be. I do like the picture in terms of the composition but I don't think it would survive printing. I'll try a better shot if I ever manage to get back there. Privatebydesign is quite correct. The tourist load is extreme. That's why we haven't returned there since 2015. You can't even get a parking spot and trying to get a clear shot is a nightmare.


That explains it then; the other images that you post don't have intrusive sharpening. 

Well you & Private have managed to put me off going there then. Seems like most all the scenic places in the world have been done to death now, but there are still moments of magic that can be captured here and there.


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2020)

Returning to old RAW files in lieu of new material. Sometimes revisiting an original file from bygone days is helpful in honing one's processing skills. The pandemic has seriously impaired my ability to go anywhere, so I'm left with touring archived stomping grounds.



Lake Louise in Banff National Park circa 2015 or so.


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2020)

Moraine Lake in Banff National Park circa 2013.


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2020)

Still life, February 5th 2015: Framing could be better as I've cut too much off the top. Can't repair the damage now since the error was committed while framing the shot in camera not in cropping the file afterward.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2020)

dpc said:


> Lake Louise in Banff National Park circa 2015 or so.





dpc said:


> Moraine Lake in Banff National Park circa 2013.



Very nice shots. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2020)

Looking out on the ski runs from the chalet at Lake Louise, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada, March 18th, 2016.



5DMII + 16-35mm f/4L


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2020)

Lake Louise, March 18th, 2016, processed yesterday

: Still rummaging in my archive of RAW files in lieu of new material


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2020)

Beautiful landscape. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2020)

Wrought iron gate on a bit of an angle


----------



## cayenne (Nov 13, 2020)

dpc said:


> Wrought iron gate on a bit of an angle
> View attachment 193969



Wow...you have snow already?!?!

C


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Wow...you have snow already?!?!
> 
> C



Oh, yes! We had a blizzard on the weekend. We got 47cm of snow on Sunday and a tad bit more on Monday. Not light fluffy stuff. Moving it is like moving concrete.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 16, 2020)

dpc said:


> Oh, yes! We had a blizzard on the weekend. We got 47cm of snow on Sunday and a tad bit more on Monday. Not light fluffy stuff. Moving it is like moving concrete.




Brr.

I think it was in the upper 70's here yesterday, but a cool front came though, this morning its a bone chilling 61F outside and sunny now.


Anyway...interesting pictures....keep posting!!
C


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Nov 16, 2020)

M4 w/ Elmarit 28 ASPH... scanned with a 5DSR



Leica M4 w/ Elmarit 28 ASPH


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice picture. Well done, ValleyofCarbon.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 17, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> M4 w/ Elmarit 28 ASPH... scanned with a 5DSR
> 
> 
> 
> Leica M4 w/ Elmarit 28 ASPH


Oh..that is NICE.

I've been contemplating the elmarit 28mm as my first Leica lens. I'd heard it was sharp as all get out and contrasty....which your images seems to exhibit in spades!!!

Very nice!

C


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Nov 17, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Oh..that is NICE.
> 
> I've been contemplating the elmarit 28mm as my first Leica lens. I'd heard it was sharp as all get out and contrasty....which your images seems to exhibit in spades!!!
> 
> ...



It's one of my favorite Leica lenses... on both the M10 and every film M it sings. Highly recommend the ASPH or a Version 4 non ASPH both are superb. On film its the only lens I've never considered using a filter for BW contrast, its baked in already.


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2020)

Lock with rime frost


----------



## cayenne (Nov 17, 2020)

dpc said:


> Lock with rime frost
> View attachment 194018




Brrrr.....

LOL, glad I don't live where YOU live...that's just way too cold for this early in the winter months....

I was miffed it is only getting up to 70F here today it appears, I actually turned the heat on for a couple minutes earlier this morning.


C


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2020)

Pilot boat leaving harbour


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

5DIV and 24-70 2.8 II


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Hector.


----------



## SteveC (Dec 2, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> View attachment 194253
> 
> 5DIV and 24-70 2.8 II



Wait a minute though. It's not absolutely sharp, so your lens must suck.

(Sarcasm!) 

Good artistic effect, in all seriousness.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> View attachment 194253
> 
> 5DIV and 24-70 2.8 II



Fantastic photo! Great work.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2020)

Photog on bridge


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2020)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2020)

1. Submerged tree trunk (Fujifilm X-T4 + 55-200mm lens)
2. Old grain elevator, rural Alberta (Fujifilm X-T4 + 18-55mm lens)


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2020)

Outdoor "patio" area of a small country diner/bakery in Saanich BC


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice picture, dpc. I also like the grain elevator. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2020)

Understory of iron stairway to railwary bridge deck


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2020)

Thick ice shelf over running water


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2020)

Lodgepole pine forest in heavy snowfall


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2020)

Juvenile bald eagle in the wild. I shot the picture with a 100mm L macro lens. The bird let me walk up quite close before deciding it should observe a bit of prudence and move

.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2020)

Very nice portrait. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2020)

Shooting into a framed charcoal drawing done by my maternal grandfather sometime in the early 1900s (signed but not dated). There are a lot of reflections bouncing around. Oh. well...


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2020)

Roosters in the garden

7D + EF 100mm f/2.8 L macro


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2020)

West coast river with waterfall


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2020)

dpc said:


> West coast river with waterfall



Beautiful picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2020)

December 10th, local walking trail

R + EF 16-35mm f/4L


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2020)

On the move...


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2020)

Local church yesterday

R + EF 16-35mm f/4L


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2020)

dpc said:


> On the move...




I really like this shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2020)

Rocks on ice


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2020)

Pacific shore


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2020)

Woodshed in forest


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2020)

Mount Baker, Washington State


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, dpc. i really like the Rocks on ice and the Mount Baker.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 16, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, dpc. i really like the Rocks on ice and the Mount Baker.



Yeah, something about the rocks on ice really grabbed my attention!!!

cayenne


----------



## tolusina (Dec 17, 2020)

dpc said:


> Rocks on ice
> View attachment 194588


Print that!


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2020)

Sunbeams through hole in snowbank

R + EF100mm f/2.8L macro


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2020)

Stone steps on side of river ravine, Vancouver Island: residue of a failed resort

7DMII + EF 70-300mmL


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2020)

Atlantic beach, Nova Scotia


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2020)

Tibetan singing bowl


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2020)

Beautiful B&W, dpc.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 19, 2020)

Nice pictures as always ! keep them coming.


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2020)

R + EF 16-35mm f/4L


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2020)

Yesterday. Gray skies with the sun just peeking through...

R + EF 70-300mmL


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2020)

The view from the top of the climber...


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2020)

Vignettes from Victoria BC this past February


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2020)

Very nice series, dpc.

Merry Christmas !


----------



## dpc (Dec 25, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.
> 
> Merry Christmas !



Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you and everyone else out there!!


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2020)

Beach scenes last February, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2020)

Promenade, Inner Harbour, Victoria BC


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 30, 2020)

Can't let @dpc have this thread all to himself ! 

Sand blowing on Filey Beach. G1X plus some "Tri-X" film grain......


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2021)

Love this picture, Sporgon! There's a three dimensional aspect to the dog that really caught my eye.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2021)

Not sure why I took this picture, but I did and I kind of like it. Threw my mitts down on the snow to take another picture and decided to snap the mitts, too.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2021)

Fishing off the rocks at Thornwick Bay, near Filey, east cost of England, during one of the lowest tides of the year.




Canon EOS 1n (no longer HS - to hell with lugging that weight around !) with EF 35mm f/2 IS and Ilford Delta 100 film, rates at box speed. The blurry spots are rain on the yellow filter !


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2021)

dpc said:


> Love this picture, Sporgon! There's a three dimensional aspect to the dog that really caught my eye.


Thanks dpc, must the the power of my little G1X !


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2021)

Local grain elevator

Fuji X-T4 + 56mm f/1.2 R APD lens


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2021)

Local reservoir

R + EF 100mm f/2.8L macro lens


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the grain elevator.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2021)

cayenne said:


> This caught my eye the other day.



Very nice composition. Interesting subject. Well done, cayenne.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2021)

Quiet spot beside the Pacific, Victoria BC. Wish I was there right now.,


----------



## CvH (Jan 6, 2021)

Vietnamese woman in traditional Ao Dai.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2021)

Lovely portraits. I especially like the first one. Nicely done, CvH.


----------



## CvH (Jan 7, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely portraits. I especially like the first one. Nicely done, CvH.



Thanks a lot for your feedback Click!

Chanh


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 7, 2021)

With Britain going into full lockdown until at least mid February Sporgon is going to get very bored. Expect plenty of obscure postings......




This is Thornwick Bay on the East coast of England. Four frame stitch, 35mm lens


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2021)

Very nice picture, Sporgon.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 7, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice composition. Interesting subject. Well done, cayenne.



Thank you very much!!

I gotta tell you, of late, I"m starting to think the whole world just looks better in Black and White!!


cayenne


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2021)

"Considerate citizens pick up after their pets............" 

We apparently have quite a few inconsiderate citizens. Walking the trail can be a bit of a mine field at times.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2021)

dpc said:


> "Considerate citizens pick up after their pets............"
> 
> We apparently have quite a few inconsiderate citizens. Walking the trail can be a bit of a mine field at times.





Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 8, 2021)

dpc said:


> "Considerate citizens pick up after their pets............"
> 
> We apparently have quite a few inconsiderate citizens. Walking the trail can be a bit of a mine field at times.




Well....it keeps you on your toes.....literally!!



Thank, you....I'll be here all night......


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> With Britain going into full lockdown until at least mid February Sporgon is going to get very bored. Expect plenty of obscure postings......
> 
> View attachment 195018
> 
> ...


Isn't there going to be a off-coastal windfarm in the area to decimate the birds?


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Isn't there going to be a off-coastal windfarm in the area to decimate the birds?


Yes, there are going to be a few. One up on Dogger Bank which is out to sea further north and then the Hornsey ones which are slightly to the south of Thornwick Bay and Flamborough Head. The main concern from RSPB is the proposed Hornsey 4 site which comes up to the Flamborough Head latitude, although it's about 50 miles out. As you probably know Bempton cliffs (which in my picture are seen running up the left side towards Filey and Scarborough), are one of the most significant sea bird nesting sites in England. I'm not sure what effect it will have on the bird population; wildlife does seem to be able to adapt to man's interference as long as it's not pollution.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 8, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Sporgon.


Many thanks !


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Yes, there are going to be a few. One up on Dogger Bank which is out to sea further north and then the Hornsey ones which are slightly to the south of Thornwick Bay and Flamborough Head. The main concern from RSPB is the proposed Hornsey 4 site which comes up to the Flamborough Head latitude, although it's about 50 miles out. As you probably know Bempton cliffs (which in my picture are seen running up the left side towards Filey and Scarborough), are one of the most significant sea bird nesting sites in England. I'm not sure what effect it will have on the bird population; wildlife does seem to be able to adapt to man's interference as long as it's not pollution.


Bempton Cliffs, Filey - wonderful. I'll be driving up there after we get vaccinated. It's the kittiwakes the RSPB are worried about in particular. So, here is a juvenile one flying off Bempton Cliffs in B&W, which are its colours.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2021)

Great shot. I really like this picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2021)

Queen of New Westminster: ferry between Tsawwassen, Vancouver and Scwhartz Bay, Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2021)

Random street scenes, January 12th, 2021


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the ferry.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2021)

Truck park


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 17, 2021)

The 13th century cloisters at Norwich Abbey, Norfolk, England remarkably well preserved and quite rare as most of the abbey cloisters and other associated buildings were razed after the English reformation. Canon 5DS + Tamron 45/1.8 @f/5.6 1/60 ISO 400. Some film grain added in post.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 18, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Well done, Sir!


Many thanks click !


----------



## tolusina (Jan 18, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> The 13th century cloisters at Norwich Abbey, Norfolk, England remarkably well preserved and quite rare as most of the abbey cloisters and other associated buildings were razed after the English reformation. Canon 5DS + Tamron 45/1.8 @f/5.6 1/60 ISO 400. Some film grain added in post.








Print that.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2021)

John Lennon's Rolls in the Royal British Columbia Museum in Victoria. I may have posted a version previously but I've gone back to the RAW and reprocessed it in Affinity Photo.

Fujifilm X-T10


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2021)

Cowichan Bay, Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Feb 1, 2021)

Casual street shot

R + EF 70-300mmL


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2021)

Cowichan Bay, Vancouver Island, August 2019


----------



## dpc (Feb 21, 2021)

Some hiker's whimsy. The town plowed out the walking trail

leaving large piles of snow on the margins and someone decided to take advantage of one of the mounds for artistic purposes.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 21, 2021)

dpc said:


> Some hiker's whimsy. The town plowed out the walking trail
> View attachment 195911
> leaving large piles of snow on the margins and someone decided to take advantage of one of the mounds for artistic purposes.


A subtle and fun addition!!!
I liked this!!
C


----------



## dpc (Feb 21, 2021)

Random shots from yesterday on the wallking trail. Nothing really exciting to take pictures of these days. R + 16-35mm f/4L


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2021)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Feb 24, 2021)

Promenade beside the weir along the banks of the South Saskatchewan River in Saskatoon SK, February 22nd, 2021.


----------



## dpc (Feb 24, 2021)

Understory of the 25th Street Bridge (aka the University Bridge) in Saskatoon SK, February 22nd, 2021...


----------



## dpc (Feb 24, 2021)

Riverside bench


----------



## dpc (Feb 24, 2021)

Bridge details


----------



## dpc (Mar 3, 2021)

Random shots from my morning ramble, March 2nd, 2021...


----------



## dpc (Mar 3, 2021)

Reworked RAW file from February 17th, 2020: Looking out at Elk Lake, Saanich, Vancouver Island, from the wooded shore...


----------



## jprusa (Mar 3, 2021)

Great pictures dpc !


----------



## dpc (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Sporgon (Mar 6, 2021)

One of the nave side isles in Norwich Cathedral. Dates from around 1145. 5DS + EF 28mm f/2.8, 1/5th @ f/5.6 ISO800. As usual a little film grain added to give some texture.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 7, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> One of the nave side isles in Norwich Cathedral. Dates from around 1145. 5DS + EF 28mm f/2.8, 1/5th @ f/5.6 ISO800. As usual a little film grain added to give some texture.
> 
> View attachment 196141


VERY nice...
I love the contrasty look!!!

C


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2021)

Very very nice picture. Well done, Sporgon

​


----------



## bluediablo (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks for posting I love this shot.


----------



## dpc (Mar 10, 2021)

Scenes from Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island


----------



## dpc (Mar 10, 2021)

Tidal pool, Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia, 2013


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 11, 2021)

dpc said:


> Tidal pool, Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia, 2013


Good eye for b/w and perspective


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2021)

I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 11, 2021)

Fishing boats lining waterfront, North Rustico, Prince Edward Island, Canada...


----------



## dpc (Mar 11, 2021)

Fisherman's shack with lobster pots, Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia, 2013


----------



## dpc (Mar 12, 2021)

Building facades, Halifax, Nova Scotia, 2013


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2021)

Very nice B&W. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 13, 2021)

Various shots from Nova Scotia, 2013...


----------



## dpc (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## JuanMa (Apr 13, 2021)

Landscapes around Madrid.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, JuanMa.


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you Click.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 13, 2021)

JuanMa said:


> Landscapes around Madrid.
> 
> View attachment 196924
> View attachment 196925
> View attachment 196926


BRAVO!!!

WoW....just WoW!!

Very nice...

May I ask what camera, lens, etc you used on these? Did it require a lot of post production work?


Anyway, thanks for sharing....!!

cayenne


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for your kind comment cayenne.

First image: Eos 5D4 + 16-35 II

Second image: 5D II + 16-35 II

Third image: 7D + 80-200 2.8 (old lens here)

I use DXO to convert to tiff and little photoshop + nik filters, i´m not too good with photoshop.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2021)

Condo: on the inside looking out

Fujifilm X-T4 + 18-55mm lens


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2021)

Salish Sea: Crossing the wake of the Andreas K

Canon R + adapter + EF 70-300mm f/4-f/5.6 L IS USM


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2021)

Government Street, Victoria BC, August 15th, 2021


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2021)

Bronze statue of Emily Carr, famed Canadian painter, with her pet monkey and dog in front of the Empress Hotel, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice B&W pictures, dpc. I especially like the Andreas K.


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2021)

Pier at White Rock, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2021)

Shop window


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2021)

Park


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2021)

Ferry heading west toward Vancouver Island...


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2021)

I really like this sot. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2021)

Hotel lobby...


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2021)

Robert Bateman Centre, Inner Harbour, Victoria BC. The building used to be a steamship terminal in times long gone. Robert Bateman is a noted modern Canadian painter.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## EricN (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice pictures, Eric.


----------



## EricN (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks, Click. I didn't think they were that good in color. So, I tried black & white.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2021)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2021)

U bolts


----------



## stevelee (Oct 2, 2021)

EricN said:


> Thanks, Click. I didn't think they were that good in color. So, I tried black & white.


Sometimes color is just a distraction from what the picture is all about. In black and white the picture can be powerful, as in that last shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 3, 2021)

dpc said:


> U bolts


Really nice idea, dpc. Very well implemented


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## EricN (Oct 5, 2021)

dpc said:


> View attachment 200600


I see a nice theme developing


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2021)

EricN said:


> I see a nice theme developing



+1

Nicely done, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2021)

Picnic table


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2021)

Currency exchange


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2021)

Old carriage, Government House, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2021)

I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 7, 2021)

Composition, lighting, and textures are very nice. I like the tint. It seems quite appropriate.


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2021)

Breakwater, Ogden Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2021)

Bend in the path...


----------



## cayenne (Oct 18, 2021)

dpc said:


> Bend in the path...
> View attachment 200815


Oh I like this.
Was this with a wide angle or fish eye type lens? 

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Oh I like this.
> Was this with a wide angle or fish eye type lens?
> 
> cayenne


Thanks. I took it with an R + EF 24-105mm f/4L set to 24mm. A versatile lens.


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2021)

Heritage building in downtown Victoria BC...


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2021)

Vignette, Spadina Crescent East, Saskatoon SK CA...


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2021)

Side street, downtown Victoria BC CA


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2021)

Park, Victoria BC...


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2021)

Passenger side headlight of ancient International farm truck...


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2021)

Very nice B&W pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2021)

Blowing dust out of the wheels in preparation for the day...


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2021)

Down at the grain terminal. Some articulate wit has decorated a hopper car with a trenchant, if perhaps too concise, political comment.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2021)

Nice shot! I really like the writing in the back.


----------



## EricN (Nov 10, 2021)

I thought Trudeau was well liked in Canada. Or I was wrong and it's closer to 50% like USA politics? 
Anyway, nice photo!


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2021)

Trudeau is liked by less than 33% of Canadians. (Election results)


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2021)

Early morning..


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2021)

Very nice B&W. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice B&W. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2021)

Iced over reservoir...


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2021)

Somewhere in Halifax, Nova Scotia, in 2013


----------



## cayenne (Nov 29, 2021)

dpc said:


> View attachment 201389
> View attachment 201390


Was this first shot a film negative scan, or just a digital shot you added a black border to?

C


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Was this first shot a film negative scan, or just a digital shot you added a black border to?
> 
> C


Digital with an added border...


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2021)

Very nice B&W pictures. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2021)

Nice B&W, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2022)

I take the old 5DMII out every now and again to give it a spin.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 7, 2022)

dpc said:


> I take the old 5DMII out every now and again to give it a spin.
> View attachment 201966


and find that not a lot has changed since 2008


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> and fine that not a lot has changed since 2008


Indeed! It's still an excellent camera. Makes me wonder why I bought new ones, especially since video is a nonstarter for me.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 7, 2022)

dpc said:


> Indeed! It's still an excellent camera. Makes me wonder why I bought new ones, especially since video is a nonstarter for me.


Yes we are definitely on the diminishing returns side of the curve now. I recon even AF will have peaked with the mirrorless bodies.


----------



## dpc (Feb 18, 2022)

Mountain cascade, Jasper National Park AB


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2022)

Nice picture. Keep posting dpc.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 22, 2022)

Nice to see some action here again!!

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## cayenne (Mar 25, 2022)

dpc said:


> View attachment 202790


Wow...that is really nice!!

Something about that just really "jumps" out at me....well done!

C


----------



## stevelee (Mar 25, 2022)

cayenne said:


> Wow...that is really nice!!
> 
> Something about that just really "jumps" out at me....well done!
> 
> C


Composition is really interesting. It is symmetrical and it isn't. The picture of nature is juxtaposed with real flowers. Tonality is really good.


----------



## dpc (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## dpc (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Click (May 3, 2022)

Nice! Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2022)

Vignettes from art gallery visit.....(iPhone)


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2022)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2022)

The path less traveled..my two daughters marching on before me...


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2022)

Urban glass


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2022)

Angel observing the world


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 14, 2022)

Old milk cans


----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2022)

Scene from Cabot Trail, Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2022)

Beautiful scene. Very nice B&W. I also like the sky texture.


----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2022)

Lobster boats off Cape Breton Island. The tiny black dots sprinkled through the water are buoys indicating the location of the lobster pots.


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## cayenne (Jul 25, 2022)

dpc said:


> Scene from Cabot Trail, Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia
> View attachment 204828


Very Nice!!!

cayenne


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2022)

Very nice picture, dpc. Perfect for B&W.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2022)

Crossing railway bridge over the South Saskatchewan River...


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 30, 2022)

Eye Film Museum Amsterdam


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2022)

This building looks like a spaceship.

​


----------



## EricN (Aug 1, 2022)

Click said:


> This building looks like a spaceship.
> 
> ​


Maybe it secretly is a spaceship?


----------



## becceric (Aug 2, 2022)

Click said:


> This building looks like a spaceship.
> 
> ​


I think it may have inspired initial Tesla pickup truck designs...


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 4, 2022)

becceric said:


> I think it may have inspired initial Tesla pickup truck designs...


I think the building looks far better than the Tesla truck.  The Tesla reminds me of a De Lorean (sp?).


----------



## becceric (Aug 4, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> I think the building looks far better than the Tesla truck.  The Tesla reminds me of a De Lorean (sp?).


Yes, the building definitely looks much better. That Tesla pickup just looks like a mistake to me.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 5, 2022)

becceric said:


> Yes, the building definitely looks much better. That Tesla pickup just looks like a mistake to me.


Glad I am not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2022)

Crabapples


----------



## cayenne (Aug 24, 2022)

dpc said:


> Crabapples
> View attachment 205269


OH...I REALLY like this!!

Very well done!!
Kudos!!

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2022)

On the inside looking out (and no, it's not from inside a bar) - iPhone


----------



## dolina (Sep 13, 2022)

Plaza Miranda by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## cayenne (Sep 14, 2022)

dolina said:


> Plaza Miranda by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


I can only think of one comment for this one...


AWWWwwwwwwww...... 

cayenne


----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2022)

Hotel lobby (iPhone XR)


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2022)

Girl in the garden...


----------



## cayenne (Sep 15, 2022)

dpc said:


> Girl in the garden...
> View attachment 205612


Very nice!!

Thought provoking even!!!


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2022)

Stop along the way...


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2022)

Hospital (iPhone XR)


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2022)

Vignette of River Landing down by the South Saskatchewan River in Saskatoon, SK.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2022)

Misty morning down at the reservoir


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Ozarker (Sep 21, 2022)

dpc said:


> Misty morning down at the reservoir
> View attachment 205679


I just love it down by the water. Nice shot! I live less than three miles from the White River in the Arkansas Ozarks. When I need calm that's where I go to clear my mind, put away the anxiety, and fish. I rarely see another human when I'm fishing.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2022)

Very nice B&W, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2022)

Part of the River Landing development in Saskatoon SK..... (iPhone XR)


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2022)

I really like the light and shadow effect. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2022)

Path


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2022)

Islet off western coast of Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2022)

At local museum...


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2022)

Tents at celtic days in Canmore, Alberta CA...


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2022)

Foggy morning


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2022)

Winter path...


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2022)

Small coulee choked with aspens and box elders...


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2022)

Park benches


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2022)

Nice composition.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 22, 2022)

dpc said:


> Park benches
> View attachment 206494


I'll agree with Click on this. I was momentarily fooled into thinking those were chairs thanks to the perspective, Made me do a double-take.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2022)

Beach scene, Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2022)

Off Cattle Point, Victoria, Vancouver Island BC


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2022)

Contemporary carving on the rock face of Clover Point, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2022)

dpc said:


> Contemporary carving on the rock face of Clover Point, Victoria BC




Nice picture, dpc. Perfect in B&W.


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2022)

The Bateman Gallery along the waterfront, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2022)

Snow's piling up...


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2022)

No place to sit. Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 15, 2022)

Click said:


> No place to sit. Nice picture, dpc.


Brrr....

It's down I the mid 50's down here in New Orleans!!!


Was hitting the 80's earlier in the week...the chill and drier air feels nice here today....don't wanna see that white stuff like in the pictures above!!
C


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 16, 2022)

dpc said:


> Snow's piling up.


Nice!
Here in Germany, too.
I hope for some decent light for pics.



cayenne said:


> Brrr....
> 
> It's down I the mid 50's down here in New Orleans!!!
> 
> ...



Right now we are at -5 °C (34 °F) and at the weekend the forecast speaks of -16 (3 °F) in the night.
That's pretty cold for December where I live.
I'll need my skiing clothes for taking pics 

And... of course... no white Christmas!  

Temps will rise again until Wednesday


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2022)

Street scene...


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2022)

Iron pavilion on the grounds of the residence of the Lieutenant-Governor of British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2022)

There's grain. It's intentional. (Canon 7DMII + EF100mm f/2.8L macro)


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2022)

Very artistic with the grain. It suits well to this picture.


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## dpc (Saturday at 1:20 PM)

Walking trail in morning fog...


----------



## dpc (Saturday at 1:23 PM)

Reservoir


----------

